# Using DNP



## Imdone88 (Jan 2, 2017)

Holiday in 5 weeks or so. Considering the use of DNP..... i know DNP is an extreme choice hence why i am looking to see the safest use of this compound??


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

Imdone88 said:


> Holiday in 5 weeks or so. Considering the use of DNP..... i know DNP is an extreme choice hence why i am looking to see the safest use of this compound??


 DNP is very very effective at higher body fat % as long as you follow the rules.

Id suggest you do a lot of research on it first and be ready for some insane fat loss I was blown away.

Try posting this on the AMA thread and quoting @ElChapo


----------



## Imdone88 (Jan 2, 2017)

GeordieOak70 said:


> DNP is very very effective at higher body fat % as long as you follow the rules.
> 
> Id suggest you do a lot of research on it first and be ready for some insane fat loss I was blown away.
> 
> Try posting this on the AMA thread and quoting @ElChapo


 Thanks mate. Im probably 15% +

Hence the consideration of DNP ....

I just know how dangerous it can be, and think its just a lads holiday why take the risk. But im interested in it vecause of the extreme fat loss it offers.


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

Imdone88 said:


> Thanks mate. Im probably 15% +
> 
> Hence the consideration of DNP ....
> 
> I just know how dangerous it can be, and think its just a lads holiday why take the risk. But im interested in it vecause of the extreme fat loss it offers.


 As with anything we take there are dangers but there easily avoided DNP has a bad rep from silly people abusing it.

If your after extreme fat loss its a good addition if your only after looking better for a holliday id think twice if im honest.


----------



## ElChapo (Apr 7, 2017)

Imdone88 said:


> Holiday in 5 weeks or so. Considering the use of DNP..... i know DNP is an extreme choice hence why i am looking to see the safest use of this compound??


 It's fairly safe, stick to 250 mg daily with 30% caloric deficit. Add ephedrine+caffeine for appetite supression and extra fat loss.

You will drop TONS of fat. Don't be discouraged while you diet as you will retain water and your muscles will he soft from the DNP.


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

ElChapo said:


> It's fairly safe, stick to 250 mg daily with 30% caloric deficit. Add ephedrine+caffeine for appetite supression and extra fat loss.
> 
> You will drop TONS of fat. Don't be discouraged while you diet as you will retain water and your muscles will he soft from the DNP.


 Exactly what I did and a week after stopping it the water had gone and glyocogen had came back I looked great lol.


----------



## St. Michael (Mar 29, 2017)

I've been able to lose 1lb a day, or thereabouts, over a 2 week period using 500 a day. Yes this requires a net loss of about 3500 cals a day but it can be done. Say your tdee is 2500. This becomes about 3750 with the dnp. Add in 800 cals of cardio (effectively 1200 due to the dnp) and you're up to about 5k tdee at that point, and you're eating 1500cals daily, your deficit is 3500. It might sound a bit extreme, but I found the benefits outweighed to negatives by an enormous margin. By far my favourite "lose fat quick" regimen, but definitely not for everyone (and not the safest way, which you've specifically asked for, so I'm not recommending you do this).


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Pretty much everything you need to know: http://www.steroidology.com/forum/anabolic-steroid-forum/112234-massive-dnp-info.html


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

https://bodymaxing.com/2016/10/20/dnp/


----------



## SuperRips (Sep 14, 2015)

I don't get this extreme dieting just because you are going on a lads holiday or any holiday in fact.

Is it just me?....but ok get in nice shape and all that but some really do put themselves through it like they going on stage or summit.

Do you walk round sucking your gut in showing the odd tricep extension when you are pointing something out to your mates then perform a slow tight curl to scratch your non existent 'itchy ear' every 10 minutes :confused1: ...i just don't get it.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Most people to respond, will doing so having not run it.

Personally, i think its awesome, run it, but be prepared to be sweaty/lethargic and if you've got a misses lack of oral! ha 
run it at 250 for atleast 5 days, if you choose too increase then do so, but after 5 days.

you'll drop loads of fat.


----------



## Imdone88 (Jan 2, 2017)

todai said:


> Most people to respond, will doing so having not run it.
> 
> Personally, i think its awesome, run it, but be prepared to be sweaty/lethargic and if you've got a misses lack of oral! ha
> run it at 250 for atleast 5 days, if you choose too increase then do so, but after 5 days.
> ...


 When you say lethargic, how lethargic are we talking?

I have a pretty demanding job at times, and i need to be switched on, i work in close proximity to others, how sweaty is sweaty?


----------



## Imdone88 (Jan 2, 2017)

SuperRips said:


> I don't get this extreme dieting just because you are going on a lads holiday or any holiday in fact.
> 
> Is it just me?....but ok get in nice shape and all that but some really do put themselves through it like they going on stage or summit.
> 
> Do you walk round sucking your gut in showing the odd tricep extension when you are pointing something out to your mates then perform a slow tight curl to scratch your non existent 'itchy ear' every 10 minutes :confused1: ...i just don't get it.


 I didnt ask for your opinion on wether you get it or not....

Ill never step on a stage, id rather look good on a holiday than a stage. But thats me.... i dont get why people hammer themselves for an amateur body building comp for a trophy.... but hey ho. Each to their own.


----------



## SuperRips (Sep 14, 2015)

...



Imdone88 said:


> I didnt ask for your opinion on wether you get it or not....


 Just as well then because I didn't advise you on whether to get it or not in the first place did I!


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Imdone88 said:


> When you say lethargic, how lethargic are we talking?
> 
> I have a pretty demanding job at times, and i need to be switched on, i work in close proximity to others, how sweaty is sweaty?


 Very!

@250mg and cardio you will be warm most of the day.

@500mg sleep is my problem, if I split the dose 12h/12h I wake up f**ked.

You're certainly glad when the cycle is over.

A week imho isn't long enough, I would do 2 weeks at 250 with at least 30mins cardio, whilst on a deficit and low carbs, 50g a day max.

Do that and you'll see 15+ lbs off, however thats not all fat and you will gain a little weight when finished from the water regain.


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

todai said:


> Most people to respond, will doing so having not run it.
> 
> Personally, i think its awesome, run it, but be prepared to be sweaty/lethargic and if you've got a misses lack of oral! ha
> run it at 250 for atleast 5 days, if you choose too increase then do so, but after 5 days.
> ...


 LMFAO at the lack of oral only us that have used it will understand :thumb


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Imdone88 said:


> When you say lethargic, how lethargic are we talking?
> 
> I have a pretty demanding job at times, and i need to be switched on, i work in close proximity to others, how sweaty is sweaty?


 very lethargic, you're running at a deficit remember! so imagine an extreme deficit 
depending when you take your tablet, will determine the sweat, or atleast it did with me despite the half lifes... if you're worried about sweat during the day, i took mines at night before bed, but be aware... you're sheets will be swamped, invest in a fan. i noticed a notable increase in perspiration around 12 hours after the tablet... but generally you'll be warm anyways.

demanding, if by this you mean physically, well it'll be harder - mentally, also harder. 
I found walking the dogs i was out of breath, i did run 500 tho also.

its good stuff, the losses are good, providing everything else is in check including cardio.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

I wouldn't take it during summer tbh, especially not 500.

Even 250 during summer and your t-shirt / shirt will very sweaty

If doing it for a holiday, prepare for a fast rebound. I put on near 2.5kg in 6 days. Knocked half that off afterwards though.

Best stop week before holiday and keep calories low in that week.


----------



## Jon.B (Mar 8, 2011)

On 250mg at the moment 6 days in. Hot and out of breath easily, walking up the stairs is a chore - dont feel like i can do any cardio so have skipped it this week. If you do a desk job then get a fan. If its hard labour have 5 days off work on the sick self cert !

On the plus side the fat loss is far far better than anything else i have tried. I reckon a weeks worth is the equivalent of 8 weeks cardio/diet/t3 & Clen. Its the fast way to diet not the easy way though - no way is easy imo


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Jon.B said:


> On 250mg at the moment 6 days in. Hot and out of breath easily, walking up the stairs is a chore - dont feel like i can do any cardio so have skipped it this week. If you do a desk job then get a fan. If its hard labour have 5 days off work on the sick self cert !
> 
> On the plus side the fat loss is far far better than anything else i have tried. I reckon a weeks worth is the equivalent of 8 weeks cardio/diet/t3 & Clen. Its the fast way to diet not the easy way though - no way is easy imo


 indeed, its not enjoyable

was at wedding today, haven't worn my suit since last year. Looks like a kid in my dads clothes. Even had to get a scissors and make a new hole in my belt at the last minute

I would try cardio and ditch weights if you want. 2 weeks off and any strength loss is easily recovered

2 weeks of DNP now and one thing I notice is that after you come off your body cry's out to put the weight back on so be careful. My weight has been bouncing around since I came off. Go several hundred cals over for a few days and your 1-2kg up on the scales

Being weighting myself every day for months now and the fluctuations after DNP run are the most extreme

I am planning to run another 2 weeks in October to really get that bf down below 10% for first time in about 15years! Doing a very lean bulk / body recomp at the moment but bf monitoring is the priority


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

When your on 500mg a day.


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

My bro did 4 weeks 125mg/ed with t3 low cals! 100g carb ish, lost 14lbs stopped it 2 weeks before his 12day holiday then started clen while still using t3 and upping cals to just under maintenance. The day he went away he stopped clen checked his weight and was still the same 14lb loss so he was buzzing he kept the dnp weight loss off, he kept on the t3 right way through the holiday. He got back yesterday checked weight and he is exactly 14lbs up so exact same weight before his hol lol. He admitted he did binge out every day! Back on dnp today


----------



## St. Michael (Mar 29, 2017)

JohhnyC said:


> I am planning to run another 2 weeks in October to really get that bf down below 10% for first time in about 15years! Doing a very lean bulk / body recomp at the moment but bf monitoring is the priority


 It's less effective the lower you get. Once you're at 12-14% it's more of a supplement to diet / cardio imo, whereas from 30% down to 15% the dnp does 80% of the work and the diet / cardio is a supplement to the dnp!


----------



## Jon.B (Mar 8, 2011)

Etoboss said:


> My bro did 4 weeks 125mg/ed with t3 low cals! 100g carb ish, lost 14lbs stopped it 2 weeks before his 12day holiday then started clen while still using t3 and upping cals to just under maintenance. The day he went away he stopped clen checked his weight and was still the same 14lb loss so he was buzzing he kept the dnp weight loss off, he kept on the t3 right way through the holiday. He got back yesterday checked weight and he is exactly 14lbs up so exact same weight before his hol lol. He admitted he did binge out every day! Back on dnp today


 Whats his bodyfat like has it gone back up to pre dnp ?


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Not read all the comments but I have used successfully many times. One big factor at the moment is the ranging quality of the stuff.

I sometimes prefer a blast of 400-500mg for a week to ten days. Any more than that is very hard to take and as pointed out above you will burn up. If not your gear is s**t

A 'nicer' way to do is is 250mg a day for a few weeks. Most tabs seem to be dosed at this now.

Few pointers

- Keep electrolytes in balance (buy tablets of keep bottles of lucozade sport light in the fridge).

- Manage potassium, DNP crmpaing can be bad

- Drink excessive water (2l a day probably not enough with the excess sweat

- Fasted cardio on it is super effective but be careful not to over do it. You get so much moire 'reward' for cardio on DNP then when not although its harder obviously

- Maybe consider an appetitite suppressant like sibutramine as the sugar / carb cravings can be hard to resist on it. If you are super strong willed then dont

- No or low alcohol ideally


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

ElChapo said:


> It's fairly safe, stick to 250 mg daily with 30% caloric deficit. Add ephedrine+caffeine for appetite supression and extra fat loss.
> 
> You will drop TONS of fat. Don't be discouraged while you diet as you will retain water and your muscles will he soft from the DNP.


 Is it anti catabolic mate? Or will you have to run a decent amount of test.


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

DORIAN said:


> Is it anti catabolic mate? Or will you have to run a decent amount of test.


 It can be catabolic test needs only be a minimum amount but not sure if its needed or just makes it a better run.


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Jon.B said:


> Whats his bodyfat like has it gone back up to pre dnp ?


 He didn't check his bf mate. Just scale weight and meassured around his belly. His belly has increased by 3inch. Pre dnp he was 2inch less. So extra inch. He may be holding water though can't see it all being fat!


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

Etoboss said:


> He didn't check his bf mate. Just scale weight and meassured around his belly. His belly has increased by 3inch. Pre dnp he was 2inch less. So extra inch. He may be holding water though can't see it all being fat!


 That's the thing with DNP you become a nutrient sponge after discontinuing it. Keep cals low for a week or so after then slowly increase.


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

GeordieOak70 said:


> That's the thing with DNP you become a nutrient sponge after discontinuing it. Keep cals low for a week or so after then slowly increase.


 Cool will tell him to do that mate thanks for the advice. Just can't see him gaining 14lbs of actual fat in 12 days While still using t3 to stop rebound


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

Etoboss said:


> Cool will tell him to do that mate thanks for the advice. Just can't see him gaining 14lbs of actual fat in 12 days While still using t3 to stop rebound


 Intrmuscular water and glycogen mostly id guess but some fat also.


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

He also measured his bicep pre dnp was 16inch. After dnp / start of hol 15inch after hol still 15inch so muscles haven't filled but he didn't train while away so may be abit flatter than usual

it seems it's his belly and chest area that's got the most fat


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

GeordieOak70 said:


> Intrmuscular water and glycogen mostly id guess but some fat also.


 He also didn't drink any water at all on holiday lol only fluids he has was coffees and disaranno and cokes.


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

Etoboss said:


> He also measured his bicep pre dnp was 16inch. After dnp / start of hol 15inch after hol still 15inch so muscles haven't filled but he didn't train while away so may be abit flatter than usual
> 
> it seems it's his belly and chest area that's got the most fat


 The 2 main areas men carry fat and usually last to go.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Personally I'd only use DNP during the winter time, unless you don't have a job and can literally sit inside naked with a fan on you 24/7.


----------



## St. Michael (Mar 29, 2017)

anabolik said:


> Personally I'd only use DNP during the winter time, unless you don't have a job and can literally sit inside naked with a fan on you 24/7.


 I used to say I was on antibiotics and the flashes of profuse sweating were a side effect of that (if anyone ever said "You look sweaty as f**k", which they did, quite often).


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

@Sparkey do you no if dnp blunts hgh? So it's a waste using hgh with dnp?


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Etoboss said:


> @Sparkey do you no if dnp blunts hgh? So it's a waste using hgh with dnp?


https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/161264-does-dnp-completely-negate-hgh/?do=embed


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/steroids/comments/23vbp1

Using hgh with DNP is a bit more difficult.

DNP actually poisons the http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deiodinase mechanism that converts t4-t3, which is something that HGH heavily relies on It's really best to supplement t4 while on HGH To get the most bang for the buck due to this.


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Ok mate thanks for that. Will tell my bro not to start the hgh while on dnp as it's a waste

on other note is t3 with dnp ok to use? As o starting hgh soon and can only get t3 been told 25mcg t3 per day with the hgh


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Etoboss said:


> Ok mate thanks for that. Will tell my bro not to start the hgh while on dnp as it's a waste
> 
> on other note is t3 with dnp ok to use? As o starting hgh soon and can only get t3 been told 25mcg t3 per day with the hgh


 That's not what it says bud, Pscarb said he actually saw the results increase when using DNP and HGH.

As far as I'm concerned T3 is a must whilst running DNP,

DNP interrupts a process in which an enzyme called Deiodinase converts T4 into T3. So, all you are doing by supplementing with T3, is replacing the natural levels in your body which otherwise causes hypothyroidism, this has no effect on weight loss, however you will feel the hypothyroidism symptoms. The most common side effect if you choose not to supplement with T3 is Lethargy. There are many others but that is the main reason why people take T3 when running DNP.

Your body produces somewhere around 20-25mcg T3 per day, so by taking 25mcg synthetic T3 all you are doing is taking your natural level back to 'normal' add another 25mcg (so 50mcg in total) for extra fat burning because this elevates the metabolism more.

So to make it easy, yes he's fine to use HGH whilst running DNP, He should also run T3 at 50mcg per day.


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

Sparkey said:


> When your on 500mg a day.
> 
> View attachment 142797


*
Even to a guy like me, that's cold
*


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Sparkey said:


> That's not what it says bud, Pscarb said he actually saw the results increase when using DNP and HGH.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned T3 is a must whilst running DNP,
> 
> ...


 Top man thanks for clearing that up mate. His hgh expires soon hence he wanted to use it up now with the dnp.

@Pscarb is it best to keep hgh dose low ish like 4iu Pharma while on dnp? Mainly to help hold/build muscle while cutting fat


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

He is on exact same diet training and meds as he was the 4 weeks before his hol when wa son dnp. So with him this time doing exact same but adding hgh will be interesting to see if his results are better!


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

@Sparkey is it correct that you can't build muscle while on dnp at all? So when using dnp no need to weight train hard kinda thing ?


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Etoboss said:


> @Sparkey is it correct that you can't build muscle while on dnp at all? So when using dnp no need to weight train hard kinda thing ?


 You will not gain any muscle while on DNP. You will however gain after the cycle is done due to the anabolic rebound effect.

The only reason to use resistance training whilst on DNP is to either burn more calories or for psychological reasons (you don't want to interrupt your training routine).

Personally for a 2 week DNP cycle I just concentrate on the cardio side of things then up the work ethic in the days following the last dose.


----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

@GeordieOak70 @Sparkey

How's your macro intake looking while using dnp?

I'm on day 6 at 250mg. Defo lost a fair amount of fat so far. I'm keeping carbs low. Maybe around 100g a day whilst keeping fats and protein fairly high.

All carbs coming from fruit. I'm craving bananas at the minute. Correct me if I'm wrong But this is fructose and not glucose so this will be filling liver glycogen more so then muscle glycogen right?


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Etoboss said:


> @Sparkey is it correct that you can't build muscle while on dnp at all? So when using dnp no need to weight train hard kinda thing ?


 Once you start DNP you will realise very quickly building muscle is not even a consideration you will be that lethargic. Your lifts and sessions will drop to 70-80%

I would skip it and just do cardio. Weight training is mearly going through the motions, best use your time doing cardio.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

nickc300 said:


> @GeordieOak70 @Sparkey
> 
> How's your macro intake looking while using dnp?
> 
> ...


 I keep my carbs to 50g a day whilst on DNP, but saying that I'm used to low carb cutting anyway.

Eat whatever carbs you like, just be aware that the body will just burn them off no matter what the source is.

Diet coke and sugar free gum keep my cravings at bay.


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Thanks for clearing that up guys.

Starting dnp today.

Does my protein have to be high? Like instead of 180g I would normally have can I have 120g? Don't see the point in keeping protein high if I can't build muscle. And with the lower protein then puts me in more of a deficit.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Etoboss said:


> Thanks for clearing that up guys.
> 
> Starting dnp today.
> 
> Does my protein have to be high? Like instead of 180g I would normally have can I have 120g? Don't see the point in keeping protein high if I can't build muscle. And with the lower protein then puts me in more of a deficit.


 To preserve the muscle you have. It's say 1g per lb seems ok. 200lb man, 200g protein = 800 cals.

I did much less and muscle came back very quickly


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Etoboss said:


> Thanks for clearing that up guys.
> 
> Starting dnp today.
> 
> Does my protein have to be high? Like instead of 180g I would normally have can I have 120g? Don't see the point in keeping protein high if I can't build muscle. And with the lower protein then puts me in more of a deficit.


 Just stay at maintenance calories, let DNP do the work.

I personally find lower carbs work better for me (50g) day and make the rest up in protein/fats.

I also find 250mg and cardio better than 500mg day.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

By the way the whole low carb on DNP is being discussed on the el chapo ama thread. He thinks it's not important in terms of reducing fat. As regards sides, individual call.

I agree, I don't see the necessity of low carbs, in terms of aiding fat loss, unless you find you low carbs helps with hunger


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Ok sound!

Gona do 4 weeks at 125mg with 50mcg t3. Gona drop the gh as don't wana waste it. Shouldn't get sides off that really maybe a little warmer than usual


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Etoboss said:


> Ok sound!
> 
> Gona do 4 weeks at 125mg with 50mcg t3. Gona drop the gh as don't wana waste it. Shouldn't get sides off that really maybe a little warmer than usual


 I personally would do 250mg a day for 2 weeks.

View attachment 141333


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Sparkey said:


> I personally would do 250mg a day for 2 weeks.
> 
> View attachment 141333


 250mg for me I sweat big time mate. And just end up giving up a week in hence I think the lower dose will be better for me init


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Etoboss said:


> 250mg for me I sweat big time mate. And just end up giving up a week in hence I think the lower dose will be better for me init


 Haven't you done a DNP cycle only recently?

What sort of body fat % are you now?


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Sparkey said:


> Haven't you done a DNP cycle only recently?
> 
> What sort of body fat % are you now?


 No mate that was my bro I was asking questions for him. And he also uses my account. My bro gained all! Plus more of his 14lb loss back on once he got back from holiday lol so he also jumping back on


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Dropped 250mg at 9pm last night and was hot and sweaty with a damp pillow during the night however work wasn't to bad today! Training chest here and I'm dripping

its great! 24 days left


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Took my 1st tab today. 125mg these can't be 125mg as sweating my tits off but! It is hot outside today. There yellow magic from couple years back


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Etoboss said:


> Took my 1st tab today. 125mg these can't be 125mg as sweating my tits off but! It is hot outside today. There yellow magic from couple years back


 Yellow magic is mental stuff I used to drip on 250mg but a mediocre diet and I would still drop 1.5lb a day.

I take mine at night to reduce the sweats during work and during my workout


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Tricky said:


> Yellow magic is mental stuff I used to drip on 250mg but a mediocre diet and I would still drop 1.5lb a day.
> 
> I take mine at night to reduce the sweats during work and during my workout


 So maybe this 125mg is dosed at 200! Hence why I am sweating already! Thought it takes a few days to kick in but sure hasn't with me!

Gona do my cardio and weights in the morn then soon as I am done pop a dnp so doesn't affect workout. And sweating won't be as bad at night. It's better for me to sweat in the day


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Etoboss said:


> So maybe this 125mg is dosed at 200! Hence why I am sweating already! Thought it takes a few days to kick in but sure hasn't with me!
> 
> Gona do my cardio and weights in the morn then soon as I am done pop a dnp so doesn't affect workout. And sweating won't be as bad at night. It's better for me to sweat in the day


 No way does dnp take a few days I notice it within the hour even more so if I eat within that hour or do any kind of physical activity. I've had a good workout and chicken and rice post workout I'm about to walk my dog for some evening cardio then have my DNP before bed. How long do you plan to run dnp? How much do you hope to lose? I'm going for 15lbs in 25 days which should be easy


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Tricky said:


> No way does dnp take a few days I notice it within the hour even more so if I eat within that hour or do any kind of physical activity. I've had a good workout and chicken and rice post workout I'm about to walk my dog for some evening cardio then have my DNP before bed. How long do you plan to run dnp? How much do you hope to lose? I'm going for 15lbs in 25 days which should be easy


 For cardio I just Gona do a 20min jog. Still Gona do some weights to keep my muscles from hurting for when I come off the dnp and wana build some masss!

My bro lost 14lbs in 4 week. But he also lost muscle. He was on like 1400kcals 100mcg t3. Protein intake was around 120g. Half inch off his bicep he was nearly crying.

My plan is for the same but without muscle loss lol. Hence Gona keep protein high.


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Fu*k sake 29 degrees here tomz


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Tricky said:


> No way does dnp take a few days I notice it within the hour even more so if I eat within that hour or do any kind of physical activity. I've had a good workout and chicken and rice post workout I'm about to walk my dog for some evening cardio then have my DNP before bed. How long do you plan to run dnp? How much do you hope to lose? I'm going for 15lbs in 25 days which should be easy


 You may as well not bother with the rice bud, it's doing nothing!

Your body will only burn it off as heat.

I did 20lbs in 18 days, in the later part I felt like death.


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Here's my intake can't seem to get carbs any lower though without wanting to kill myself. (Love my carbs) that's 1600kcals so 400 under my maintenance. I am only 12.4 stone.

View attachment IMG_2039.PNG


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Etoboss said:


> No mate that was my bro I was asking questions for him. And he also uses my account. My bro gained all! Plus more of his 14lb loss back on once he got back from holiday lol so he also jumping back on


 In other words he doesn't know how to set out a diet, sorry but all your threads on here are about how you can't do this and can't do that, yet here you are running dnp and hgh it seems... crack on as you obviously have money to burn but long term just learn how to set out meal plans and how to gain and lose properly, sorry if that sounds blunt but your question above above how much t3 should I use is covered in every guide I've ever read which says you have no clue about running dnp in reality (remembering this stuff can kill you!)


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Etoboss said:


> So maybe this 125mg is dosed at 200! Hence why I am sweating already! Thought it takes a few days to kick in but sure hasn't with me!
> 
> Gona do my cardio and weights in the morn then soon as I am done pop a dnp so doesn't affect workout. And sweating won't be as bad at night. It's better for me to sweat in the day


 And again you have no clue again, the half life of dnp is 36 hrs so it doesn't matter when you take your dnp, once you've past 5 days it's at a peak 24/7 pretty much and timing won't make any odds other than make sure you take it 24 hrs apart, so sweating won't be worse in the night or day as it's fairly stable levels wise


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Etoboss said:


> Here's my intake can't seem to get carbs any lower though without wanting to kill myself. (Love my carbs) that's 1600kcals so 400 under my maintenance. I am only 12.4 stone.
> 
> View attachment 143033


 How much fruit and veg do you eat?


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Sparkey said:


> You may as well not bother with the rice bud, it's doing nothing!
> 
> Your body will only burn it off as heat.
> 
> I did 20lbs in 18 days, in the later part I felt like death.


 What do you mean? I've ran dnp many times before with low medium and moderate carbs i.e. Sub 50g, around 100g and around 200g. With kcals all at 2000kcals. Weight loss was the same give or take a lb or two after 21 days at 250mg dnp. Only differnce was extra height on moderate carbs.

Ive just had my 40g whey and 75g porridge and I'm about to go train back and biceps now. No heat yet after eating the oats. I'll have 400g sweet spud later throughout the day with 400g chicken and my other two meals wil be cod and veg and eggs and bacon


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Tricky said:


> What do you mean? I've ran dnp many times before with low medium and moderate carbs i.e. Sub 50g, around 100g and around 200g. With kcals all at 2000kcals. Weight loss was the same give or take a lb or two after 21 days at 250mg dnp. Only differnce was extra height on moderate carbs.
> 
> Ive just had my 40g whey and 75g porridge and I'm about to go train back and biceps now. No heat yet after eating the oats. I'll have 400g sweet spud later throughout the day with 400g chicken and my other two meals wil be cod and veg and eggs and bacon


 at 250mg I though it was fake, at 500mg I thought i was going to die near the end (21 days). Seems to make a massive difference

Some times I would get up in the morning and thought I'd faint going to the bathroom so had to go to the kitchen and take a palm-full or cereal and shove it into my face. Serious

Good thing is, when you come off it and the next day or two you are feeling far better

In hindsight, 3 weeks was too long. Next time 2 weeks at 500mg, zero weights and cardio only and review after 7 days. Bit hopeful I will be still lean by then. I will be just looking to bring me from 10% to 7 - 8%


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Tricky said:


> What do you mean? I've ran dnp many times before with low medium and moderate carbs i.e. Sub 50g, around 100g and around 200g. With kcals all at 2000kcals. Weight loss was the same give or take a lb or two after 21 days at 250mg dnp. Only differnce was extra height on moderate carbs.
> 
> Ive just had my 40g whey and 75g porridge and I'm about to go train back and biceps now. No heat yet after eating the oats. I'll have 400g sweet spud later throughout the day with 400g chicken and my other two meals wil be cod and veg and eggs and bacon


 Because DNP depletes your glycogen stores and intramuscular water, the carbs are basically going nowhere, even if a small amount does enter the muscle after training your certainly not building muscle at the deficit DNP is making.

The only thing you are doing is slowing fat loss, because your body has to burn the carbs off before you start to burn fat again.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

JohhnyC said:


> at 250mg I though it was fake, at 500mg I thought i was going to die near the end (21 days). Seems to make a massive difference
> 
> Some times I would get up in the morning and thought I'd faint going to the bathroom so had to go to the kitchen and take a palm-full or cereal and shove it into my face. Serious
> 
> ...


 You can't lift weights on dnp? Strange I can still run 7min miles for 6plus miles and my strength takes a dip but I still train heavy and intense


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Sparkey said:


> Because DNP depletes your glycogen stores and intramuscular water, the carbs are basically going nowhere, even if a small amount does enter the muscle after training your certainly not building muscle at the deficit DNP is making.
> 
> The only thing you are doing is slowing fat loss, because your body has to burn the carbs off before you start to burn fat again.


 Interesting you say this, as I've ate carbs during my dnp runs and still always lost a min of 10kg in 21 days.

@ElChapo what's your take on this? Maybe it's the deficit and t3 but it has to be the DNP also ton contribute for that sort of loss in a short time frame.

So do you eat min carbs for duration of dnp cycle?


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Tricky said:


> Interesting you say this, as I've ate carbs during my dnp runs and still always lost a min of 10kg in 21 days.
> 
> @ElChapo what's your take on this? Maybe it's the deficit and t3 but it has to be the DNP also ton contribute for that sort of loss in a short time frame.
> 
> So do you eat min carbs for duration of dnp cycle?


 How Does DNP Work?

When ingested, DNP uncouples oxidative phosphorylation by carrying protons across the mitochondrial membrane, leading to a rapid consumption of energy without generation of ATP.

Now in English; When food is ingested, the body breaks food down to create energy for your body, then any excess energy gets stored as fat. Now, because DNP uncouples ATP, your body is unable to replenish the ATP stores, leading the body constantly trying to re-fill the stores very quickly which the body is unable to do. So, in one line - your body is forever trying to replenish the stores, thus leading it into a 'hyper-metabolic state'.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Sparkey said:


> How Does DNP Work?
> 
> When ingested, DNP uncouples oxidative phosphorylation by carrying protons across the mitochondrial membrane, leading to a rapid consumption of energy without generation of ATP.
> 
> Now in English; When food is ingested, the body breaks food down to create energy for your body, then any excess energy gets stored as fat. Now, because DNP uncouples ATP, your body is unable to replenish the ATP stores, leading the body constantly trying to re-fill the stores very quickly which the body is unable to do. So, in one line - your body is forever trying to replenish the stores, thus leading it into a 'hyper-metabolic state'.


 Sorry i still don't understand the point your trying to make and I'm not being a dick. You told me to forget the rice I'm just saying when I've ate 2000kcals with sub 50g carbs and when I've ate 2000kcals with over 100g carbs the weight loss wasn't more significant on the sub 50g carbs genes why I don't understand your leave the rice comment.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

I get what your saying tricky, it roughly follows what el chapo said in respect of carbs on dnp, they make a difference to heat production not fat loss (overall calories determines this), so if you can bear the heat you can eat more carbs (and less fats or protein for the same calories) with no effect regarding fat loss, personally I'd rather have less heat but it's a case of each to there own and not one size fits all


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

superdrol said:


> I get what your saying tricky, it roughly follows what el chapo said in respect of carbs on dnp, they make a difference to heat production not fat loss (overall calories determines this), so if you can bear the heat you can eat more carbs (and less fats or protein for the same calories) with *no effect regarding fat loss,* personally I'd rather have less heat but it's a case of each to there own and not one size fits all


 This is the key point and I am glad Elchao finally cleared that up! I think that is being missed across forums. Many people and websites are suggesting that carbs must be low on DNP and you need to deplete before you start. The logic being that you deplete you glycogen stores. *This logic is incorrect *

the exclusion of Carbs are merely a method to reduce heat whilst on DNP and does not hinder DNP from performing. So each to their own, I needed them, superdrol and sparkey can manage fine without them it seems./ Perhaps if I had taken T3 then I could reduce carbs hence reduce heat

That's what I am understanding from the recent discussions on here

Edit: i tracked weight everyday, as I am sure all of us did. I saw no difference between days doing cardio and not, that is, of course you will burn more calories but I do not believe there is any kind of of "ramp up effect" by the fact your are elevating your heart and the actual act of cardio. For example if you did 30mins cardio and burnt 300cals, those 300cals do not get magnified to 500cals.

Perhaps the confusion is that 30mins cardio feels like a marathon on DNP so its more psychological than physiological.

This is just my empirical evidence and what El Chapo suggested however I do think you should do what you can to aid fat loss such as dropping cals right down and do cardio


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Its not that carbs must be low its just higher carbs make no difference.

Eat more or eat less, its personal choice, the more you eat the hotter you are.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

superdrol said:


> I get what your saying tricky, it roughly follows what el chapo said in respect of carbs on dnp, they make a difference to heat production not fat loss (overall calories determines this), so if you can bear the heat you can eat more carbs (and less fats or protein for the same calories) with no effect regarding fat loss, personally I'd rather have less heat but it's a case of each to there own and not one size fits all


 That's pretty much my experience. I had my dose of dnp at 9pm last night I slept with a fan on throughout the night and woke to pee and drink a pint of water through the night. I had my oats and whey when I woke as it's convenient and keeps me going. I'm now training back and biceps and I'm dripping but I've shorts and a vest on so I don't mind.

Eggs and bacon post workout

cod and veg next meal

then last two meals will be sweet spud and chicken then my dnp dose then bed

i don't mind a bit of heat if it means I can eat my carbs and have more energy and I just find it easier and more enjoyable to prep meals with some carbs


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Tricky said:


> Sorry i still don't understand the point your trying to make and I'm not being a dick. You told me to forget the rice I'm just saying when I've ate 2000kcals with sub 50g carbs and when I've ate 2000kcals with over 100g carbs the weight loss wasn't more significant on the sub 50g carbs genes why I don't understand your leave the rice comment.


 Ok, what I should have said is personally I lose more fat/weight with lower carbs.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Sparkey said:


> Its not that carbs must be low its just higher carbs make no difference.
> 
> Eat more or eat less, its personal choice, the more you eat the hotter you are.


 Without doubt I agree on the heat but I think on 250mg of Taylor made a the heat bearable. I tried 500mg of d hacks before for the final 3 days of a cycle and all I could do was exist for 3 days! No work, multiple showers just nibble and chicken and salad lol


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Sparkey said:


> Ok, what I should have said is personally I lose more fat/weight with lower carbs.


 My last cycle was dnp only this time I've t3 so I'm hoping I can last 25 days as usually I get to about 10-12 and want to quit to feel normal again but make myself carry on to 21 days

mind you taylor made is nothing compared to my old d hacks cycles in terms of heat


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Sparkey said:


> Its not that carbs must be low its just higher carbs make no difference.
> 
> Eat more or eat less, its personal choice, the more you eat the hotter you are.





Sparkey said:


> Ok, what I should have said is personally I lose more fat/weight with lower carbs.


 Excellent so we are all have the same understanding. Great to clear that up



Tricky said:


> Without doubt I agree on the heat but I think on *250mg of Taylor* made a the heat bearable. I tried *500mg of d hacks* before for the final 3 days of a cycle and all I could do was exist for 3 days! No work, multiple showers just nibble and chicken and salad lol


 mate the is a big difference between 250mg and 500mg. On my posts I had a sauna on TM DNP 250mg. I felt almost no heat nor lethargy. I emailed TM and asked if it were fake lol

On 500mg however .....

Keep us posted. I am keen to see how you think 250 v 500 works out (bang for buck wise)


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

JohhnyC said:


> Excellent so we are all have the same understanding. Great to clear that up
> 
> mate the is a big difference between 250mg and 500mg. On my posts I had a sauna on TM DNP 250mg. I felt almost no heat nor lethargy. I emailed TM and asked if it were fake lol
> 
> ...


 I'm not running 500mg nor will I ever again. I did for 3 days years ago to see what is was like and it was nothing short of hell for 3 days! Constant sticky, sweaty and uncomfortable feeling have to change socks and boxers multiple times a day and shower. Couldn't sleep. Glad it was the weekend and I had no work. I didn't touch carbs for fear of more heat.

I will never go over 250mg again as there is no need I would prefer to extend cycle by a week at 250 than up the dose


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Managed 3 days at 500 before I felt bordering on ill.

Went back to 250 but in all honesty in the later part of the second week I was struggling, amazing how quickly you feel ok again after stopping though.


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

superdrol said:


> In other words he doesn't know how to set out a diet, sorry but all your threads on here are about how you can't do this and can't do that, yet here you are running dnp and hgh it seems... crack on as you obviously have money to burn but long term just learn how to set out meal plans and how to gain and lose properly, sorry if that sounds blunt but your question above above how much t3 should I use is covered in every guide I've ever read which says you have no clue about running dnp in reality (remembering this stuff can kill you!)


 If you read my posts you will see my bro also posts using my account! And I have asked questions for him. That's what the forum is for correct getting info??

and regarding t3 my bro used 100mcg and lost muscle yes I no 100mcg is high for low dnp cycle I didn't say iam going to use 100mcg or what dose to use


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Etoboss said:


> If you read my posts you will see my bro also posts using my account! And I have asked questions for him. That's what the forum is for correct getting info??
> 
> and regarding t3 my bro used 100mcg and lost muscle yes I no 100mcg is high for low dnp cycle I didn't say iam going to use 100mcg or what dose to use


 Was he not eating adaquate protein and using test? He sounds like a weak minded individual looking a quick fix


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Tricky said:


> Was he not eating adaquate protein and using test? He sounds like a weak minded individual looking a quick fix


 No he wasn't. But ye he is just lazy and wants a quick fix and dnp did sort that out for him at the time


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Etoboss said:


> No he wasn't. But ye he is just lazy and wants a quick fix and dnp did sort that out for him at the time


 Yea but the mong piled The weight back on

each to their own I suppose


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Tricky said:


> Yea but the mong piled The weight back on
> 
> each to their own I suppose


 Yep and told him he would can't control himself while on holiday


----------



## ElChapo (Apr 7, 2017)

Tricky said:


> Interesting you say this, as I've ate carbs during my dnp runs and still always lost a min of 10kg in 21 days.
> 
> @ElChapo what's your take on this? Maybe it's the deficit and t3 but it has to be the DNP also ton contribute for that sort of loss in a short time frame.
> 
> So do you eat min carbs for duration of dnp cycle?


 Bad logic, it's similar a idea behind why ketosis is superior for fat loss, which it is not.

Results speak for themselves as well, people lose fat fine on regular/high carb DNP runs. It's just broscience that likes to be thrown around like it's gospel.

A deficit is a deficit, your body will burn fat even when glycogen stores are full. If it weren't for this, we would never EVER lose fat if we ate carbs, that's retarded.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

ElChapo said:


> Bad logic, it's similar a idea behind why ketosis is superior for fat loss, which it is not.
> 
> Results speak for themselves as well, people lose fat fine on regular/high carb DNP runs. It's just broscience that likes to be thrown around like it's gospel.
> 
> A deficit is a deficit, your body will burn fat even when glycogen stores are full. If it weren't for this, we would never EVER lose fat if we ate carbs, that's retarded.


 Thanks for clearing it up. I knew from my own personal experience that I lost weight when on 2000kcals and varying carbs as I've tried a few different diets when running dnp

for me I just prefer some carbs throughout the day and I don't mind the slight extra heat

i just hear it so much to carb deplete for 3 days prior to dnp then run keto or min carbs as if I don't dnp will have to burn the carbs not the fat. Just the usual bro science circulated around the forums


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Tricky said:


> Thanks for clearing it up. I knew from my own personal experience that I lost weight when on 2000kcals and varying carbs as I've tried a few different diets when running dnp
> 
> for me I just prefer some carbs throughout the day and I don't mind the slight extra heat
> 
> i just hear it so much to carb deplete for 3 days prior to dnp then run keto or min carbs as if I don't dnp will have to burn the carbs not the fat. Just the usual bro science circulated around the forums


 Exactly, it's what I have been saying. So much bro science thrown around forums. Same with keto, people thinking it's the magical pill. Being calling bullshit for years on that but proponents getting caught up on state of ketosis, ketones, depleting glycogen etc.

They are not actually seeing the wood from the trees, that is, taking less cals is what is causing fat loss. The Atkins book also said this, he just buried that vial fact away down in a chapter . High carb high fat never works for me as I could eat a block of cheese easily and still be hungry.

My friend uses keto and is losing weight. He sends me photos of his keto meals proving it works. 2 eggs,1 strip of bacon and 1 sausage.

I'm like wtf? I could eat 10 strips of that and 5 sausages easily for breakfast. Easily 1200cals and still eat an hour later. I don't seem to get the satiety requirement from low carbs that a great many do.

It was same when the Atkins diet was so popular, everyone on the subway was reading that book. Convinced that they never needed to calorie count but unconsciously they were limiting calories through food amount.


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Triumph labs dnp comes out this weekend. 200mg so hopefully ill last more than 4 days unlike tm ones which are too strong for me lol.


----------



## Rew Rage (Aug 7, 2013)

GeordieOak70 said:


> The 2 main areas men carry fat and usually last to go.


 tell is about it m8 time for the dnp to come out, hoping it got a bit cooler first like lol


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

Rew Rage said:


> tell is about it m8 time for the dnp to come out, hoping it got a bit cooler first like lol


 Remember ginger burns :lol:


----------



## ElChapo (Apr 7, 2017)

JohhnyC said:


> Exactly, it's what I have been saying. So much bro science thrown around forums. Same with keto, people thinking it's the magical pill. Being calling bullshit for years on that but proponents getting caught up on state of ketosis, ketones, depleting glycogen etc.
> 
> They are not actually seeing the wood from the trees, that is, taking less cals is what is causing fat loss. The Atkins book also said this, he just buried that vial fact away down in a chapter . High carb high fat never works for me as I could eat a block of cheese easily and still be hungry.
> 
> ...


 Keto only "works so great" because it puts you in a caloric deficit, and men and women get very excited when they themselves dropping 12 lbs in one week from glycogen depletion.


----------



## gazzamongo (Nov 7, 2014)

Anyone doing well with 125mg a day? I'm 8 days in and not seeing 'magic' . It's Taylor made Midas touch 125mg caps.... Sides almost nothing , mildest lethargy and feel a little like ya do when just catching a cold. Be patient and increase cardio/neat or double to 250 a day ? Cheers


----------



## stewedw (Jun 15, 2015)

I preferred low carbs as the sides were less. Doing cardio on my second run gave much better results than when I didn't (shock horror)

If I avoided giving in to junk food like a snickers, then I had almost no cravings. Psyllium husk for a fibre supplement and potassium tabs stopped me feeling run down.

I dropped 20lbs in three weeks then took two weeks off. And I felt alive again after the two weeks, energy was great etc. Then took a blast for five days too.

Essentially if you stick to a 2-3 week plan with a deficit and do any form of activity then you will drop fat. If you are strict and can tolerate sides and do some cardio then you will not believe what will fall off you. For the week to ten days after I would eat maintenance or slightly below (although you'll be flat as fck as you are depleted and will feel small) then slowly decided if you are where you want to be etc.

First time I used it I bloated like fk and ate carbs. Second time I dropped weight fast, caliper tested and dropped on everywhere.. Felt watery but then it levelled and I was Lean. I did low to zero carb as many days as I could. (I love keto diets and respond well) and would say overall it was better but it's an individual thing. T3 was never run by me on it however from what I read I would make sense and then even for a coupla of weeks after.

Good luck.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

gazzamongo said:


> Anyone doing well with 125mg a day? I'm 8 days in and not seeing 'magic' . It's Taylor made Midas touch 125mg caps.... Sides almost nothing , mildest lethargy and feel a little like ya do when just catching a cold. Be patient and increase cardio/neat or double to 250 a day ? Cheers


 Your have been at saturation point after 5 days so I'd say up it to 250 and re-assess, you really should be looking at 0.5lb / day min even if your lean.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Another nonsense myth that gets perpitrared around the forums is that can't keep the weight off.

I and others have kept the weight off with DNP so that's positive. I went on holidays straight afterwards and are like a pig ( 5 days of 5* hotel and buffet food). Added 2 kg or so but knocked off 1 kg in the following week when I came home. That was purely self inflicted though.

Sparky is still dropping weight since his run

I think it's perfectly possible to keep the weight off with DNP if you're smart about it.

Another quick run in October if necessary as I'm in a very lean bulk now and I'll definitely reach my ultimate target.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Slagface said:


> Triumph labs dnp comes out this weekend. 200mg so hopefully ill last more than 4 days unlike tm ones which are too strong for me lol.


 Great, 250 of TM too mild for me, 500 too strong. 400 would be magic.


----------



## gazzamongo (Nov 7, 2014)

JohhnyC said:


> Your have been at saturation point after 5 days so I'd say up it to 250 and re-assess, you really should be looking at 0.5lb / day min even if your lean.


 Cheers I'll give that a whirl


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

gazzamongo said:


> Cheers I'll give that a whirl


 good thing about DNP is that if it gets too much, just stop dead and you will bounce back in no time (1-2 days) . I did that on 500mg, got to day 11 and couldn't handle it so stopped for 2 days and back on at 250, felt a world better

PS: get lucozade zero, will help


----------



## gazzamongo (Nov 7, 2014)

JohhnyC said:


> good thing about DNP is that if it gets too much, just stop dead.


 :0 .... Unfortunate turn of phrase ( I get what you meant tho lol )


----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

JohhnyC said:


> Great, 250 of TM too mild for me, 500 too strong. 400 would be magic.


 250 of tm has me sweating buckets even on low carbs. The weight is dripping off me. Couldn't contemplate going any higher.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

nickc300 said:


> 250 of tm has me sweating buckets even on low carbs. The weight is dripping off me. Couldn't contemplate going any higher.


 yeah i thought I was immune to it at the start and emailed TM to find who it if was a bad batch. I even had a sauna on 250mg and high carbs every day. lol

Then again on gear I respond great. I will see fairly modest improvements on 300mg test. on 500mg I can easily lose fat and build quality muscle. Odd hormones? who knows!


----------



## G (Mar 11, 2013)

How the hell you guys are managing dnp in this heat is beyond me.


----------



## dbol Kid (Apr 13, 2013)

G said:


> How the hell you guys are managing dnp in this heat is beyond me.


 I'm just over a week in and its been horrible, not the best time to do it lol


----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

G said:


> How the hell you guys are managing dnp in this heat is beyond me.


 fu**ing hard work! I my skin is steaming when i come out of the shower. No s**t


----------



## gazzamongo (Nov 7, 2014)

G said:


> How the hell you guys are managing dnp in this heat is beyond me.


 This is the ( only ) time when I think I've made a smart move working nights. Both windows on the truck open , big bottle of fizzy water and I'm doing ok.... Even when it's 20 degrees at 4 am . Ftw British weather ?!?


----------



## stewedw (Jun 15, 2015)

I would imagine 250mg would be fine in this weather. 500mg is another story lol


----------



## gazzamongo (Nov 7, 2014)

Anyone like a bit of woo woo?

Wim hof method helps you tolerate high temps as well as cold ones.

Actually had half an hour in the infra red sauna today , felt fine . Then a few rounds of wim hof breathing and a cold shower.... Boom... Feel totally comfortable now.

Sounds ridiculous , actually works


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

gazzamongo said:


> Anyone like a bit of woo woo?
> 
> Wim hof method helps you tolerate high temps as well as cold ones.
> 
> ...


 Did something like that in Japan. Ridiculous hot sauna and then jump into a a hole in the ice. They think it has some medical benefits.

Felt like I had been tasered. F#ck that, not doing that again


----------



## gazzamongo (Nov 7, 2014)

JohhnyC said:


> Did something like that in Japan. Ridiculous hot sauna and then jump into a a hole in the ice. They think it has some medical benefits.
> 
> Felt like I had been tasered. F#ck that, not doing that again


 Lol. That does sound pretty harsh tbh. What I was suggesting , not so much.

Don't do it for at least an hour after gym or you may limit gainz ( it reduces inflammation , which you actually WAN'T post workout as part of the muscle repair process )


----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm absolutely loving dnp. Battled for months about whether to use it or not. After a ton of research I decided its a safe compound to use if sensible.

These shots are roughly 7 - 8 days apart. I'm 200 cals under maintanence and on low carbs.

Using tm at 250mg ed along side 50mcg t3 ed. :thumb

In before gyno issues. Yeah I'm battling with it.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

nickc300 said:


> I'm absolutely loving dnp. Battled for months about whether to use it or not. After a ton of research I decided its a safe compound to use if sensible.
> 
> These shots are roughly 7 - 8 days apart. I'm 200 cals under maintanence and on low carbs.
> 
> ...


 looking good mate, how much loss?

what are you doing about the gyno?


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

JohhnyC said:


> yeah i thought I was immune to it at the start and emailed TM to find who it if was a bad batch. I even had a sauna on 250mg and high carbs every day. lol
> 
> Then again on gear I respond great. I will see fairly modest improvements on 300mg test. on 500mg I can easily lose fat and build quality muscle. Odd hormones? who knows!


 I'm on day 5 of 250mg taylor made dnp and only down 3lbs and not suffering from sweats at all. Slight heat for around 6-8 hours after my dose but nothing compared to a previous run at 250Mg if TM stuff

it must be person dependant as some say 250 knocks them for 6! At the same time I won't be going to 500 mg as that's just too much


----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

JohhnyC said:


> looking good mate, how much loss?
> 
> what are you doing about the gyno?


 Honestly mate I'm down just over a stone. Has been some muscle loss I'm sure but the fat is dropping off me at a shocking rate!

I'm waiting on some ralox to come. Until then I'm on 20mg nolva ed and .25mg aromasin twise a week. Seems to be reversing ever so slightly.


----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

Tricky said:


> I'm on day 5 of 250mg taylor made dnp and only down 3lbs and not suffering from sweats at all. Slight heat for around 6-8 hours after my dose but nothing compared to a previous run at 250Mg if TM stuff
> 
> it must be person dependant as some say 250 knocks them for 6! At the same time I won't be going to 500 mg as that's just too much


 Has to be person dependant mate as I'm getting amazing results. 250mg and I was sweating like crazy on day 3. I couldn't even contemplate upping to 500mg.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

nickc300 said:


> Has to be person dependant mate as I'm getting amazing results. 250mg and I was sweating like crazy on day 3. I couldn't even contemplate upping to 500mg.


 Unless there is inconsistency in their dosing and I've got a batch with weak tablets in it. I'm taking it at 9pm each night so I've sweats during the night but during the day I don't really notice anything. I'm sitting in hosiptial ears now waiting to see my consultant and I'm not sweating at all and these places are notorious for being hot.

If I had some 125mg caps I would run 375mg but im not going to 500


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Tricky said:


> Unless there is inconsistency in their dosing and I've got a batch with weak tablets in it. I'm taking it at 9pm each night so I've sweats during the night but during the day I don't really notice anything. I'm sitting in hosiptial ears now waiting to see my consultant and I'm not sweating at all and these places are notorious for being hot.
> 
> If I had some 125mg caps I would run 375mg but im not going to 500


 Maybe it just does not work the same for everyone. DNP did nothing for me. OTOH last two weeks on a magic pill with sibutramine, dmaa, yohimbine and caffeine and I'm literally melting away.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Goranchero said:


> Maybe it just does not work the same for everyone. DNP did nothing for me. OTOH last two weeks on a magic pill with sibutramine, dmaa, yohimbine and caffeine and I'm literally melting away.


 What brand where you using as I used Midas touch before I think it was and it was pure trash!

2 years ago I was on taylor made dnp I had to take 600mg to make me feel the heat like I used to get from 250mg d hacks.

I'm currently on 250mg dnp, 50mcg t3 and 300mg test. I may up the t3 to 75mcg but I don't want the dnp to go to 500mg and I'm saving the clen for after the dnp


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Tricky said:


> What brand where you using as I used Midas touch before I think it was and it was pure trash!
> 
> 2 years ago I was on taylor made dnp I had to take 600mg to make me feel the heat like I used to get from 250mg d hacks.
> 
> I'm currently on 250mg dnp, 50mcg t3 and 300mg test. I may up the t3 to 75mcg but I don't want the dnp to go to 500mg and I'm saving the clen for after the dnp


 I tried TM DNP, 250mg ED, felt warm and fuzzy, carb cravings and in the end, exhausted and poisoned. No significant body fat loss... at least I did not get fatter while using it.

Try to get your hands on RX Labs - The burn and run that instead of DNP.


----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

Tricky said:


> Unless there is inconsistency in their dosing and I've got a batch with weak tablets in it. I'm taking it at 9pm each night so I've sweats during the night but during the day I don't really notice anything. I'm sitting in hosiptial ears now waiting to see my consultant and I'm not sweating at all and these places are notorious for being hot.
> 
> If I had some 125mg caps I would run 375mg but im not going to 500


 Yeah I see what your saying. I take mine with breakfast for peak concentration during the day. 2 fans on me during the night so no night sweats.

Have you thought about being empty caps off eBay to cater the dose to your choice?


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

nickc300 said:


> Yeah I see what your saying. I take mine with breakfast for peak concentration during the day. 2 fans on me during the night so no night sweats.
> 
> Have you thought about being empty caps off eBay to cater the dose to your choice?


 Nightmare to handle though, stains anything and everything

You could cut them and put a wad of peanutbutter on one end I suppose :lol:


----------



## St. Michael (Mar 29, 2017)

nickc300 said:


> I'm absolutely loving dnp. Battled for months about whether to use it or not. After a ton of research I decided its a safe compound to use if sensible.
> 
> These shots are roughly 7 - 8 days apart. I'm 200 cals under maintanence and on low carbs.
> 
> ...


 What brand you using mate?


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

nickc300 said:


> I'm absolutely loving dnp. Battled for months about whether to use it or not. After a ton of research I decided its a safe compound to use if sensible.
> 
> These shots are roughly 7 - 8 days apart. I'm 200 cals under maintanence and on low carbs.
> 
> ...


 Only 8 days in since 2nd pic mate?


----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

St. Michael said:


> What brand you using mate?


 Taylormade mate


----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

Etoboss said:


> Only 8 days in since 2nd pic mate?


 Not between the pics mate. About 12 days between pics. I started dnp 4 days after that pic was taken. Second shot is day 8 of dnp.


----------



## mjl1990 (Feb 1, 2016)

nickc300 said:


> Not between the pics mate. About 12 days between pics. I started dnp 4 days after that pic was taken. Second shot is day 8 of dnp.


 ...Jesus Christ.

Hope Im brave enough 1 day lol


----------



## St. Michael (Mar 29, 2017)

nickc300 said:


> Taylormade mate


 Latest batch? (silver on one side of the packet, clear on the other)? Sorry for all the questions, just wondering how effective my stuff will be (I've no reason to doubt TM DNP as my last lot was spot on).

Also, you on T3? Doing much cardio? Sorry if this has been answered already, I haven't read the whole thread.

Good results for you so far btw.


----------



## St. Michael (Mar 29, 2017)

JohhnyC said:


> Your have been at saturation point after 5 days so I'd say up it to 250 and re-assess, you really should be looking at 0.5lb / day min even if your lean.


 On 125 a day? I have to disagree. With a lot of effort I can lose 1lb of fat a day (no water) in the 375-500 range. I'd be absolutely amazed to see anyone losing 0.5 a day on 125.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

St. Michael said:


> Latest batch? (silver on one side of the packet, clear on the other)? Sorry for all the questions, just wondering how effective my stuff will be (I've no reason to doubt TM DNP as my last lot was spot on).
> 
> Also, you on T3? Doing much cardio? Sorry if this has been answered already, I haven't read the whole thread.
> 
> Good results for you so far btw.


 I'm on day 5 of the new batch silver packet clear on the other side and it's no way dosed correct I toll my 250mg at 9pm tonight as usual and no sweats

indidnt want to but I may have to bump to 500 for 2 days to see then back down if needed or carry on st that


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

St. Michael said:


> On 125 a day? I have to disagree. With a lot of effort I can lose 1lb of fat a day (no water) in the 375-500 range. I'd be absolutely amazed to see anyone losing 0.5 a day on 125.


 I agree, I'm on day 5 250Mg dnp and 50mcg t3 400kcals below maintence and only down 2.8lbs


----------



## RRSUK (Apr 9, 2017)

Tricky said:


> I agree, I'm on day 5 250Mg dnp and 50mcg t3 400kcals below maintence and only down 2.8lbs


 You won't reach peak levels until 11 days in because of the long half life. For me DNP went like this

Days 1-4 Nothing much

Days 5-8 heating up

Days 7-12 terrible lethargy

Days 9-22 really hot and sweaty, even just walking.

I lost most of my weight from about day 7-15 sometimes 2lb/day.

Ran with T3 50mcg, test e 250mg, tren e 200mg.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

St. Michael said:


> On 125 a day? I have to disagree. With a lot of effort I can lose 1lb of fat a day (no water) in the 375-500 range. I'd be absolutely amazed to see anyone losing 0.5 a day on 125.





Tricky said:


> I agree, I'm on day 5 250Mg dnp and 50mcg t3 400kcals below maintence and only down 2.8lbs


 Apologies I'm being misleading.

No my point was, he should be looking at 0.5lb min a day to *justify a DNP run*, not, he should lose 0.5lb a day on 125mg. (Would be great if that were the case!)

Hence the justification for upping dosage.

Depends on lean you are starting out of course.

Same, on 500mg I lost about 1lb per day roughly. On 125 id lose little to nothing


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Tricky said:


> I'm on day 5 of the new batch silver packet clear on the other side and it's no way dosed correct I toll my 250mg at 9pm tonight as usual and no sweats
> 
> indidnt want to but I may have to bump to 500 for 2 days to see then back down if needed or carry on st that


 I'm this heat doesn't sound good.

I bumped mine up to 500 after day 6 and ran 500 for 11 days. Felt like death so dropped to 250 again.

It's only got a 36hr half life so you bounce back very quickly!


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

JohhnyC said:


> I'm this heat doesn't sound good.
> 
> I bumped mine up to 500 after day 6 and ran 500 for 11 days. Felt like death so dropped to 250 again.
> 
> It's only got a 36hr half life so you bounce back very quickly!


 So I took my first dose at 9pm Sunday evening so tonight will be my 7th tab at 250mg if all day tomorrow I'm feeling fine again I think I'm going to have to try 500mg on Sunday night.

I had the window open last night and woke to put the quilt over me as I was cold. I've just ate my 60g oats and 50g whey and I've no sweat present at all at the minute. Weight is up 0.8lbs this morning from yesterday but overall from first dnp dose I'm only down 1.8lbs


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Tricky said:


> So I took my first dose at 9pm Sunday evening so tonight will be my 7th tab at 250mg if all day tomorrow I'm feeling fine again I think I'm going to have to try 500mg on Sunday night.
> 
> I had the window open last night and woke to put the quilt over me as I was cold. I've just ate my 60g oats and 50g whey and I've no sweat present at all at the minute. Weight is up 0.8lbs this morning from yesterday* but overall from first dnp dose I'm only down 1.8lbs *


 Something wrong there mate especially as your running it during summer, I would personally increase cautiously get the course finished within the allotted time frame. You don't really want to running this stuff for more than 3 weeks

look at the DNP saturation chart , at day 7 you are at 96% of full saturation so safe to increase now I'd suggest


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

JohhnyC said:


> Something wrong there mate especially as your running it during summer, I would personally increase cautiously get the course finished within the allotted time frame. You don't really want to running this stuff for more than 3 weeks
> 
> look at the DNP saturation chart , at day 7 you are at 96% of full saturation so safe to increase now I'd suggest


 I did take my first dose of test too so maybe I'm holding 1-2 lbs of water. I'm near sure @ElChapo said it's fine to run dnp for 4 weeks?


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Tricky said:


> I did take my first dose of test too so maybe I'm holding 1-2 lbs of water. I'm near sure @ElChapo said it's fine to run dnp for 4 weeks?


 I only had one run of the thing so I'm still on the fence as to whether to do longer and less or shorter and higher dose.

I guess for me its because it's a shitty time I'd rather get it over and done with.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

JohhnyC said:


> I only had one run of the thing so I'm still on the fence as to whether to do longer and less or shorter and higher dose.
> 
> I guess for me its because it's a shitty time I'd rather get it over and done with.


 See I was like that when I ran d hacks stuff around day 7-10 I just Wanted to go back to feeling normal and would run 14 days but if I were to stay on this 250mg TM stuff I could easily do a month. I'm going to take 500mg this evening and I'll access how bad the sweats are tonight and through tomorrow wether or not I'll carry on at 500 and drop back to 250mg for another few weeks


----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

mjl1990 said:


> ...Jesus Christ.
> 
> Hope Im brave enough 1 day lol


 Plenty of research mate.

I found this a good article...

DNP - Enhanced Athlete Forum
https://forum.enhancedathlete.com/discussion/7/dnp


----------



## St. Michael (Mar 29, 2017)

JohhnyC said:


> I'm this heat doesn't sound good.
> 
> I bumped mine up to 500 after day 6 and ran 500 for 11 days. Felt like death so dropped to 250 again.
> 
> It's only got a 36hr half life so you bounce back very quickly!


 Are you using the TM batch with the clear / silver sides to the package?


----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

St. Michael said:


> Latest batch? (silver on one side of the packet, clear on the other)? Sorry for all the questions, just wondering how effective my stuff will be (I've no reason to doubt TM DNP as my last lot was spot on).
> 
> Also, you on T3? Doing much cardio? Sorry if this has been answered already, I haven't read the whole thread.
> 
> Good results for you so far btw.


 Yeah that's the stuff mate. Latest batch

It's my first dnp run so can't compare but I'm definitely not complaining!

Yeah 50mcg t3 every morning 30 mins before food.

The majority of my training is cardio. I'm throwing a few short weight sessions in a week just for my head space. Keeps the mind happy but the majority of training should be cardio and diet needs to be on point.


----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

RRSUK said:


> You won't reach peak levels until 11 days in because of the long half life. For me DNP went like this
> 
> Days 1-4 Nothing much
> 
> ...


 My experience is completely different.

250mg every morning with breakfast.

Day 1 - no effect

Day 2 - 3 - slight heat increase, hot through the night

Day 3 -5 - sweats really taking hold during manual labour at work and in the gym

Day 6 + - constant sweating...changing clothes through the day it's that bad.

50mcg t3 ed. Test e at 125mg ew


----------



## St. Michael (Mar 29, 2017)

nickc300 said:


> Yeah that's the stuff mate. Latest batch
> 
> It's my first dnp run so can't compare but I'm definitely not complaining!
> 
> ...


 ok sound. Yeah I think you should always up the cardio on dnp, even though it means dropping the weights, to get maximum efficiency from the dnp (not going to be gaining muscle anyway so just add the extra effort to cardio is how I see it). Thx for the info, good luck with the rest of the course and keep us updated.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

St. Michael said:


> Are you using the TM batch with the clear / silver sides to the package?


 Was 2 months ago and he ran out shortly afterwards. Was a black backed packet, clear front, clear capsules. Don't think there were silver sides to the pack though

Myself, @Sparkey and about 2 or 3 others were running them at the same time as far I as came remember and I think our photos all corresponded

I should add though that I seemed to have a higher tolerance to the DNP than some others. Some found 500mg just a way too much even for a day but I lasted for 11 days. The lethargy was the biggest one but I didn't run T3, in hindsight I should have

It is worth noting that from the original research, it showed that the surrounding temperature has a significant effect on the dosages . There was a chart showing what is the danger level at 10deg, 15deg, 20deg and so on so during summer you will not doubt feel it more



RRSUK said:


> *You won't reach peak levels until 11 days in because of the long half life.* For me DNP went like this
> 
> Days 1-4 Nothing much
> 
> ...


 Minor point mate but at day 7 you are at 96% of full saturation, at day 11 you are at 99%, so you're right in what you say!

Just noting that at day 7 I think you can make a judgement call as to up it or not. There is a chart floating around the internet showing the saturation levels or if you're a nerd like me, knock it up in excel, formula is pretty easy


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

View attachment 141333


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Sparkey said:


> View attachment 141333


 Based on this do you think I should just keep it at 250mg for another week then possibly run 500 for the last week


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Tricky said:


> Based on this do you think I should just keep it at 250mg for another week then possibly run 500 for the last week


 Go with what you feel bud, 2 days in a row was enough for me even with 50mcg T3, even the stairs were a chore.

For me the difference between the weight loss on 500 and 250 were not enough to compensate for the crap feeling on 500.

Maybe just try one day on 500, then you'll know if it's for you.


----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

Sparkey said:


> Go with what you feel bud, 2 days in a row was enough for me even with 50mcg T3, even the stairs were a chore.
> 
> For me the difference between the weight loss on 500 and 250 were not enough to compensate for the crap feeling on 500.
> 
> Maybe just try one day on 500, then you'll know if it's for you.


 Were you splitting the dose mate or smashing 500mg in one?


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

nickc300 said:


> Were you splitting the dose mate or smashing 500mg in one?


 Split 12 hours apart.

The second tab around 6pm, when I woke up in the morning and just felt like I hadn't been to sleep.


----------



## ElChapo (Apr 7, 2017)

Tricky said:


> I did take my first dose of test too so maybe I'm holding 1-2 lbs of water. I'm near sure @ElChapo said it's fine to run dnp for 4 weeks?


 250 mg for 4 weeks fine, but based on tolerance, don't force yourself to take this stuff like people with tren because you think you need it.

if you csnt handle the sides, then dont use it, and remember, higher doses = more sides.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

ElChapo said:


> 250 mg for 4 weeks fine, but based on tolerance, don't force yourself to take this stuff like people with tren because you think you need it.
> 
> if you csnt handle the sides, then dont use it, and remember, higher doses = more sides.


 I can handle the sides the best I'm on day 6 250mg dnp at 9pm each night and hardly any sides just increased core temp and slight sweat at night. I could easily run this for 4 weeks which I intend to do and I may bump to 500mg for the last 5-7 days


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

ElChapo said:


> 250 mg for 4 weeks fine, but based on tolerance, don't force yourself to take this stuff like people with tren because you think you need it.
> 
> if you csnt handle the sides, then dont use it, and remember, higher doses = more sides.


 Would you bump t3 from 50-75mcg before upping dnp dose or just keep t3 at 50mcg and reduce kcals by a further 200


----------



## ElChapo (Apr 7, 2017)

Tricky said:


> I can handle the sides the best I'm on day 6 250mg dnp at 9pm each night and hardly any sides just increased core temp and slight sweat at night. I could easily run this for 4 weeks which I intend to do and I may bump to 500mg for the last 5-7 days


 Go for it, sounds good. People seem to think you have to feel like total trash to get any effect out of these compounds (DNP/TREN), and that's not the case.

Keep T3 at 50 mcg, reduce cals and bump the DNP is what i would do. If you get hunger/fatigue, throw in EC stack. Done.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

ElChapo said:


> Go for it, sounds good. People seem to think you have to feel like total trash to get any effect out of these compounds (DNP/TREN), and that's not the case.
> 
> Keep T3 at 50 mcg, reduce cals and bump the DNP is what i would do. *If you get hunger/fatigue, throw in EC stack.* Done.


 no Sibutramine? I seriously struggled with hunger.


----------



## ElChapo (Apr 7, 2017)

JohhnyC said:


> no Sibutramine? I seriously struggled with hunger.


 With ephedrine/caffeine, you are getting an appetite suppressant effect, a stimulant/energy boosting effect, AND further fat loss through beta-receptor agonism and increased TDEE. There is amazing synergy in EC+DNP.

They use two completely different mechanisms of action to increase fat loss. EC pre-workout will also give you a sharp boost in training intensity so that you can continue training hard on your cut to further increase muscle & strength retention.


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

I have done 3 weeks at 500 mg/day (whilst working in the West Indies, damn that heat). I lost a good amount of weight, but the side effects were hard to deal with.

Now I am a week in on 250 mg/day and this I can handle  I am just suffering with a sweet tooth and have demolished all the chocolate in the house.


----------



## St. Michael (Mar 29, 2017)

Tricky said:


> See I was like that when I ran d hacks stuff around day 7-10 I just Wanted to go back to feeling normal and would run 14 days but if I were to stay on this 250mg TM stuff I could easily do a month. I'm going to take 500mg this evening and I'll access how bad the sweats are tonight and through tomorrow wether or not I'll carry on at 500 and drop back to 250mg for another few weeks


 Any updates?


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

St. Michael said:


> Any updates?


 Took 250mg yesterday at 9am and 250mg at my usual 9pm. Didn't get much sleep at all even tho I had window open. Pillow was soaked had to turn it a few times then eventually get a towel and put it over the pillow.

I'm dropping back and remaining at 250mg as I've no need to be feeling that hot and uncomfortable for the extra loss as I've time on my side to do this cut slowly. Plus if I had that night sleep or should I say lack off for a prolonged period of time I would be shattered as it stands I only get 5 hours sleep on a good night anyway


----------



## St. Michael (Mar 29, 2017)

Tricky said:


> Took 250mg yesterday at 9am and 250mg at my usual 9pm. Didn't get much sleep at all even tho I had window open. Pillow was soaked had to turn it a few times then eventually get a towel and put it over the pillow.
> 
> I'm dropping back and remaining at 250mg as I've no need to be feeling that hot and uncomfortable for the extra loss as I've time on my side to do this cut slowly. Plus if I had that night sleep or should I say lack off for a prolonged period of time I would be shattered as it stands I only get 5 hours sleep on a good night anyway


 Ah ok, so in your opinion it's dosed correctly or not? (I can't remember if it was someone in this thread saying the latest batch might be on the weak side). I'd be very pleased to hear that it's strong as I'm aiming for a 20lb drop of fat in around a four week time period, starting soon.

And yeah I can relate to the towel situation, I always sleep on a bath sheet and put a hand towel on my pillow, saves a bit on the washing of sheets (I go through a lot of towels but I find that less of a bother).


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

St. Michael said:


> Ah ok, so in your opinion it's dosed correctly or not? (I can't remember if it was someone in this thread saying the latest batch might be on the weak side). I'd be very pleased to hear that it's strong as I'm aiming for a 20lb drop of fat in around a four week time period, starting soon.
> 
> And yeah I can relate to the towel situation, I always sleep on a bath sheet and put a hand towel on my pillow, saves a bit on the washing of sheets (I go through a lot of towels but I find that less of a bother).


 That was on 500mg so of course I was sweaty and poor sleep! On 250mg it's barely noticeable for me. Depending how much you've got to lose and if your been dieting or not. I lost 21 lbs natty in 6 weeks prior to starting my dnp so you should be good with diet and cardio plus the dnp


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Tricky said:


> *That was on 500mg so of course I was sweaty and poor sleep! On 250mg it's barely noticeable for me*. Depending how much you've got to lose and if your been dieting or not. I lost 21 lbs natty in 6 weeks prior to starting my dnp so you should be good with diet and cardio plus the dnp


 exactly the same experience for me, 250mg and I was making posts about its ineffectiveness

Just shows you that you need to be careful with this, watch your dosage and hope they dose it correctly otherwise your in serious trouble !

You see these tw#ts every now and then on forums that take 3 pills on day one with zero research and start making posts about they they got f#cked up. Idiots


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

Got my TM DNP today first time using going to go for a quick two week drop see where Im at

250mg a day with food in the morning. Just dropped tren last week as didn't want the heat of the both together and I'll be on cruise dose test.


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

My pack attached will run 250mg for absolute safety first and see how I get on my training will shift dramatically to cardio which will be very strange for me with only a little weight training this will be interesting experiment


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Bumped my dose to 250mg myself. As 125mg after the 1st 3-5days the heat went away! So now 9 days in last 2 days been at 250mg still don't feel that hot! Maybe coz my carbs are at 110g.

My last dnp cycle couple months back 125mg I was a sweaty mess but carbs was 130-140g not much diff in carbs but must of been the reason why I was sweating so much on that run.


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

How did you dose at 125mg that must have been a f**k on?

250mg seems the right dose? Hope mine are effective seen mixed reports in here


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Tom-Nbk said:


> How did you dose at 125mg that must have been a f**k on?
> 
> 250mg seems the right dose? Hope mine are effective seen mixed reports in here


 No doubt there is dnp in there! You will feel slight heat and sweats some suffer worse than others.

TM used to do 125mg and 250mg caps a few years back but they were crap I had to run 625mg to get what should of been about 300-375mg strength but his recent batch is better.

Im eating around 160-200g carbs and not struggling, people saying you need to run low to minimal carbs to lose weight is bollox! You will lose weight if in a deficit and dnp regardless of the macro breakdown just lower carbs means less sweats but then I feel hungrier and crave carbs more so I include carbs myself


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Tom-Nbk said:


> How did you dose at 125mg that must have been a f**k on?
> 
> 250mg seems the right dose? Hope mine are effective seen mixed reports in here


 Nar mate mine are 125mg tabs d-hacks printed on the. Hex shape.

Mixed reports maybe the ones who didn't rate them was on really low carbs hence not much heat. As with me on low carbs not much heat at all. Feet and hands constantly sweaty but that's it. And dhacks dnp is known to be strong!


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Thinking about it the low carb diet for dnp runs is better as you can run a higher dose = more fat loss.

So say I was on 125mg eating 180-200g carbs I loose 1lb per day.

then had 250mg eat 100g carbs 2lbs per day and heat feeling will be kinda the same as the 180-200g carb run. But more fat loss due to the more dnp taken. Makes sense really init.


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

Tricky said:


> No doubt there is dnp in there! You will feel slight heat and sweats some suffer worse than others.
> 
> TM used to do 125mg and 250mg caps a few years back but they were crap I had to run 625mg to get what should of been about 300-375mg strength but his recent batch is better.
> 
> Im eating around 160-200g carbs and not struggling, people saying you need to run low to minimal carbs to lose weight is bollox! You will lose weight if in a deficit and dnp regardless of the macro breakdown just lower carbs means less sweats but then I feel hungrier and crave carbs more so I include carbs myself


 Cal defecit is a cal defecit


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

I won't lie I popped 250mg with very small bit of food about two hours ago and I'm definitely feeling a bit hot


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Tom-Nbk said:


> Cal defecit is a cal defecit


 Your preaching to the choir bother and with dnp it's even better if I could do cardio I would lose more but I can't with my injury

lost 1.2lbs from 7am yest to 7am today


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

See you must just tolerate dnp more took longer for you to notice. And if you've not been doing much cardio that would explain ur slow progress to begin with I'm off now to do 30 mins or so then some weights bit weird after a solid half year bulk but back to the shreds


----------



## Jeffers1966 (Apr 19, 2013)

Been on TM 250 for 5 days now and from day 1 I knew it was the real deal , down 7lb since Saturday eating slightly under maintainance , I've had DHacks Yellow magic in the past and tried a few others which in comparison to the yellow magic were hugely underdosed , all I can say is TM DNP is correctly dosed and doing what it should ....


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Jeffers1966 said:


> Been on TM 250 for 5 days now and from day 1 I knew it was the real deal , down 7lb since Saturday eating slightly under maintainance , I've had DHacks Yellow magic in the past and tried a few others which in comparison to the yellow magic were hugely underdosed , all I can say is TM DNP is correctly dosed and doing what it should ....


 I bet they wasn't under dosed a lot it's coz hacks dnp was over dosed. So people thought if it doesn't feel as strong as hacks dnp it's underdosed but that's not the case imo


----------



## Jeffers1966 (Apr 19, 2013)

That's fair enough as I know from personal experience that there T3 and Clen were well overdosed , all in all I'm happy with with TM's DNP though


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

Jeffers1966 said:


> Been on TM 250 for 5 days now and from day 1 I knew it was the real deal , down 7lb since Saturday eating slightly under maintainance , I've had DHacks Yellow magic in the past and tried a few others which in comparison to the yellow magic were hugely underdosed , all I can say is TM DNP is correctly dosed and doing what it should ....


 Good s**t bring on the shreds did you notice yourself more out of breath in the gym ?


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Tom-Nbk said:


> Good s**t bring on the shreds did you notice yourself more out of breath in the gym ?


 Give it a week and you will see what happens. It's a head f**k. Lol.

It zaps the energy out of you


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

JohhnyC said:


> Give it a week and you will see what happens. It's a head f**k. Lol.
> 
> It zaps the energy out of you


 f**k me it's been a few hours this afternoon in gym only managed minimal weights nothing heavy on 30 mins cardio now I know weights isn't really worth it but I have to feel like I've done some


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Tom-Nbk said:


> f**k me it's been a few hours this afternoon in gym only managed minimal weights nothing heavy on 30 mins cardio now I know weights isn't really worth it but I have to feel like I've done some


 Agree it's largely psychology. Zero chance you're putting on muscle.

My leg press performance was laughable.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

I'd really focus on the cardio while on DNP.

I'm hindsight that's what I will do next time. Will be 100% cardio, no weights. 2 weeks of no weights is easily got back if you have been training a long time.


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

JohhnyC said:


> I'd really focus on the cardio while on DNP.
> 
> I'm hindsight that's what I will do next time. Will be 100% cardio, no weights. 2 weeks of no weights is easily got back if you have been training a long time.


 If I feel I can get a solid cardio session in aswell as some weights surely that's better for my mind especially when I consider I've weight trained four years in a row that's hard mentally to stop lol


----------



## St. Michael (Mar 29, 2017)

Tom-Nbk said:


> f**k me it's been a few hours this afternoon in gym only managed minimal weights nothing heavy on 30 mins cardio now I know weights isn't really worth it but I have to feel like I've done some


 I'm starting a 3 week run on 23rd July, the plan is to cut the weights significantly (reduce my weight by 25% and reduce the number of sets by 25%) cos it really does take it out of you, lifting on dnp. I may even reduce further if I feel it's limiting my cardio.


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

I think that's best just gauge if it is going to affect cardio

What sort of cardio are you guys doing on dnp? I like stairmaster medium setting or incline treadmill at lowish setting


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Well I take my dnp just after my cardio/weights. Full 250mg dose. Do my routine about 9s in morn. Then dnp 10.30. Doesn't affect my training or workout that way.

Flat running machine speed 8km


----------



## St. Michael (Mar 29, 2017)

Tom-Nbk said:


> I think that's best just gauge if it is going to affect cardio
> 
> What sort of cardio are you guys doing on dnp? I like stairmaster medium setting or incline treadmill at lowish setting


 I'm a runner, used to do 75km+ per week at times (when I was concentrating on running), but I'm getting terrible shin pumps after 5 mins of running on my current stack (test, deca, npp, epi), so it's going to be elliptical all the way from now on, though running would generally be my cardio of choice.

On a side note, whenever people would complain about "Agonising" or "crippling" back / calf / shin pumps I'd always be a bit skeptical, having never suffered them myself, but I've gotta say, they really are fu**ing awful, and there's absolutely nowt I can do to lose or even lessen them. I suspect it might be the epi but I don't know for sure so I'm not going to drop it, I'm just going to drop the running instead.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Tom-Nbk said:


> I think that's best just gauge if it is going to affect cardio
> 
> What sort of cardio are you guys doing on dnp? I like stairmaster medium setting or incline treadmill at lowish setting


 It's just relative to what you can do.

Normally I run 6km / 30 mins (so 12kmph) but I'm tall and being doing cardio for a long time. On DNP 10kmph and after 15, thought I was going to pass out and had to stop.

Think 30 mins of low to medium intensity is about all one can expect


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

Just done 45 mins low intensity incline treadmill ... Dripping


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Tom-Nbk said:


> Just done 45 mins low intensity incline treadmill ... Dripping


 Ye it does make you sweat a lot more after a session. Keep ontop of your electrolytes


----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

Tom-Nbk said:


> If I feel I can get a solid cardio session in aswell as some weights surely that's better for my mind especially when I consider I've weight trained four years in a row that's hard mentally to stop lol


 From my experience mate having a couple of weight sessions in there a week does wonders for my head. Not gaining a thing but its a real positive in term of staying mentally strong whilst running dnp.


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

nickc300 said:


> From my experience mate having a couple of weight sessions in there a week does wonders for my head. Not gaining a thing but its a real positive in term of staying mentally strong whilst running dnp.


 Exactly what I thought yea bud

What does everyone do for hunger on dnp


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Tom-Nbk said:


> Exactly what I thought yea bud
> 
> What does everyone do for hunger on dnp


 Ice cream here :thumb


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Ice cream here :thumb


 I'm trying to eat clean as possible but suppose some tren and jerries won't hurt with dnp


----------



## Dogbolt (Jun 23, 2009)

Tom-Nbk said:


> What does everyone do for hunger on dnp


 I need to do something, my stomach is trying to eat itself I reckon. Already eaten some fish tonight

Currently trying to do squats. Only got 70kg on the bar but it feels like I'm trying to lift the house.

Only doing 250mg DNP EOD too. (With TTM and T3)


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Tom-Nbk said:


> Exactly what I thought yea bud
> 
> What does everyone do for hunger on dnp


 Take sibutramine works wonders.

if you have a sweat tooth get some chewable vit c tabs there really sweat! Stops me graving sweets/chocolate ect and added bonus downing 10g vit c per day lol


----------



## stewedw (Jun 15, 2015)

Dogbolt said:


> I need to do something, my stomach is trying to eat itself I reckon. Already eaten some fish tonight
> 
> Currently trying to do squats. Only got 70kg on the bar but it feels like I'm trying to lift the house.
> 
> Only doing 250mg DNP EOD too. (With TTM and T3)


 With ttm...... f**k me man, you must be pissing of sweat.... It saps he life rught out of you, but the rebound is worth it for sure


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

St. Michael said:


> I'm starting a 3 week run on 23rd July, the plan is to cut the weights significantly (reduce my weight by 25% and reduce the number of sets by 25%) cos it really does take it out of you, lifting on dnp. I may even reduce further if I feel it's limiting my cardio.


 You'll be grand I'm on day 10 dnp 250mg and weights Lowered e.g. Bench press db went from 50 to 37.5, shoulder press db from 40 to 25 but I've upped the reps to 12 reps and less rest so I get a good sweat on.


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

stewedw said:


> With ttm...... f**k me man, you must be pissing of sweat.... It saps he life rught out of you, but the rebound is worth it for sure


 Lmao I was just about to say I quit ttm to start dnp and went back to cruise test


----------



## Dogbolt (Jun 23, 2009)

stewedw said:


> With ttm...... f**k me man, you must be pissing of sweat.... It saps he life rught out of you, but the rebound is worth it for sure


 Luckily I get no side effects from tren, did start on 250mg DNP every day but it was hard doing anything, massive lethargy and sweating just standing there if I was inside the house.


----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

Tom-Nbk said:


> Exactly what I thought yea bud
> 
> *What does everyone do for hunger on dnp *


 Struggle :lol:

Seriously though I have super t5 in a morning. Does the job for me


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

Etoboss said:


> *Take sibutramine works wonders.*
> 
> if you have a sweat tooth get some chewable vit c tabs there really sweat! Stops me graving sweets/chocolate ect and added bonus downing 10g vit c per day lol


 I have a load of Sibutramine from a while ago. Was at Tesco the other day, pacing up and down the sweet aisle for 20 minutes after deciding I could have a few treats. My head was saying "Topics.....Caramel chocolate digestives.....Reeces....." but I ended up with nothing. Didn't fancy it stomach wise. Sibutramine g2g then lol


----------



## Jeffers1966 (Apr 19, 2013)

Etoboss said:


> I bet they wasn't under dosed a lot it's coz hacks dnp was over dosed. So people thought if it doesn't feel as strong as hacks dnp it's underdosed but that's not the case imo





Tom-Nbk said:


> Good s**t bring on the shreds did you notice yourself more out of breath in the gym ?


 Best way I can describe it !!! The heat does not bother me when training , it's the breathing , feels like someone has removed one of my lungs , double the rest periods between sets and running totally out of the question for me ,so lots of walking for my cardio ... the weight loss is sooo worth it though , nothing comes close to DNP


----------



## gazzamongo (Nov 7, 2014)

Anyone else used midas touch 125 mg caps. Did 125 a day fir a week then 250 for a further week. Upped neat by doing treadmill n dog walks on rest days. Experienced almost nothing in sides and not sure if fat loss was really much more rapid than if id just carried on with what id been doing for my cut ( adf , albuterol 3 tabs a day, 37.5 t3 )

I was expecting MAGIC. ... am disappoint


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

PSevens2017 said:


> I have a load of Sibutramine from a while ago. Was at Tesco the other day, pacing up and down the sweet aisle for 20 minutes after deciding I could have a few treats. My head was saying "Topics.....Caramel chocolate digestives.....Reeces....." but I ended up with nothing. Didn't fancy it stomach wise. Sibutramine g2g then lol


 I did this today knowing I'm now cutting and being clean I spent an extra ten mins wondering round the store just looking at naughty stuff but walked out without it


----------



## Sevn (Mar 13, 2016)

For all you guys dropping strength left and right, I guarantee you're losing muscle.

Not by a huge amount... but DNP doesn't zap strength, you're just losing conditioning which means you need more rest time to get your HR back to normal to complete your next set.

For most guys it's just a mental issue, they feel so weak and lethargic they don't even attempt the weights they were previously using because their mind already gave up.

I've even beat the log book on many occasions whilst on DNP cycles.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Sevn said:


> For all you guys dropping strength left and right, I guarantee you're losing muscle.
> 
> Not by a huge amount... but DNP doesn't zap strength, you're just losing conditioning which means you need more rest time to get your HR back to normal to complete your next set.
> 
> ...


 You guarantee it do you? How's that then? Do you have any studies or proof that whilst on dnp which is anti catabolic, eating suffice amount of protein for growth and repair and taking 250mg plus test per week that 'I or we' are losing muscle?

I drop the weights when on DNP as I take a dip in strength. I can still comfortably run 5+ miles as 7min per mile pace I just sweat more and breath heavy. Last multi stage fitness test I done on DNP (the bleep test) I ran 14.4. So it's nothing to do with being mentally weak, I do lose strength that's a fact


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

Sevn said:


> For all you guys dropping strength left and right, I guarantee you're losing muscle.
> 
> Not by a huge amount... but DNP doesn't zap strength, you're just losing conditioning which means you need more rest time to get your HR back to normal to complete your next set.
> 
> ...


 I highly doubt any guys here who are what I'd consider intermediate to advanced to even use such a drug to be losing muscle especially as most stack with test.

It's more likely the out of breath feeling affecting sets than anything else


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

Live update LOL.

First day on 250mg, pretty hot throughout day feeling it in the gym etc.

Just woke up absolutely boiling in bed, bed wet etc. Bear in mind tonight is a cool night both my windows open the Mrs is freezing. I'm debating setting up a bed in the garden for the rest of the night. LOL


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

Down 1lb and quarter on this morning weigh in, exactly same scales etc.

Wow is all I can say.


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Tom-Nbk said:


> Down 1lb and quarter on this morning weigh in, exactly same scales etc.
> 
> Wow is all I can say.


 Good work. Not to you but to the dnp


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

PSevens2017 said:


> I have a load of Sibutramine from a while ago. Was at Tesco the other day, pacing up and down the sweet aisle for 20 minutes after deciding I could have a few treats. My head was saying "Topics.....Caramel chocolate digestives.....Reeces....." but I ended up with nothing. Didn't fancy it stomach wise. Sibutramine g2g then lol


 Same what happens to me. When I go food shopping every Friday I always take a sibutramine stops me from buying loads of crap lol


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

Etoboss said:


> Good work. Not to you but to the dnp


 Hey I'll still busy my ass in the gym 

The night sweats were pretty disgusting though


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Etoboss said:


> Same what happens to me. When I go food shopping every Friday I always take a sibutramine stops me from buying loads of crap lol


 For me this is the only way to cut!

If it's in the house its a temptation, just don't buy it and you can't eat it, worst thing would be a box of Coco pops or similar, couldn't ever do just one small bowl.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Tom-Nbk said:


> Down 1lb and quarter on this morning weigh in, exactly same scales etc.
> 
> Wow is all I can say.


 I'm only down 0.6 from yest which is 1.8 in two days. If I can continue at 0.5lbs each day I'm happy


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Etoboss said:


> Good work. Not to you but to the dnp


 It's not just that simple if it were everyone would be slim


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

Red hot at work today lads wondering why I'm sat with a fan on me in the office lol


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Tricky said:


> It's not just that simple if it were everyone would be slim


 True


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Sparkey said:


> For me this is the only way to cut!
> 
> If it's in the house its a temptation, just don't buy it and you can't eat it, worst thing would be a box of Coco pops or similar, couldn't ever do just one small bowl.


 Same! If it's not in the house then it's all good. Having a baby that loves Reece puffs is a killer for me. There there so have to have atleast a handful every day lol


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Tom-Nbk said:


> Hey I'll still busy my ass in the gym
> 
> The night sweats were pretty disgusting though


 Ha ha

for some reason I am just not sweating that much now. Have noticed it's since I have upped my vit c to 10g and adding electrolytes tabs 2 tabs 3x per day. @Sparkey think that's the reason Iam not sweating? Or feel all that hot? The 1st week I was sweating my tits off on 1 tab! Now 2 tabs. No sweating hardly! But carbs are at 110g as well


----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

So yesterday was my last day of dnp. Dropped a fair bit of weight but looking very flat right now.

I'm upping my test to 500mg ew. Throwing in npp at 600mg ew and 50mg winny ed.

I know my body is like a sponge right now nutrition wise so my question is what's the best way to approach this so I stay lean but make the most out of this anabolic rebound I keep reading about?

Eat at maintenance and slowly introduce carbs back into my diet or go slightly over maintenance?


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

nickc300 said:


> So yesterday was my last day of dnp. Dropped a fair bit of weight but looking very flat right now.
> 
> I'm upping my test to 500mg ew. Throwing in npp at 600mg ew and 50mg winny ed.
> 
> ...


 How much weight you loose mate? Over 3 weeks was it? Holding water?

I noticed last time I did a dnp run I bloated out the 1st week. 2nd week bloat went down abit 3rd week gone! 4th week abs popping through. Came off dnp didn't loose any water. I lost all my water near end of cycle while still on the stuff. Strange


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

nickc300 said:


> So yesterday was my last day of dnp. Dropped a fair bit of weight but looking very flat right now.
> 
> I'm upping my test to 500mg ew. Throwing in npp at 600mg ew and 50mg winny ed.
> 
> ...


 But ye I would say eat at maintenance for atleast a couple weeks incase of a rebound. And introduce carbs slowly.

Some say carb load straight after to fill out but bad idea imo


----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

Etoboss said:


> How much weight you loose mate? Over 3 weeks was it? Holding water?
> 
> I noticed last time I did a dnp run I bloated out the 1st week. 2nd week bloat went down abit 3rd week gone! 4th week abs popping through. Came off dnp didn't loose any water. I lost all my water near end of cycle while still on the stuff. Strange


 Believe it or not mate I've lost 8kg. Gone from 86 to 78. I know...it sounds insane.

It's literally fell off me. Yeah I'm holding water right now so expecting to lose a little more over the next few days to a week.

I'll keep at maintenance for now and see what this week brings.


----------



## S123 (Jun 14, 2013)

10 days on dnp and I'm down from 89kg to about 83.5kg ( havent weighed myself for a couple of days) obviously it's still in my system as yesterday was my last day taking it, the flat look is not nice at all, once the DNP is out of my system I'm using clenbuterol just to have a break. my mid section looks absolute balonie on DNP even when im taking t3 to negate water


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

nickc300 said:


> Believe it or not mate I've lost 8kg. Gone from 86 to 78. I know...it sounds insane.
> 
> It's literally fell off me. Yeah I'm holding water right now so expecting to lose a little more over the next few days to a week.
> 
> I'll keep at maintenance for now and see what this week brings.


 JHEEEEEZ 8kg. I was estimating 5-6kg myself 8kg would be a mad drop for me but should look a million times better for it.


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

Tom-Nbk said:


> Live update LOL.
> 
> First day on 250mg, pretty hot throughout day feeling it in the gym etc.
> 
> Just woke up absolutely boiling in bed, bed wet etc. Bear in mind tonight is a cool night both my windows open the Mrs is freezing. I'm debating setting up a bed in the garden for the rest of the night. LOL


 You've reached that moment, my son, the moment that comes to all men, at some point in their life. Double beds will not suffice! King size are but a joke even when the other half is not there and you have it to yourself....... YES..... it's time you purchased your 1st "Man-Hammock"


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

Sparkey said:


> For me this is the only way to cut!
> 
> If it's in the house its a temptation, just don't buy it and you can't eat it, worst thing would be a box of Coco pops or similar, couldn't ever do just one small bowl.


 @Sparkey I have to have it in the house though..... I'm so weak lol


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

Tom-Nbk said:


> JHEEEEEZ 8kg. I was estimating 5-6kg myself 8kg would be a mad drop for me but should look a million times better for it.


 Fcuk! I'm getting some posted today. Look forward to giving it a go. I always carry fat around my chest so forward to sending that on its fcking way


----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

Tom-Nbk said:


> JHEEEEEZ 8kg. I was estimating 5-6kg myself 8kg would be a mad drop for me but should look a million times better for it.


 I'm shocked myself mate. I was going to carry it on for another 5 days or so but when i stepped on the scales last night and saw myself in the 11st bracket I s**t myself!

Enough is enough :lol:


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

PSevens2017 said:


> Fcuk! I'm getting some posted today. Look forward to giving it a go. I always carry fat around my chest so forward to sending that on its fcking way


 Me too mate around chest area is a nightmare see ya later fat as it's blasted with some fu**ing dynamite


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

Tom-Nbk said:


> Me too mate around chest area is a nightmare see ya later fat as it's blasted with some fu**ing dynamite


 Always been the one area I've had problems with. Has your chest chub disappeared on dnp?


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

nickc300 said:


> I'm shocked myself mate. I was going to carry it on for another 5 days or so but when i stepped on the scales last night and saw myself in the 11st bracket I s**t myself!
> 
> Enough is enough :lol:





Tom-Nbk said:


> JHEEEEEZ 8kg. I was estimating 5-6kg myself 8kg would be a mad drop for me but should look a million times better for it.


 You need to watch this boys, it can come rebounding back when you come off. The body does seem to crave to want to put fat back on, but nowhere near what you lost on DNP. However best to air on the side of caution, cals wise


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

PSevens2017 said:


> Always been the one area I've had problems with. Has your chest chub disappeared on dnp?


 It's showing signs of budging


----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

JohhnyC said:


> You need to watch this boys, it can come rebounding back when you come off. The body does seem to crave to want to put fat back on, but nowhere near what you lost on DNP. However best to air on the side of caution, cals wise


 So would you up cals or not after you finish your run?

What's your protocol for calories and macros when finished?


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

nickc300 said:


> So would you up cals or not after you finish your run?
> 
> What's your protocol for calories and macros when finished?


 Keep them the same or at maintenance for a while? Let your body adjust then up / change if needed. I'd imagine two weeks of dnp is rather harsh on the body and it needs time to work out wtf just happened to it lol


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

nickc300 said:


> So would you up cals or not after you finish your run?
> 
> What's your protocol for calories and macros when finished?


 no not at all, I would keep it low and slowly up it just so you don't undo that hard work. I t can run away on you if your not careful

After DNP run is over I would still eat under maintenance, and remember your maintenance is now changed  just for about a week to assess if there are any changes taking place. Then you can adjust cals. Its VERY easy to add on a few KG and you know naturally its a b#stard to know that back off


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Etoboss said:


> Ha ha
> 
> for some reason I am just not sweating that much now. Have noticed it's since I have upped my vit c to 10g and adding electrolytes tabs 2 tabs 3x per day. @Sparkey think that's the reason Iam not sweating? Or feel all that hot? The 1st week I was sweating my tits off on 1 tab! Now 2 tabs. No sweating hardly! But carbs are at 110g as well


 I was the same in the second week, almost like your body builds up a tolerance to the DNP.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Tom-Nbk said:


> Keep them the same or at maintenance for a while? Let your body adjust then up / change if needed. I'd imagine two weeks of dnp is rather harsh on the body and it needs time to work out wtf just happened to it lol


 basically this.

You are adjusting to a rapid change in body shape and the stubborn fat which you may have been carrying 10+ years

I am off DNP 5 weeks now. Lost near 8kg. Put back on 2.5kg in about 10 days after DNP, partly because water / glycogen and partly because 100% my fault. Holiday and 5* hotel with all meals buffet. Ate like a animal! After holiday,. knocked 1kg off that in that following week (so 1.5kg up since last day DNP). Recently started a cycle (4 weeks in) and up 4kg since DNP final days weight. I'd say 2kg is from the cycle and 1.5kg or 2kg is extra body fat

As I am on cycle strength and size is increasing but ab definition is decreasing slightly. I have this week dropped cals right back so let changes happen more slowly. Its effecting muscle growth and the gear is being hampered but I am not bothered at the moment. My ultimately priority is being lean as I know from history I am sh#t at cutting. Seems to drag on for ever

The good news is that my waist is still 32.5" and that is only about 0.75" - 1" max from last DNP day. I think that is a real indicator that actual weight


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

nickc300 said:


> Believe it or not mate I've lost 8kg. Gone from 86 to 78. I know...it sounds insane.
> 
> It's literally fell off me. Yeah I'm holding water right now so expecting to lose a little more over the next few days to a week.
> 
> I'll keep at maintenance for now and see what this week brings.


 Good going mate! Well done. I have been dropping 1-1.5lbs per day so far on 250mg.


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Sparkey said:


> I was the same in the second week, almost like your body builds up a tolerance to the DNP.


 Ye 100% must be the case. Seen loads say it when I googled it


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Tom-Nbk said:


> Keep them the same or at maintenance for a while? Let your body adjust then up / change if needed. I'd imagine two weeks of dnp is rather harsh on the body and it needs time to work out wtf just happened to it lol


 Keep on t3 for a week or so after and kcals the same add clen then slowly increase to maintence


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Tricky said:


> Keep on t3 for a week or so after and kcals the same add clen then slowly increase to maintence


 Ye I did this last time t3 with clen for the 2weeks after dropping dnp


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Etoboss said:


> Ye 100% must be the case. Seen loads say it when I googled it


 I'm day 13 250mg and I can safely say I hardly notice the dnp now it's like I'm used to it and sleep is fine and workouts ok! I'm not upping the dose though just going to increase the duration


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Tricky said:


> I'm day 13 250mg and I can safely say I hardly notice the dnp now it's like I'm used to it and sleep is fine and workouts ok! I'm not upping the dose though just going to increase the duration


 Glad to hear it. I was thinking is it actually still working as sides have gone was even Gona bump to 375mg but no point as the fat is melting away.


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

Work is uncomfortable today to say the least especially in shirt tie and trousers talk about sweaty bollocks


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Tom-Nbk said:


> Work is uncomfortable today to say the least especially in shirt tie and trousers talk about sweaty bollocks


 Heat/ Sweats should start to settle after week 1. Going off what I and others have experienced


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Tricky said:


> I'm day 13 250mg and I can safely say I hardly notice the dnp now it's like I'm used to it and sleep is fine and workouts ok! I'm not upping the dose though just going to increase the duration


 What's the weight loss like now?


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

JohhnyC said:


> What's the weight loss like now?


 To be honest since starting dnp I'm only down 7lbs. I cut natty for 6 weeks going from 225lbs - 211lbs then I started dnp and test 300mg per week last Monday and I'm 204lbs this morning


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Tricky said:


> To be honest since starting dnp I'm only down 7lbs. I cut natty for 6 weeks going from 225lbs - 211lbs then I started dnp and test 300mg per week last Monday and I'm 204lbs this morning


 Well, the test E won't be helping I'd would have thought.


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

Tricky said:


> To be honest since starting dnp I'm only down 7lbs. I cut natty for 6 weeks going from 225lbs - 211lbs then I started dnp and test 300mg per week last Monday and I'm 204lbs this morning


 How much cardio? Think that plays a big part doesn't it


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Tom-Nbk said:


> How much cardio? Think that plays a big part doesn't it


 No cardio. Fractured talus bone, torn two ligaments and swelling in my ankle joint. I'm wearing an air boot and waiting to get plates inserted into my ankle to rebuild it. Have my last MRI next week and they are putting a camera in to see the extent of the damage close up as it's been hard for them to see with the MRI, x rays and CT scan


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

JohhnyC said:


> Well, the test E won't be helping I'd would have thought.


 What do you mean? It will help to burn fat at that dose along with faster recovery and help with strength.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Tricky said:


> What do you mean? It will help to burn fat at that dose along with faster recovery and help with strength.


 Indeed, so many people say and what the theory says, but I have never had that experience myself. I think it's maybe due to water retention. I always gain weight on test even when my calories are low.

But I might be the odd case. I never see anabolic themselves helping in losing fat only a calorie deficit. I.e I don't really see this synergy effect others experience.


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

Tricky said:


> No cardio. Fractured talus bone, torn two ligaments and swelling in my ankle joint. I'm wearing an air boot and waiting to get plates inserted into my ankle to rebuild it. Have my last MRI next week and they are putting a camera in to see the extent of the damage close up as it's been hard for them to see with the MRI, x rays and CT scan


 Any training at all? Seems a slightly wrong time to use an extremely strong fat burner doesn't it


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

JohhnyC said:


> Indeed, so many people say and what the theory says, but I have never had that experience myself. I think it's maybe due to water retention. I always gain weight on test even when my calories are low.
> 
> But I might be the odd case. I never see anabolic themselves helping in losing fat only a calorie deficit. I.e I don't really see this synergy effect others experience.


 I can definitely say I gained a fair bit of weight from low dose test in a deficit. Always get a fat head me. Even while taking abit of aromasin.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Tom-Nbk said:


> Any training at all? Seems a slightly wrong time to use an extremely strong fat burner doesn't it


 Not at all if anything it's the perfect time as I cannot create a bigger deficit by adding cardio so the DNP is doing that for me. I'm on 2200kcals and lost 21lbs in 7 weeks only been on dnp just under 2 weeks and I've put a few lbs of muscle on over the duration

Im training push, pull, rest, push, rest, pull ect. Only things I can't do are heavy shrugs, deads, squats and standing ohp.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Tricky said:


> Not at all if anything it's the perfect time as I cannot create a bigger deficit by adding cardio so the DNP is doing that for me. I'm on 2200kcals and lost 21lbs in 7 weeks only been on dnp just under 2 weeks and I've put a few lbs of muscle on over the duration
> 
> Im training push, pull, rest, push, rest, pull ect. Only things I can't do are heavy shrugs, deads, squats and standing ohp.


 i have personally found that as soon as you introduce AAS the scale can go out of the window somewhat. we have to realise that the TEST will preserve any muscle loss. Your loss natty woudl have been water, fat and also muscle mass whether you like it or not. Also from my understanding this is one of thefirsttime on AAS for you ? ( correct me if I am wrong) therefore there is every chance you are potentially building some muscle, deficit or not. You will certainly retain more water

i have found that quite often the scale doesnt move yet I am definitely losing fat as my measurements confirm this.

I am interested how youget on I have some DNP on hold if this cut I am on slows to throw in but I have always avoided it.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Mayzini said:


> i have personally found that as soon as you introduce AAS the scale can go out of the window somewhat. we have to realise that the TEST will preserve any muscle loss. Your loss natty woudl have been water, fat and also muscle mass whether you like it or not. Also from my understanding this is one of thefirsttime on AAS for you ? ( correct me if I am wrong) therefore there is every chance you are potentially building some muscle, deficit or not. You will certainly retain more water
> 
> i have found that quite often the scale doesnt move yet I am definitely losing fat as my measurements confirm this.
> 
> I am interested how youget on I have some DNP on hold if this cut I am on slows to throw in but I have always avoided it.


 Yes I'm 2 weeks in on my first time with test so I agree I should be paying attention to measurements and the mirror now and not the scales. I'm ensuring to eat 180g plus of protein a day and keep kcals around 2200 mark for a 6ft 204lbs approx 18% Bf. I'm using adex 0.5mg twice a week.

The last few days on DNP it seems to have lost its effect As im hardly sweating and workouts are much easier than the first 5 days however when I upped the dose to 500mg that night was hell and I won't be doing it again. I'm going for 4 weeks on 250mg dnp along with t3 at 50mcg and test at 300mg.

once I come off the dnp I'll keep running the T3 and start straight away on clen at 80mcg for another 4 weeks along with the t3. This should take me to about mid August and my holiday is 4th sept. I'm not sure if I should stop T3 a few weeks before holiday to let me thyroid recover or if I should bring it with me and run over the holidays then come off t3 when I'm home?

I will be staying on 300mg test for the next few months at least as I want to grow on this dose after the cut


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Tricky said:


> Yes I'm 2 weeks in on my first time with test so I agree I should be paying attention to measurements and the mirror now and not the scales. I'm ensuring to eat 180g plus of protein a day and keep kcals around 2200 mark for a 6ft 204lbs approx 18% Bf. I'm using adex 0.5mg twice a week.
> 
> The last few days on DNP it seems to have lost its effect As im hardly sweating and workouts are much easier than the first 5 days however when I upped the dose to 500mg that night was hell and I won't be doing it again. I'm going for 4 weeks on 250mg dnp along with t3 at 50mcg and test at 300mg.
> 
> ...


 wish you all the best, I have ended up about the same body fat percentage as you after my recent blast, I gain weight really easily both muscle and fat I am afraid. losing it not so much !! I am a tad bigger than you however at around 230lbs. I am doing a long and slow cut until October. I have hit the tren and test early. T3 50mg a day and introduced Clen this week currently at 20mg and tapering up, I suffer from the shakes badly on clen, plus with the tren in there I dont want to push my luck sides wise early on. I was saving DNP for towards the end of things if I wasnt quite where I wanted to be at say 4-6 weeks out.

wish you all the best mate, I am sure you can do it, even with the injury, which sounds painful and a bugger but respect to you for training through it.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Mayzini said:


> wish you all the best, I have ended up about the same body fat percentage as you after my recent blast, I gain weight really easily both muscle and fat I am afraid. losing it not so much !! I am a tad bigger than you however at around 230lbs. I am doing a long and slow cut until October. I have hit the tren and test early. T3 50mg a day and introduced Clen this week currently at 20mg and tapering up, I suffer from the shakes badly on clen, plus with the tren in there I dont want to push my luck sides wise early on. I was saving DNP for towards the end of things if I wasnt quite where I wanted to be at say 4-6 weeks out.
> 
> wish you all the best mate, I am sure you can do it, even with the injury, which sounds painful and a bugger but respect to you for training through it.


 See that initially was my trial of thought. I said to myself if I can get from 225lbs to 200lbs I'll introduce dnp as I know it would of been hard to get below 200lbs but everyone said dnp is better used when at a higher BF and save clen, eca, yohibmne ect for lower BF so I started DNP at 211lbs and I expect to be around 196-200lbs by the end of this run then it's a case of keep kcals tight and jumping on the clen and Eca to ensure I don't rebound but continue to lose weight then slowly get off t3 with again minimal rebound to but myself in a position to be able to maintain for a week or two then work back up to maintence then build.

Sounds relativey easy easy but I've never been below 15% bf and I was 18.4% last week so hopefully in a few weeks I'll be in uncharted waters which will spur me on to continue with this cut despite knowing I could be doing so much more if only I could do 500kcals worth of cardio a day


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

Tricky said:


> Not at all if anything it's the perfect time as I cannot create a bigger deficit by adding cardio so the DNP is doing that for me. I'm on 2200kcals and lost 21lbs in 7 weeks only been on dnp just under 2 weeks and I've put a few lbs of muscle on over the duration
> 
> *Im training push, pull, rest, push, rest, pull ect.* Only things I can't do are heavy shrugs, deads, squats and standing ohp.


 That's good enough mate. As long as you're still able to train and stimulate the muscle. You've lost a decent bit of weight as well.


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

I started at 245lbs 6ft 13-14% bodyfat on this dnp aim is to be below 10% if possible diet is clean and I'm under maintenance

Hot sweaty big mess at work today dnp is the bomb


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Tom-Nbk said:


> I started at 245lbs 6ft 13-14% bodyfat on this dnp aim is to be below 10% if possible diet is clean and I'm under maintenance


 Fair play mate that's good stats to start with!


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

Tricky said:


> Fair play mate that's good stats to start with!


 I've ran gear almost straight blast and cruise for four years never have I even attempted a cut it was about time I dropped my ego with weight at the door and lost a slab to see where I actually am. DNP was the one to help do that


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Tom-Nbk said:


> I've ran gear almost straight blast and cruise for four years never have I even attempted a cut it was about time I dropped my ego with weight at the door and lost a slab to see where I actually am. DNP was the one to help do that


 Nice one! I only started to take training serious in Jan of this year and started my first test cycle of 300mg per week 2 weeks ago. Plan is to get lean as I can then try add some size as a long term project


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

Fair play having the balls to try dnp so early lol


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Tom-Nbk said:


> I've ran gear almost straight blast and cruise for four years never have I even attempted a cut it was about time I dropped my ego with weight at the door and lost a slab to see where I actually am. DNP was the one to help do that


 mate I hear you although I must start a cut every year to blow it out soon as I have lost a bit and blast again! as I love the lifting heavy part !!! this year I have decided to give it a proper cut 18 weeks from 18% to get below 10%. Was saving the DNP for later in the cut but might dabble with it earlier ?


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

ps already a sweaty mess from the tren !! Lol


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Tom-Nbk said:


> Fair play having the balls to try dnp so early lol


 I ran dnp years back the old d hacks potent stuff but I wasn't into bodybuilding then I was a hill runner lol and needed to shift extra weight every now and then during my years in the army


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

I seem to have seemingly lost another three lbs overnight, no joke.

Madness. Both mornings I had woke up sweaty and semi hydrated so a good comparison. There are no other variables.

I should mention diet has been ultra clean with low carbs plenty of weight training and cardio.

5lbs lost in a matter of days


----------



## Dogbolt (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm down another 0.5kg overnight. I'm trying splitting the dose, half in the morning half after lunch which means I can operate at work with dripping everywhere. Good job I bought one of these at the start though!


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Tom-Nbk said:


> I seem to have seemingly lost another three lbs overnight, no joke.
> 
> Madness. Both mornings I had woke up sweaty and semi hydrated so a good comparison. There are no other variables.
> 
> ...


 I woke up this morn dehydrated breathing was hard! Walking up the stairs I was breathing heavy! Like I have just done an hour cardio. Feel fine now have downed a few pints of water.

I got up last night 8x for a wee. Annoying! But did drink loads yesterday.


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

What brand dnp you guys using? When you say Tm do you mean Taylor made or triumph?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

TM dnp still out of stock

Am I looking in the wrong place or what ?



Etoboss said:


> What brand dnp you guys using? When you say Tm do you mean Taylor made or triumph?


 Taylor Made


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> Am I looking in the wrong place or what?


 Costs pennies from China


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Oioi said:


> Costs pennies from China


 It's no about cost ....

I try TM and worked well

DNP from China.?? Don't want to die yet mate :thumb


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

It will come back in quick enough seems to only make a few batches a time probs cos it's messy as ***** LOL


----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

Tom-Nbk said:


> It will come back in quick enough seems to only make a few batches a time probs cos it's messy as ***** LOL





Frandeman said:


> TM dnp still out of stock
> 
> Am I looking in the wrong place or what ?
> 
> Taylor Made


 Think people bulk buy from taylormade. They run out pretty quick so makes sense.

I bought 2 packs as soon as they came back in stock.


----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

So I'm now at 76kg. Second day after ive finished my run of dnp. Cals at 2400 ed. Carbs creeping slowly back up this week in replace of fats.

It was my first proper weights session last night of chest tri's and abs. My chest felt so tight it was unreal. Almost painful after a few sets so dropped the weight and went for higher reps which seemed to sort it out.

Fingers crossed I don't screw this up!


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

I've added in Winstrol with my cruise test on DNP just as added protection against any muscle catabolism and to harden me up day by day as the dirty fat comes off


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

nickc300 said:


> So I'm now at 76kg. Second day after ive finished my run of dnp. Cals at 2400 ed. Carbs creeping slowly back up this week in replace of fats.
> 
> It was my first proper weights session last night of chest tri's and abs. My chest felt so tight it was unreal. Almost painful after a few sets so dropped the weight and went for higher reps which seemed to sort it out.
> 
> Fingers crossed I don't screw this up!


 What weight when you came off?


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

I'm flat as a pancake already had one person already say I look completely different LOL. Ignoring the flatness as I know all the right things are happening


----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

Tom-Nbk said:


> What weight when you came off?


 76kg mate. Weights stayed the same in the last 2 days


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

nickc300 said:


> 76kg mate. Weights stayed the same in the last 2 days


 Ideal give it few weeks like this then decide what you want to do. I'll probably use clen when im off up until the point of my holiday


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

I've been on dnp 2 weeks on Sunday and I can say for sure I've grew a tolerance for it as 250mg doesn't leave me sweating much past few days so I took 250mg 9am yesterday and 250mg 9pm last night sleep wasn't to bad at all sweat wise and I'm not sweating much today but I only plan to take 250mg tonight. Down another 1lb today.


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

Tricky said:


> I've been on dnp 2 weeks on Sunday and I can say for sure I've grew a tolerance for it as 250mg doesn't leave me sweating much past few days so I took 250mg 9am yesterday and 250mg 9pm last night sleep wasn't to bad at all sweat wise and I'm not sweating much today but I only plan to take 250mg tonight. Down another 1lb today.


 Yea I've noticed today on the third day it's slightly better. Won't be increasing past 250mg though at two weeks max


----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

Tom-Nbk said:


> Ideal give it few weeks like this then decide what you want to do. I'll probably use clen when im off up until the point of my holiday


 Can't use clen mate. I don't react well to stims at all. Running t5 is about as much as I'll tolerate.

Hopefully within the next week I'll start looking fuller and lifts will go up as well.

Just started on 500mg test e, 600mg npp ew and 50mg winstrol ed.


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

This time round I haven't gone flat. But only 12days in now. Strength is the same


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> It's no about cost ....
> 
> I try TM and worked well
> 
> DNP from China.?? Don't want to die yet mate :thumb


 Where do you think TM get it from? It costs about the price of a pair of trainers per kg...... Balls to over priced caps.


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

Another 1 and three quarter pound lost.

So since Wednesday morning when I started that's a loss of 6lbs and three quarters.

I honestly have no words and I'm very impressed struggling to explain to other people lol. Fat seems to be melting off my chest area and face the most.

Here's a pic of a few days progress...

At this rate I'll hit my weight loss goal in less than two weeks lol.

Training style is medium weights although I still pressed 140kg for reps last night lol so I'll throw a few big lifts in if I feel capable. Cardio is 30 mins to 45 mins 15% incline 4km speed. Gets me dripping


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Tom-Nbk said:


> I've added in Winstrol with my cruise test on DNP just as added protection against any muscle catabolism and to harden me up day by day as the dirty fat comes off


 Save your winny for the last part of your cut when you're off DNP, it won't do anything whilst your on DNP.


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

Sparkey said:


> Save your winny for the last part of your cut when you're off DNP, it won't do anything whilst your on DNP.


 Okay thanks!


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

2 weeks today I have been on. Just checked measurements have lost half inch off my arm. Measured around bicep/tricep. Half inch down oh f**k! Hope it's not muscle???

stomach is down by 1"

and down 16lbs since starting it.


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

Oioi said:


> Where do you think TM get it from? It costs about the price of a pair of trainers per kg...... Balls to over priced caps.


 Not from China


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

Etoboss said:


> 2 weeks today I have been on. Just checked measurements have lost half inch off my arm. Measured around bicep/tricep. Half inch down oh f**k! Hope it's not muscle???
> 
> stomach is down by 1"
> 
> and down 16lbs since starting it.


 Probs carrying more fat than you realised. Good drop though that's what I'm expecting


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Tom-Nbk said:


> Probs carrying more fat than you realised. Good drop though that's what I'm expecting


 Nar mate can't be fat from there my upper body is lean! Only got stomach/backfat. Must me water out my muscle that should re fill once I come off hopefully!


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Etoboss said:


> Nar mate can't be fat from there my upper body is lean! Only got stomach/backfat. Must me water out my muscle that should re fill once I come off hopefully!


 You can't really tell until it all settles down. My legs carry f**k all fat, as it it's hard to pinch the skin.

But on DNP they shrank too. Weird feeling but just water glycogen etc.

Hence leg presses during DNP were pathetic


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

JohhnyC said:


> You can't really tell until it all settles down. My legs carry f**k all fat, as it it's hard to pinch the skin.
> 
> But on DNP they shrank too. Weird feeling but just water glycogen etc.
> 
> Hence leg presses during DNP were pathetic


 Ha ha that's made my dad then. Just don't want to loose any muscle.


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

Etoboss said:


> Ha ha that's made my dad then. Just don't want to loose any muscle.


 You won't just keep protein in check and presume you're using gear along side? I feel like I've set myself back two years as I've shrunk but keep telling myself it's useless fat melting away which will make me look better anyway and I'm depleted which will return


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Tom-Nbk said:


> You won't just keep protein in check and presume you're using gear along side? I feel like I've set myself back two years as I've shrunk but keep telling myself it's useless fat melting away which will make me look better anyway and I'm depleted which will return


 Ye mate keep protein 1gram per 1lb of body weight. Ye hence why u got flat on dnp. Just been to my dads not seen him in 2 weeks. He was like wtf where have you gone! Look tiny lol


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Etoboss said:


> Ha ha that's made my dad then. Just don't want to loose any muscle.


 seriously a week, 10 days and you will reach full strength again, except look a lot more ripped!


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

JohhnyC said:


> seriously a week, 10 days and you will reach full strength again, except look a lot more ripped!


 Hopefully! Just wearing baggy tops now so people don't put me down ha. But my face is what's really bad proper drawn in face everyone is saying.

Cheat day today though cheese bites pizza Gona sweat out tonight


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

Etoboss said:


> Hopefully! Just wearing baggy tops now so people don't put me down ha. But my face is what's really bad proper drawn in face everyone is saying.
> 
> Cheat day today though cheese bites pizza Gona sweat out tonight


 I can't wait until my face draws in actually loving being a bit smaller LOL


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Tom-Nbk said:


> I can't wait until my face draws in actually loving being a bit smaller LOL


 Ha ha. Mate people saying I look poorly. Just doesn't suit me. My mum said my eyes look like there popping out kicking off saying eat some fu**ing food! Ha


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

Etoboss said:


> Hopefully! Just wearing baggy tops now so people don't put me down ha. But my face is what's really bad proper drawn in face everyone is saying.
> 
> Cheat day today though cheese bites pizza Gona sweat out tonight


 Lmfao I'm sweating my bollocks off thinking about that carb load on dnp


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Had to be done mate low carbs 2 weeks straight was a killer! Shame today the only day I carb up it's 21 degrees outside  why me


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

Etoboss said:


> Had to be done mate low carbs 2 weeks straight was a killer! Shame today the only day I carb up it's 21 degrees outside  why me


 I bet I'm a week in low carbs almost and I'm going insane respect to people who prep for 10 weeks or so low carb


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

i was getting this all the time, people asking me if I was sick.

I ran 3 weeks and half of that at 500mg. I was proper f#cked by the end of it. Well worth it though, but I wanna stress watch those two weeks after, it can all go to sh#t before you know it.

I am watching cals but even a few days on moderate cals and my body seem to crave putting on weight. I seem to add weight quickly after DNP, it seems to want to return to "normal". I added a bit of weight this week so did 3 hours of LISS yesterday (bike ride) and weight training in the evening to undue the damage, I was that paranoid .

Woke up lean today haha


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

JohhnyC said:


> i was getting this all the time, people asking me if I was sick.
> 
> I ran 32 weeks and half of that at 500mg. I was proper f#cked by the end of it. Well worth it though, but I wanna stress watch those two weeks after, it can all go to sh#t before you know it.
> 
> ...


 32 weeks? LOL

2 weeks for me job done


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

Last time I ran dnp I got all the sides (heat being the main one obviously) but barely any weightloss. Previous times I'd used it I averaged a lb a day weight loss.

I always have the same diet using dnp (I have "dnp safe" foods I stick to - high protein, low carb stuff like cottage cheese and omelettes etc) and do similar cardio. So I'm not sure what gives this most recent time. This was using TM stuff - I know it's not bunk because of other's positive experiences with TM DNP (plus I know what dnp smells and above all feels like).


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

PSevens2017 said:


> Not from China


 Behave ya sen..... Whay makes you think it's not from China?


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Tom-Nbk said:


> 32 weeks? LOL
> 
> 2 weeks for me job done


 Lol meant to write 3 weeks.

(Edited post above)


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

JohhnyC said:


> i was getting this all the time, people asking me if I was sick.
> 
> I ran 32 weeks and half of that at 500mg. I was proper f#cked by the end of it. Well worth it though, but I wanna stress watch those two weeks after, it can all go to sh#t before you know it.
> 
> ...


 F me

32 weeks straight on dnp ???? T3 for 32 weeks? Did you come off t3 same time as dnp


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

No weight loss from yesterday to today bang on the same


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Tricky said:


> F me
> 
> 32 weeks straight on dnp ???? T3 for 32 weeks? Did you come off t3 same time as dnp


 He said above it was 3 weeks not 32 lol, typo!!


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

superdrol said:


> He said above it was 3 weeks not 32 lol, typo!!


 He posted it within 3-5 seconds of my post going up and I couldn't be f**ked lying in bed to re type or edit, I had my post wrote before his was posted!

I do remeber there was a cat on here who ran 6 months DNP on and off so it's not unheard off. Some people on here wouldn't surprise me what they run to make up for laziness and poor diet not saying Jonny is one but I've skimmed there several journals and lads pumping 3g plus of gear and look like they just about lift


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

So last night for me must of hit 4k kcals easy! Pizza, icecream, chocolate, biscuits, donuts, cheesy chips, garlic bread. 5 disaranno and cokes. Just lost control after my pizza  only took 1.5tabs of dnp yesterday so a little less than normal but heat wise didn't change that much!!

4lbs up today. Must be water and should be back off by tomz hopefully lol


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

Are you guys gonna run clen/t3 after you come off your dnp and/or maintain/increase cardio? I suppose if you're off the dnp you'll hit the weights with gusto


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

Etoboss said:


> So last night for me must of hit 4k kcals easy! Pizza, icecream, chocolate, biscuits, donuts, cheesy chips, garlic bread. 5 disaranno and cokes. Just lost control after my pizza  only took 1.5tabs of dnp yesterday so a little less than normal but heat wise didn't change that much!!
> 
> 4lbs up today. Must be water and should be back off by tomz hopefully lol


 Fair play but I won't be cheating like that on it lol trying to be careful as possible. Burning up to f**k at work today how the hell do people take more than 250mg.

I'll run clen at 40-80mcg after I come off


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Ye same Gona run triump clen and stay on t3 for 3 weeks once stopped dnp Then straight on the hgh for 4months. Then hopefully depending on what my endo says on next appointment jump on some test


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

You guys tried enhanced athlete dnp pellets?

there selling them thru a separate website and label them as fertiliser to get past the law,

no where eles sells them


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

Badly badly needed a refeed f**k me I'm sure my stomachs shrank, chicken wings double burger and cheesecake and I struggled lol. Before no issue.

If I wake up tomorrow lighter I'm gonna rejoice lol

Now the heat sets in lol


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

jayDP said:


> You guys tried enhanced athlete dnp pellets?
> 
> there selling them thru a separate website and label them as fertiliser to get past the law,
> 
> no where eles sells them


 Loads of places sell them mate and triumph will be launching soon


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Tom-Nbk said:


> Badly badly needed a refeed f**k me I'm sure my stomachs shrank, chicken wings double burger and cheesecake and I struggled lol. Before no issue.
> 
> If I wake up tomorrow lighter I'm gonna rejoice lol
> 
> Now the heat sets in lol


 Think you'll still put one 1.1-5lbs which will be gone the day after. I done a dominios and Ben and jerrys and enjoyed the sweats after work up sat 2.6lbs up on Friday but back to where I was on Friday this morning on the scales! Just took 500mg at 9pm and my toes and behind the knees are soaking lol! Should lose a lb overnight easy


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

Tricky said:


> Think you'll still put one 1.1-5lbs which will be gone the day after. I done a dominios and Ben and jerrys and enjoyed the sweats after work up sat 2.6lbs up on Friday but back to where I was on Friday this morning on the scales! Just took 500mg at 9pm and my toes and behind the knees are soaking lol! Should lose a lb overnight easy


 I swear if I still lose weight I'll be buzzing lmfao


----------



## mjl1990 (Feb 1, 2016)

Tricky said:


> Loads of places sell them mate and triumph will be launching soon


 Didn't know this. Think its time for me to try the stuff now!


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

Dropped 7lbs since Tuesday night. Excited to see how the next week pans out. Finishing a week on wednesday.


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

Tired as hell this morning last night was annoying after my refeed I just couldn't cool down even had my air con blasting on me.

Anyway I'm down another 1.5lb even after refeed.


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Tom-Nbk said:


> Tired as hell this morning last night was annoying after my refeed I just couldn't cool down even had my air con blasting on me.
> 
> Anyway I'm down another 1.5lb even after refeed.


 Stuffy sod!

i gained 4lbs after my cheat. Next day 2lb down so still have another 2lb to drop hopefully by tomz morn


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

My target weight is 97-98kg which I should hit well on course


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

@Sparkey when I come off dnp and have been off for a couple weeks atleast, do you think it would be beneficial to use dnp just on weekends? The days I find it hard to control myself lol. So 2on days. 5off and repeat. ?


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Etoboss said:


> @Sparkey when I come off dnp and have been off for a couple weeks atleast, do you think it would be beneficial to use dnp just on weekends? The days I find it hard to control myself lol. So 2on days. 5off and repeat. ?


 No, just keep a close eye on calories.


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Sparkey said:


> No, just keep a close eye on calories.


 Just find it hard to control myself on weekend when the gf constantly wanting to go for meals lol. Will pop 2 sibutramine tabs that should help


----------



## Imdone88 (Jan 2, 2017)

I dont see the point in DNP. Seems likr your weight goes back on fairly quickly.

Im glad i started this thread. Decided not to use it in the end. Seemed pointless to use for a holiday

Drop all thay weight and gain it back in the space of a dew days eating and drinking.


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

Imdone88 said:


> I dont see the point in DNP. Seems likr your weight goes back on fairly quickly.
> 
> Im glad i started this thread. Decided not to use it in the end. Seemed pointless to use for a holiday
> 
> Drop all thay weight and gain it back in the space of a dew days eating and drinking.


 I'm glad you started it loads of useful info.

Also if you're sensible you will actually drop more weight then up slightly as glycogen fills out but have just lost loads of fat you literally cannot not look better after a dnp run if you do it all by the book which you should do anyway considering this drug has killed people


----------



## Imdone88 (Jan 2, 2017)

Tom-Nbk said:


> I'm glad you started it loads of useful info.
> 
> Also if you're sensible you will actually drop more weight then up slightly as glycogen fills out but have just lost loads of fat you literally cannot not look better after a dnp run if you do it all by the book which you should do anyway considering this drug has killed people


 Im tempted, but it just seems like a huge risk, all be it im sure you can do it safely. I just wouldnt want to risk it for it all to go back on.

I work with the public alot, and i couldnt face to feel completely f**ked every day, tired, sweaty etc. It wouldnt go down well.

@DLTBB have you ever ran dnp mate? Youre in great shape but never see you mention it.


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

Imdone88 said:


> Im tempted, but it just seems like a huge risk, all be it im sure you can do it safely. I just wouldnt want to risk it for it all to go back on.
> 
> I work with the public alot, and i couldnt face to feel completely f**ked every day, tired, sweaty etc. It wouldnt go down well.
> 
> @DLTBB have you ever ran dnp mate? Youre in great shape but never see you mention it.


 I work with the public also and can be difficult yes.

You won't bang it all back on unless you go out every weekend and eat kebab afterwards lol. If you do that then is bodybuilding really for you I ask people that bang all the weight on.

I expect to lose 14-18lbs on this cycle, if I bang it all back on I don't deserve to bother with bodybuilding


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Imdone88 said:


> Im tempted, but it just seems like a huge risk, all be it im sure you can do it safely. I just wouldnt want to risk it for it all to go back on.
> 
> I work with the public alot, and i couldnt face to feel completely f**ked every day, tired, sweaty etc. It wouldnt go down well.
> 
> @DLTBB have you ever ran dnp mate? Youre in great shape but never see you mention it.


 Nope, I've never been interested in it mate. I don't fancy feeling unbearably hot and having trouble sleeping. Plus I never tend to gain enough fat to warrant a really long, aggressive cut. When I do cut I can drop weight quite quickly with diet and cardio alone, I lost 8.6lbs in 9 days on my most recent keto run and felt mint throughout.


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> Nope, I've never been interested in it mate. I don't fancy feeling unbearably hot and having trouble sleeping. Plus I never tend to gain enough fat to warrant a really long, aggressive cut. When I do cut I can drop weight quite quickly with diet and cardio alone, I lost 8.6lbs in 9 days on my most recent keto run and felt mint throughout.


 Fair !


----------



## themav (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi guys,

I'm in on this journey aswell - been doing 400 mgs since Thursday am.

I am heating up at work with my desk fan about 30 cm away from my face!

I started my run after doing Keto for 3 weeks so my depleted glycogen stores should mean the DNP can get working on fat burn quicker....


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

themav said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm in on this journey aswell - been doing 400 mgs since Thursday am.
> 
> ...


 400mg f**k that lol. X2 with the desk fan horrendous heat during work but rather that than at night.


----------



## BeingReborn (Aug 27, 2015)

How does it stop your body from breaking down protein into glucose once glycogen stores are depleted?


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

BeingReborn said:


> How does it stop your body from breaking down protein into glucose once glycogen stores are depleted?


 Doesn't stop it, it just continually depletes it very fast . Like trying to fill a polystyrene cup with a hole in the bottom


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Etoboss said:


> @Sparkey when I come off dnp and have been off for a couple weeks atleast, do you think it would be beneficial to use dnp just on weekends? The days I find it hard to control myself lol. So 2on days. 5off and repeat. ?


 No just get some will power


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Imdone88 said:


> I dont see the point in DNP. Seems likr your weight goes back on fairly quickly.
> 
> Im glad i started this thread. Decided not to use it in the end. Seemed pointless to use for a holiday
> 
> Drop all thay weight and gain it back in the space of a dew days eating and drinking.


 The weight goes back on quickly for morons with no will power who eat in a supruls. You need to slowly reintroduce kcals find out your new maintence and go from there


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

Caved in and had two rice crispy squares the carb cravings getting pretty bad now... A week and a bit to go. I'm on low carbs but trying hardest to not go over 150g


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Tom-Nbk said:


> Caved in and had two rice crispy squares the carb cravings getting pretty bad now... A week and a bit to go. I'm on low carbs but trying hardest to not go over 150g


 Why don't you want to go over? Prefer To get kcals from fat and protein?


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

Tricky said:


> Why don't you want to go over? Prefer To get kcals from fat and protein?


 Yea


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

Tricky said:


> Why don't you want to go over? Prefer To get kcals from fat and protein?


 Plus the heat after carbs is really really starting to get to me. I've still not cooled down from my oats mid morning


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Tom-Nbk said:


> Plus the heat after carbs is really really starting to get to me. I've still not cooled down from my oats mid morning


 lol I must not suffer too badly after them! Even after my dominios and Ben and jerrys on Friday night I wasn't that bad!

I really stuggle on low on low carbs for hunger and energy. I just prefer some spuds and oats to high fats and or protein.

Ive been on dnp 3 weeks today and thinking of another 3-5 days and that's me.


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

Tricky said:


> lol I must not suffer too badly after them! Even after my dominios and Ben and jerrys on Friday night I wasn't that bad!
> 
> I really stuggle on low on low carbs for hunger and energy. I just prefer some spuds and oats to high fats and or protein.
> 
> Ive been on dnp 3 weeks today and thinking of another 3-5 days and that's me.


 Me too but snacking on nuts in between meals really does help. I think I'll increase carbs before gym though to help energy levels

I seem to be quite reactive to carbs and dnp. Last night after a big refeed I could not cool down even with my air con blasting my head next to the bed


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Tom-Nbk said:


> Me too but snacking on nuts in between meals really does help. I think I'll increase carbs before gym though to help energy levels
> 
> I seem to be quite reactive to carbs and dnp. Last night after a big refeed I could not cool down even with my air con blasting my head next to the bed


 Fair enough. Nuts have to many kcals for me to snack on I'm trying to stick to 2000kcals a day with a min of 160g protein but I'm nearly always hitting 200g protein


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

Tricky said:


> Fair enough. Nuts have to many kcals for me to snack on I'm trying to stick to 2000kcals a day with a min of 160g protein but I'm nearly always hitting 200g protein


 Rember my tdee is about 3k lol


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Tom-Nbk said:


> Rember my tdee is about 3k lol


 Lol mine is 2600 and I've been losing well on 2200 it's only today I'm starting at 2000 from now on out as I cannot do any cardio and I've my goal of another 12.6lbs to go


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

Tricky said:


> Lol mine is 2600 and I've been losing well on 2200 it's only today I'm starting at 2000 from now on out as I cannot do any cardio and I've my goal of another 12.6lbs to go


 Tbh mate Im hitting around 2.5k max and doing 45 minutes cardio it's shedding off but I do worry about losing muscle however I did smash out a 150kg bench and the 50kg dumbbells as usual last night


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Tom-Nbk said:


> Tbh mate Im hitting around 2.5k max and doing 45 minutes cardio it's shedding off but I do worry about losing muscle however I did smash out a 150kg bench and the 50kg dumbbells as usual last night


 I've went from pressing the 50kg db to 40kg now for chest and 42.5kg shoulder down to 30kg now but that's after being in a deficit for 8 weeks losing 22.4lbs and 3 weeks of that on DNP so it's to be expected imo


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

Tricky said:


> I've went from pressing the 50kg db to 40kg now for chest and 42.5kg shoulder down to 30kg now but that's after being in a deficit for 8 weeks losing 22.4lbs and 3 weeks of that on DNP so it's to be expected imo


 Clen and just below maintenance for me after this with another cheat meal refeed thrown in a week. Being a bit hardcore on dnp to get the most out of it but I need to remind myself I'm not doing a contest prep sometimes!


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Tom-Nbk said:


> Clen and just below maintenance for me after this with another cheat meal refeed thrown in a week. Being a bit hardcore on dnp to get the most out of it but I need to remind myself I'm not doing a contest prep sometimes!


 Same, I started 40mcg clen today just to get going while I come off dnp by Friday then continue of clen, t3 and test


----------



## Dogbolt (Jun 23, 2009)

Anyone worried about looking a mess at work, I have a customer facing job and splitting the dose half at breakfast half at lunch means no sweating in the day. Still sweat like a pig at night though!


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Dogbolt said:


> Anyone worried about looking a mess at work, I have a customer facing job and splitting the dose half at breakfast half at lunch means no sweating in the day. Still sweat like a pig at night though!


 I'm a retail manager and serve on tills at times when busy or when I feel like just jumping on for a break. I wear a shirt and don't worry at all. I just knock the air con in the shop on lol and I take my dose at 9pm every night so most sweating is done throughout the night when I can lie with my fan on.


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

Tricky said:


> I'm a retail manager and serve on tills at times when busy or when I feel like just jumping on for a break. I wear a shirt and don't worry at all. I just knock the air con in the shop on lol and I take my dose at 9pm every night so most sweating is done throughout the night when I can lie with my fan on.


 Snap I'm also general manager


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

Not that I would but I'm interested if anyone has ever drank while using dnp? Never come close to it, given alcohol pretty much being liquid calories/carbs and the dehydrating effect of alcohol, but I'm sure some have.

Closest I've come to it is ceasing dnp use 72 hours prior to going on holiday (and thus drinking). Zero noticeable effect.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

MrLulz said:


> Not that I would but I'm interested if anyone has ever drank while using dnp? Never come close to it, given alcohol pretty much being liquid calories/carbs and the dehydrating effect of alcohol, but I'm sure some have.
> 
> Closest I've come to it is ceasing dnp use 72 hours prior to going on holiday (and thus drinking). Zero noticeable effect.


 Yes I've drank on it and it was a sorry mistake my Tommy Hilfiger polo was literally soaked through I had to go home early!


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

Tricky said:


> Yes I've drank on it and it was a sorry mistake my Tommy Hilfiger polo was literally soaked through I had to go home early!


 Cheers for info - figured as much!


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

MrLulz said:


> Cheers for info - figured as much!


 That was a few pints of beer! Literally just sweat instant and for hours


----------



## Dogbolt (Jun 23, 2009)

I drank at the weekend. No adverse effects for me, but I was not dressed up smart, just out in the garden having a few beers in the sun. Hangover is worse though, major dehydration even though I drank loads of water in the night.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Tom-Nbk said:


> Snap I'm also general manager


 My regret today isn't the dnp! It's dropping 80mcg clen and now I'm shaking like made tying to sort out the end of quarter paperwork and my handing writing is like Jonny age 5 today


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

I had 5 double disaranno's on weekend with my pizza and icecream and other crap. Was hot but not that bad considering I went from like 110g carbs to 500+

disaranno is full of carbs

edit it just worked it out and 325g carbs from just the disaranno's wtf so must of been like 800g carb plus that day


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Etoboss said:


> I had 5 double disaranno's on weekend with my pizza and icecream and other crap. Was hot but not that bad considering I went from like 110g carbs to 500+
> 
> disaranno is full of carbs
> 
> edit it just worked it out and 325g carbs from just the disaranno's wtf so must of been like 800g carb plus that day


 You had all that and your cutting on dnp?


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

How are your gf's / wife's acting while u on dnp?

Getting my ears burnt here coz I am so clammy 24/7 and she can't/won't touch me like this, = no sex


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Tricky said:


> You had all that and your cutting on dnp?


 Yep. And felt perfectly fine, was my cheat day did go abit extreme but was needed! Being on dnp for 2 weeks straight at 1600kcals. Carb cravings was just to much. It 100% motivated me to keep going another 2 weeks now. If I didn't cheat I prob be off it now. Plus before starting dnp I was on a strict diet 6 weeks straight then jumped on dnp


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Etoboss said:


> Yep. And felt perfectly fine, was my cheat day did go abit extreme but was needed! Being on dnp for 2 weeks straight at 1600kcals. Carb cravings was just to much. It 100% motivated me to keep going another 2 weeks now. If I didn't cheat I prob be off it now.


 Fair enough! I'm 3 weeks deep in dnp and get no cab cravings at all I eat 200g carbs a day. I'm finishing up on Friday and moving to clen and t3 only


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Tricky said:


> Fair enough! I'm 3 weeks deep in dnp and get no cab cravings at all I eat 200g carbs a day. I'm finishing up on Friday and moving to clen and t3 only


 I decided to go the low carb route but really is hard not to cheat. I may try upping carbs see if cravings go down.

Same what I am doing when come off dnp mate t3/clen for 2 weeks after dnp then dropping t3 staying on clen another 2 week to help stop any rebound from the t3! then adding in hgh. Hopefully by then will be where I want to be.

I prefer to run clen 3-4 weeks straight at 40-60mcg daily. So just slight shakes and doesn't affect my sleep much using this dose


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Etoboss said:


> I decided to go the low carb route but really is hard not to cheat. I may try upping carbs see if cravings go down.
> 
> Same what I am doing when come off dnp mate t3/clen for 2 weeks after dnp then dropping t3 staying but on clen to help any rebound from the t3! then adding in hgh. Hopefully by then will be where I want to be.
> 
> I prefer to run clen 3-4 weeks straight at 40-60mcg daily. So just slight shakes and doesn't affect my sleep much using this dose


 I'm taking 500mg dnp Thursday and 500 Friday then coming off. Staying on t3 at 50mcg for another 8 weeks of this cut. Clen I started yesterday at 40mcg, took 80mcg today and I'll run this dose for a few weeks then a week or two break then back on clen for the last 6 weeks of so which carries me over to when I'm off t3 to prevent rebound. I'll also do 5 days dnp once I finish t3 then reverse diet on just test alone in September. Hopefully my whole journey will see me lose 35-40lbs. On 2000kcals also


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Tricky said:


> I'm taking 500mg dnp Thursday and 500 Friday then coming off. Staying on t3 at 50mcg for another 8 weeks of this cut. Clen I started yesterday at 40mcg, took 80mcg today and I'll run this dose for a few weeks then a week or two break then back on clen for the last 6 weeks of so which carries me over to when I'm off t3 to prevent rebound. I'll also do 5 days dnp once I finish t3 then reverse diet on just test alone in September. Hopefully my whole journey will see me lose 35-40lbs. On 2000kcals also


 Sounds good! I may! Have a week break from clen once done 4 weeks straight and do another 4weeks that's if bf stops going down.

With me being on 1600kcal now when I off dnp I going back to 1900kcals still 200 under maintenance. Do you think it be safe to jump straight from 1600-1900? Carbs will be going from 110g to 180g.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Etoboss said:


> Sounds good! I may! Have a week break from clen once done 4 weeks straight and do another 4weeks that's if bf stops going down.
> 
> With me being on 1600kcal now when I off dnp I going back to 1900kcals still 200 under maintenance. Do you think it be safe to jump straight from 1600-1900? Carbs will be going from 110g to 180g.


 I read a link elchapo gave me about reverse dieting where I'll add 150 kcals each week and carbs won't go above 2.5g per lb of body weight! I'll keep increasing by 150 each week to find out my new maintence and build. But the main thing for me is to take it easy and use clen for 4 weeks post t3 so my throyid gets back up online and to prevent any rebound! So I say be careful for 4-6 weeks post dnp and t3 and use clen and Eca in this time with cardio still while increasing kcals slowly


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

Etoboss said:


> I had 5 double disaranno's on weekend with my pizza and icecream and other crap. Was hot but not that bad considering I went from like 110g carbs to 500+
> 
> disaranno is full of carbs
> 
> edit it just worked it out and 325g carbs from just the disaranno's wtf so must of been like 800g carb plus that day


 Not only that but the disaronno would have dehydrates the f**k out of you no alcohol on dnp!


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

Etoboss said:


> I decided to go the low carb route but really is hard not to cheat. I may try upping carbs see if cravings go down.
> 
> Same what I am doing when come off dnp mate t3/clen for 2 weeks after dnp then dropping t3 staying on clen another 2 week to help stop any rebound from the t3! then adding in hgh. Hopefully by then will be where I want to be.
> 
> I prefer to run clen 3-4 weeks straight at 40-60mcg daily. So just slight shakes and doesn't affect my sleep much using this dose


 Low carb is great I like it purely to keep the heat down on dnp but just have one blowout a week trust me you'll feel better for it


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

Another lb down today. That's 8lbs loss in a week. Mind blowing.

Another 9lb would take me to my target weight which if I bust my nutts the next week I may be able to do.


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

Heat not so bad today signs of settling down perhaps have had the air con set to 18c all day though LOL

Tricky you're at the end of your dnp cycle how much did you lose?

A week today I'm dropping it


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Anyone feel there holding water?


----------



## irish86 (Oct 16, 2014)

Etoboss said:


> Anyone feel there holding water?


 DNP makes you or some people hold water... if you research DNP at all this is the one of the main side effects


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Tom-Nbk said:


> Heat not so bad today signs of settling down perhaps have had the air con set to 18c all day though LOL
> 
> Tricky you're at the end of your dnp cycle how much did you lose?
> 
> A week today I'm dropping it


 I'm losing between 0.8-1.6lbs per day this past week. I started cutting natty went from 225lbs to 211.6lbs in 6 weeks then jumped on 300mg test, 50mcg t3 and 250mg dnp 2.5 weeks ago and I'm 199.6lbs this morning. I'm going to take 500mg tonight and tomorrow night and that's me done with dnp this time round I expect to finish up below 195lbs hopefully closer to 190lbs a week post dnp when water weight comes off so a total loss of around 16/18lbs in 2.5 weeks


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Tom-Nbk said:


> Heat not so bad today signs of settling down perhaps have had the air con set to 18c all day though LOL
> 
> Tricky you're at the end of your dnp cycle how much did you lose?
> 
> A week today I'm dropping it


 I honestly believe after day 5 the sides subside and it's much easier to run at 250mg


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Enda said:


> DNP makes you or some people hold water... if you research DNP at all this is the one of the main side effects


 Lol like I don't no. I am asking if anyone who using it now on here is holding water. As not everyone dose. More so the people who don't use t3 with it tend to hold water. I myself don't hold water I think!

Noticed people who use dnp and don't move on scales are the people who are actually holding water.


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Tricky said:


> I honestly believe after day 5 the sides subside and it's much easier to run at 250mg


 100% this! at 1st I was thinking wonder if some tabs Stronger than others as heat had gone after a week on hence bumped dose up. But it's just the body adjusting to it


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Etoboss said:


> Lol like I don't no. I am asking if anyone who using it now on here is holding water. As not everyone dose. More so the people who don't use t3 with it


 I don't feel like I'm holding water but only way I'll know is by my weight next Wednesday as that's 5 days from my last dose so I'll see if I drop water weight


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Tricky said:


> I don't feel like I'm holding water but only way I'll know is by my weight next Wednesday as that's 5 days from my last dose so I'll see if I drop water weight


 Cool be interesting to see mate as Nearly everyone I have seen on forums using dnp with t3 never held water.

There is guys using dnp with no t3 they held water didn't move on scales either


----------



## irish86 (Oct 16, 2014)

I ran 500mcg DNP with 50mcg T3 and 48mcg EC and kept dry for the 20 days... but it wasnt till I came of the EC that I rebounded with water weight for a few days.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Enda said:


> I ran 500mcg DNP with 50mcg T3 and 48mcg EC and kept dry for the 20 days... but it wasnt till I came of the EC that I rebounded with water weight for a few days.


 What is EC? How much weight did you lose on that dose for 20days?


----------



## irish86 (Oct 16, 2014)

Tricky said:


> What is EC? How much weight did you lose on that dose for 20days?


 ephedrine + caffine and 20lbs in 20 days after the rebound 10ish days after coming off all. Stated 215lbs, at 194lbs today about a month after. still strict diet/cardio/training. But you can keep the weight off if you dont go stupid after coming off


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Etoboss said:


> Cool be interesting to see mate as Nearly everyone I have seen on forums using dnp with t3 never held water.
> 
> There is guys using dnp with no t3 they held water didn't move on scales either


 Didn't even think you could hold water with DNP, I was taking electrolytes to hold water.



Enda said:


> ephedrine + caffine and 20lbs in 20 days after the rebound 10ish days after coming off all. Stated 215lbs, at 194lbs today about a month after. still strict diet/cardio/training. But you can keep the weight off if you dont go stupid after coming off


 when you do DNP and you come off , you have this sort of panic mode as the scale weight can start moving erratically about and generally upward. However its easy to confuse weight from glycogen returning and fat returning

Judge by the mirror ab definition, waist size and belt size on your jeans

5 / 6 weeks off DNP now and I am only 1" inch max up in waist size. Still happy


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Tom-Nbk said:


> Not only that but the disaronno would have dehydrates the f**k out of you no* alcohol on dnp! *


 While I think its a solid rule to adhere too and given DNP is only a short run, perfectly manageable .

However, I think you can drink some things in DNP like a whiskey or two at the weekend. Contains zero carbs and bugger all cals.

Beer totally different


----------



## irish86 (Oct 16, 2014)

JohhnyC said:


> While I think its a solid rule to adhere too and given DNP is only a short run, perfectly manageable .
> 
> However, I think you can drink some things in DNP like a whiskey or two at the weekend. Contains zero carbs and bugger all cals.
> 
> Beer totally different


 I think its more the case alcohol dehydrates you the next day + DNP dehydrating you even more = bad news.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Enda said:


> I think its more the case alcohol dehydrates you the next day + DNP dehydrating you even more = bad news.


 true, going out on this piss is a big no no, but I think a whiskey or two will make little difference in all fairness. If you are taking electrolytes + Vit C+ a heap of water + lucozade Zero you are pretty much covered

That is of course alcohol is not going to help but how much negative effect minor alcohol is debatable


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

JohhnyC said:


> Didn't even think you could hold water with DNP, I was taking electrolytes to hold water.
> 
> when you do DNP and you come off , you have this sort of panic mode as the scale weight can start moving erratically about and generally upward. However its easy to confuse weight from glycogen returning and fat returning
> 
> ...


 Ye mate google dnp water weight s**t tons of info all over forums. But me and friends never gained water


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Etoboss said:


> Ye mate google dnp water weight s**t tons of info all over forums. But me and friends never gained water


 Either way, I guess it's not an issue to be concerned about. Water weight will come off when you stop and in fact, it's a nice little extra surprise when it does! Looking even leaner!


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

JohhnyC said:


> Either way, I guess it's not an issue to be concerned about. Water weight will come off when you stop and in fact, it's a nice little extra surprise when it does! Looking even leaner!


 True that! I prob not holding any water at all being in 10g vit c per day lol


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

Well today absokoutely sucked. Woke up lighter again brill! Total loss so far of 10lbs

Today was one of my house moves day and to say it was utter hell is an understatment. Just carrying anything remotely heavy to the car resulted in a massive break out and outpour of sweat and severe lack of breath I had to have three cold showers and two change of clothes

Now I did bust another capsule before I went to bed for 500mg last night which in hindsight didn't seem the best idea!

Coupled with heavy lifting fairly hot weather was quite something I do not want to repeat again


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Strange 1 for me. Been so busy this week not been getting much water in! And I haven't moved on scales for 4days for the 1st time! Still been doing 30min cardio and 30min weights daily. 1600kcal! Maybe my body is reserving any water I have and storing it. Will soon no once get water intake up from today!


----------



## RRSUK (Apr 9, 2017)

Etoboss said:


> Strange 1 for me. Been so busy this week not been getting much water in! And I haven't moved on scales for 4days for the 1st time! Still been doing 30min cardio and 30min weights daily. 1600kcal! Maybe my body is reserving any water I have and storing it. Will soon no once get water intake up from today!


 I had exactly the same, slacked on my water intake for 3 days and stayed at the same weight, but once I upped it again had a big drop, so must of just been water retention.


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

RRSUK said:


> I had exactly the same, slacked on my water intake for 3 days and stayed at the same weight, but once I upped it again had a big drop, so must of just been water retention.


 That's made me happy thanks for sharing


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Etoboss said:


> Strange 1 for me. Been so busy this week not been getting much water in! And I haven't moved on scales for 4days for the 1st time! Still been doing 30min cardio and 30min weights daily. 1600kcal! Maybe my body is reserving any water I have and storing it. Will soon no once get water intake up from today!


 How much do you need to lose you been cutting for ages?


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Dead lee said:


> How much do you need to lose you been cutting for ages?


 Another 5lbs will do me! Been cutting on and off for a year now. I just gain it back to quick once go back to bulk


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Tom-Nbk said:


> Well today absokoutely sucked. Woke up lighter again brill! Total loss so far of 10lbs
> 
> Today was one of my house moves day and to say it was utter hell is an understatment. Just carrying anything remotely heavy to the car resulted in a massive break out and outpour of sweat and severe lack of breath I had to have three cold showers and two change of clothes
> 
> ...


 I'm in the same boat mate! I took 250mg 9am and 250mg 9pm last night as today is my last day on it. Not the best move as my store is undergoing a major refit so I've been moving stock about merchandising ect and my light blue work shirt is soaked and the back of the colour is so wet and sweaty it's uncomfortable. It's due to launch tomorrow for a grand reopening so I'll be doing most likely a 14 hour day today from 5am this morning which was after little to no sleep all night!

Not it my best move but I'm going to drop another 250mg tonight then that's me done can't wait to next week for it to clear. I'll Continue on 100mcg clen and 50mcg t3 for the duration of this cut 6-8 weeks


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Tricky said:


> I'm in the same boat mate! I took 250mg 9am and 250mg 9pm last night as today is my last day on it. Not the best move as my store is undergoing a major refit so I've been moving stock about merchandising ect and my light blue work shirt is soaked and the back of the colour is so wet and sweaty it's uncomfortable. It's due to launch tomorrow for a grand reopening so I'll be doing most likely a 14 hour day today from 5am this morning which was after little to no sleep all night!
> 
> Not it my best move but I'm going to drop another 250mg tonight then that's me done can't wait to next week for it to clear. I'll Continue on 100mcg clen and 50mcg t3 for the duration of this cut 6-8 weeks


 how much you dropped during the DNP run of the cut ?


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Mayzini said:


> how much you dropped during the DNP run of the cut ?


 14.4lbs natty in 6 weeks then 11.8lbs on the dnp


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Tricky said:


> 14.4lbs natty in 6 weeks then 11.8lbs on the dnp


 how long on the DNP sorry mate being lazy.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Mayzini said:


> how long on the DNP sorry mate being lazy.


 Would of been 3 weeks on Sunday and I planned to run for 4 but I've a big job interview Monday morning so want to be normal for then so no dnp fri sat or sun and see how I feel I may resume Monday night


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

so averaging over 3.5lbs a week is pretty good. you happy with how it went ? I have stash of DNP, i am running a long cut and cant decide whether to hit 2-4 weeks now and then run the cut on continuing with the T3 sand Clen, or to save it for later in the cut if I dont get to where I want to be.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Mayzini said:


> so averaging over 3.5lbs a week is pretty good. you happy with how it went ? I have stash of DNP, i am running a long cut and cant decide whether to hit 2-4 weeks now and then run the cut on continuing with the T3 sand Clen, or to save it for later in the cut if I dont get to where I want to be.


 11lbs give or take in under 3 weeks is fine by me. It will prob be around 13-14lbs by weigh in Monday morning.

I was planning to keep it for when weight completely stalled and BF was lower but I was advised it's better to use dnp when 15% and above then save clen, Eca, yohimbne ect for the harder to shift so that's why i started dnp. In all honestly I wish I could do 4 weeks straight to get another 14-15lbs off but I need to stop tonight so I'm not over heating on Monday, I may pick up where I left off on Monday night for another week or some


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

I've enjoyed it to a certain degree but all future dnp runs will be in winter for sure


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Tricky said:


> 11lbs give or take in under 3 weeks is fine by me. It will prob be around 13-14lbs by weigh in Monday morning.
> 
> I was planning to keep it for when weight completely stalled and BF was lower but I was advised it's better to use dnp when 15% and above then save clen, Eca, yohimbne ect for the harder to shift so that's why i started dnp. In all honestly I wish I could do 4 weeks straight to get another 14-15lbs off but I need to stop tonight so I'm not over heating on Monday, I may pick up where I left off on Monday night for another week or some





Tom-Nbk said:


> I've enjoyed it to a certain degree but all future dnp runs will be in winter for sure


 I think I will give it a run but my cut is until October so I think I will wait for this hot spell to pass somewhat before i go there. I am already overheating on Tren and Test and T3 and Clen so dread to think what subbing the clen out for the DNP in would do other than to possibly turn me into a pool of water.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Tom-Nbk said:


> I've enjoyed it to a certain degree but all future dnp runs will be in winter for sure


 After today's experience I hear you bro! It's not a peak summer time drug! I just want to get home shower and lie with the fan on while eating sugar free jelly


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Today has been an extreme day for me heat wise. Left the house dehydrated for school run felt fine so dropped a cap before I left. It ended up being already about 25 degrees outside and I was f**ked by time I got to the end of thw road. This is an hour round trip on foot may I add, and the school is in the middlw of fu**ing nowhere, no shops, no bus routes, no f**k all. Got about half way to the school and I started feeling extremely sick with headaches and then started to have a little panic. Each step got harder. Finally dropped hwr at school and I got out and had a sit down as it felt like id just been crawling through a hot desert for a week. Got the blower out to phone the mrs to tell her to bring me somw cold water and help me get back home because I was too week and feeling like I was about to gl hyperglycaemic which iv done a few times on dnp, and my fu**ing bundle had only ran out at midnight last night!!!!!! I told myself im not gonna die today and nomatter how hars its gonna be im getting arse back home through the blistering heat. So stripped to my shorts and got going. 50 minutes later I reach a cafe and get a 7up and a water and have a sit down. Mrs calls me and I tell her too fu**ing late now iv made it lol. Rest of the say iv sat working infront of the fan. Juat went for dinner down pizza express bwcauae I was in desperate need for food and a refeed. And they got dat der vegan pizza and cheesy garlic bread. Sat down in my shirt and was fu**ing drenched! Used about 20 napkins to dry my head and fase, had extra chilli on my pizza which flared up thw sweats even more, and the c**t waiter took so long getting me icey water I walked out and went to the fu**ing shop down the road! Chilli pizza in a hot restaurant is not ideal when f**ked on dnp!

I learned some lessons today. I learned them good.

Jesus CHRIST I need to collect my new phone!!!


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Slagface said:


> Today has been an extreme day for me heat wise. Left the house dehydrated for school run felt fine so dropped a cap before I left. It ended up being already about 25 degrees outside and I was f**ked by time I got to the end of thw road. This is an hour round trip on foot may I add, and the school is in the middlw of fu**ing nowhere, no shops, no bus routes, no f**k all. Got about half way to the school and I started feeling extremely sick with headaches and then started to have a little panic. Each step got harder. Finally dropped hwr at school and I got out and had a sit down as it felt like id just been crawling through a hot desert for a week. Got the blower out to phone the mrs to tell her to bring me somw cold water and help me get back home because I was too week and feeling like I was about to gl hyperglycaemic which iv done a few times on dnp, and my fu**ing bundle had only ran out at midnight last night!!!!!! I told myself im not gonna die today and nomatter how hars its gonna be im getting arse back home through the blistering heat. So stripped to my shorts and got going. 50 minutes later I reach a cafe and get a 7up and a water and have a sit down. Mrs calls me and I tell her too fu**ing late now iv made it lol. Rest of the say iv sat working infront of the fan. Juat went for dinner down pizza express bwcauae I was in desperate need for food and a refeed. And they got dat der vegan pizza and cheesy garlic bread. Sat down in my shirt and was fu**ing drenched! Used about 20 napkins to dry my head and fase, had extra chilli on my pizza which flared up thw sweats even more, and the c**t waiter took so long getting me icey water I walked out and went to the fu**ing shop down the road! Chilli pizza in a hot restaurant is not ideal when f**ked on dnp!
> 
> I learned some lessons today. I learned them good.
> 
> Jesus CHRIST I need to collect my new phone!!!


 Didn't realise you started dnp, which brand and for how long? Today was my worst day sides wise for dnp! Work was hell and tea at my inlaws was as bad. Home made chilli con carne with garlic bread had me seating buckets I wolfed it down then left for the front room to cool off!

Keep some cold lucozade on hand for walks like that mate increase you feel like you need a pick me up fast


----------



## themav (Oct 7, 2010)

i agree only winter in future!Today I am off work and I am till Monday .. reading about you guys lifting stuff and moving around I feel very sympathetic for you .. crazy but this dnp lark is a brotherhood ?


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

So glad I've been heard. House move is now complete definitely learnt some hard lessons DNP best left for winter.

I dread to think if we had a freak heatwave and I'd had a manual labour Job or something. In those situations that's when dnp is dangerous


----------



## musclebubble (Jul 2, 2011)

Tricky said:


> Didn't realise you started dnp, which brand and for how long? Today was my worst day sides wise for dnp! Work was hell and tea at my inlaws was as bad. Home made chilli con carne with garlic bread had me seating buckets I wolfed it down then left for the front room to cool off!
> 
> Keep some cold lucozade on hand for walks like that mate increase you feel like you need a pick me up fast


 DNP is good for you. Very nutritious. Up the dose bruh! It's like your 5 a day fruit & veg. Mix it with your Indian food.


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

Five more days for me an I'm done


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Tom-Nbk said:


> So glad I've been heard. House move is now complete definitely learnt some hard lessons DNP best left for winter.
> 
> I dread to think if we had a freak heatwave and I'd had a manual labour Job or something. In those situations that's when dnp is dangerous


 IF we had a freak heatwave?? You not live in the south east then I take it mate lmfao. Kent is like dubai atm!!


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

musclebubble said:


> DNP is good for you. Very nutritious. Up the dose bruh! It's like your 5 a day fruit & veg. Mix it with your Indian food.


 I'm cutting you moron so why would I eat 5 portions of fruit? Do you know anything about nutrition


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

Tom-Nbk said:


> I've enjoyed it to a certain degree but all future dnp runs will be in winter for sure


 This is the thing; i sweat like hell in the Summer months. Just from walking. Cold shower after normal shower to cool myself down or I'm sweating for the next 3 hours. I kid you not! Even sat at home, I sweat. 2 t-shirts a day. 2 showers daily.

When my dnp arrives I really need to consider cutting capsules in half for a manageable weight drop. I work in the sports industry & close proximity to clients. May need to re-consider for cooler months to benefit fully.

Thanks to all you guys for providing your dnp experience. I'm using Balkan clen atm so that's helping to kickstart things. Now on 80mg. It's strong, issues sleeping despite doing shitloads of cardio (walking about 5-6 miles a day) as well as gym weights/cardio. Think the heat and me being a very light sleeper has something to do with it.

I'm glad to hear someone (can't remember who said it) is still on 200g carbs and losing. I feel horrendous on strict low carb. Plus, I'm a moody fcuk on lower intake lol


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

PSevens2017 said:


> This is the thing; i sweat like hell in the Summer months. Just from walking. Cold shower after normal shower to cool myself down or I'm sweating for the next 3 hours. I kid you not! Even sat at home, I sweat. 2 t-shirts a day. 2 showers daily.
> 
> When my dnp arrives I really need to consider cutting capsules in half for a manageable weight drop. I work in the sports industry & close proximity to clients. May need to re-consider for cooler months to benefit fully.
> 
> ...


 Whether you take carbs or not is irrelevant to the effectiveness of DNP. People constantly tell you that you need have a carb intake to be low for DNP. That is total and utter nonsense. You take low carbs for two reasons:

1. to reduce the heat from eating carbs

2. to control hunger

This is to make the DNP run more comfortable and in no way effects weight loss (assuming total calories are the same)

I don't have these issues at all either on DNP or dieting in general. My daily diet is very high in carbs. I detest a low carb diet in every way. I'm cranky dissatisfied with my food and lose motivation very quickly. However others find it perfectly fine

The idea of low carbs and dieting is the most ,misunderstood concept I see in BB or weight loss.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Slagface said:


> Today has been an extreme day for me heat wise. Left the house dehydrated for school run felt fine so dropped a cap before I left. It ended up being already about 25 degrees outside and I was f**ked by time I got to the end of thw road. This is an hour round trip on foot may I add, and the school is in the middlw of fu**ing nowhere, no shops, no bus routes, no f**k all. Got about half way to the school and I started feeling extremely sick with headaches and then started to have a little panic. Each step got harder. Finally dropped hwr at school and I got out and had a sit down as it felt like id just been crawling through a hot desert for a week. Got the blower out to phone the mrs to tell her to bring me somw cold water and help me get back home because I was too week and feeling like I was about to gl hyperglycaemic which iv done a few times on dnp, and my fu**ing bundle had only ran out at midnight last night!!!!!! I told myself im not gonna die today and nomatter how hars its gonna be im getting arse back home through the blistering heat. So stripped to my shorts and got going. 50 minutes later I reach a cafe and get a 7up and a water and have a sit down. Mrs calls me and I tell her too fu**ing late now iv made it lol. Rest of the say iv sat working infront of the fan. Juat went for dinner down pizza express bwcauae I was in desperate need for food and a refeed. And they got dat der vegan pizza and cheesy garlic bread. Sat down in my shirt and was fu**ing drenched! Used about 20 napkins to dry my head and fase, had extra chilli on my pizza which flared up thw sweats even more, and the c**t waiter took so long getting me icey water I walked out and went to the fu**ing shop down the road! Chilli pizza in a hot restaurant is not ideal when f**ked on dnp!
> 
> I learned some lessons today. I learned them good.
> 
> Jesus CHRIST I need to collect my new phone!!!


 Mate, what I have been saying. DNP is perfectly fine but you have seen aswell that it can get out of control very quickly.Hence the danger of the drug

Had a similar issue travelling countries. Felt weak as f**k at the airport and really had to go into a sandwich shop and wolf down a baguette. I was really trying to keep cals low but there is being smart about it too

Another time I was doing house clearance. I was fine all morning but by the afternoon I was sweating like a pig and I really started to feel quesy with hunger. I was on 500mg those days so just stopped and immediately went to the shop to grab a sandwich and packet of crisps.


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

JohhnyC said:


> Mate, what I have been saying. DNP is perfectly fine but you have seen aswell that it can get out of control very quickly.Hence the danger of the drug
> 
> Had a similar issue travelling countries. Felt weak as f**k at the airport and really had to go into a sandwich shop and wolf down a baguette. I was really trying to keep cals low but there is being smart about it too
> 
> Another time I was doing house clearance. I was fine all morning but by the afternoon I was sweating like a pig and I really started to feel quesy with hunger. I was on 500mg those days so just stopped and immediately went to the shop to grab a sandwich and packet of crisps.


 WTF are you doing starving yourself on DNP?

People f**k about with this s**t and die, if you use it sensibly, youre unlikely to have problems.


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

JohhnyC said:


> *Whether you take carbs or not is irrelevant to the effectiveness of DNP. *People constantly tell you that you need have a carb intake to be low for DNP. That is total and utter nonsense. You take low carbs for two reasons:
> 
> 1. to reduce the heat from eating carbs
> 
> ...


 If I am in deficit, which I am currently and will be on dnp, I will reduce my carb intake along with fats. Not to a ridiculous level but as I am "*in* *deficit*" my intake will be lower. that's what I'm talking about. I left out fats


----------



## Tazz (Mar 31, 2016)

MrLulz said:


> Not that I would but I'm interested if anyone has ever drank while using dnp? Never come close to it, given alcohol pretty much being liquid calories/carbs and the dehydrating effect of alcohol, but I'm sure some have.
> 
> Closest I've come to it is ceasing dnp use 72 hours prior to going on holiday (and thus drinking). Zero noticeable effect.


 I've done three heavy nights drinking on DNP, not in a row though :thumb Still ended up taking more DNP when I got back home after too, just listen to your body though.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

PSevens2017 said:


> If I am in deficit, which I am currently and will be on dnp, I will reduce my carb intake along with fats. Not to a ridiculous level but as I am "*in* *deficit*" my intake will be lower. that's what I'm talking about. I left out fats


 Ah ok, so calorie deficit,

carb deficit is irrelevant and a meaningless statement anyway, but you see it a lot on forums


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

TinTin10 said:


> WTF are you doing starving yourself on DNP?
> 
> People f**k about with this s**t and die, if you use it sensibly, youre unlikely to have problems.


 not starving myself at all by any means! But on DNP your hunger goes through the roof! and your energy levels tank. I say I ate about 2000cals a day and was weak as f**k

You can easily eat 50% over maintenance on DNP and not put on weight its that effective!

My point being is that a normal day and you can feel fine if you change that daily rountine you need to be careful and adjust quickly


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

JohhnyC said:


> not starving myself at all by any means! But on DNP your hunger goes through the roof! and your energy levels tank. I say I ate about 2000cals a day and was weak as f**k
> 
> You can easily eat 50% over maintenance on DNP and not put on weight its that effective!
> 
> My point being is that a normal day and you can feel fine if you change that daily rountine you need to be careful and adjust quickly


 Im aware on how to use DNP and its effects mate, hence why im asking you why youre restricting cals too much? 2000cals a day? Are you 5ft ?


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

PSevens2017 said:


> This is the thing; i sweat like hell in the Summer months. Just from walking. Cold shower after normal shower to cool myself down or I'm sweating for the next 3 hours. I kid you not! Even sat at home, I sweat. 2 t-shirts a day. 2 showers daily.
> 
> When my dnp arrives I really need to consider cutting capsules in half for a manageable weight drop. I work in the sports industry & close proximity to clients. May need to re-consider for cooler months to benefit fully.
> 
> ...


 You don't need low carbs I never run low carbs on or off dnp. I have maybe 1-2 low carb days a week but normally 180-220g carbs.

Its overall kcals make you lose weight at the end of the day 2000kcals is 2000kcals does not matter is 1200 of them are carbs or 200 or carbs only difference is there will be less sweat and heat on lower carbs.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

TinTin10 said:


> Im aware on how to use DNP and its effects mate, hence why im asking you why youre restricting cals too much? 2000cals a day? Are you 5ft ?


 My comments not particularly aimed at you mate, more just a contribution to the thread

i practically never count calories and go by feel. I wanted to get the most out of DNP so when I ran it I did counted cals, usually in the 2000 - 2200 range. Thats about 600 below tdee


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

TinTin10 said:


> Im aware on how to use DNP and its effects mate, hence why im asking you why youre restricting cals too much? 2000cals a day? Are you 5ft ?


 I'm on 2000kcals and I'm 6ft

what is it your trying to imply or ask?


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

JohhnyC said:


> My comments not particularly aimed at you mate, more just a contribution to the thread
> 
> i practically never count calories and go by feel. I wanted to get the most out of DNP so when I ran it I did counted cals, usually in the 2000 - 2200 range. Thats about 600 below tdee


 My tdee is 2600 so I starting cutting on 2500 dropping 150-200 kcals every 2 weeks until I hit 2000kcals and decided I'm not going below 2000kcals so added t3, dnp and clen.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Tricky said:


> My tdee is 2600 so I starting cutting on 2500 dropping 150-200 kcals every 2 weeks until I hit 2000kcals and decided I'm not going below 2000kcals so added t3, dnp and clen.


 yup sounds smart mate. My TDEE is quite low for height and weight but I sit on my ass all day now and am mid 40's

Below 2000 is just a bit too much of an ask for me.

As I say its hard for me to count calories given where I live and the food I eat but when I do count and eat western food my guess of calories consumed is pretty accurate

One mistake I made was not to use T3 or an EC stack, I think that would have made it a lot easier.

My approach to deficit is really to take advantages on non hunger periods. I need to eat at night time so do save calories during the day or when I am busy. Its a bit sloppy but works fro me. For example, going to eat a massive pizza today+ few beers with a movie but I have eaten bugger all all day to compensate (apart from shakes)

That's what motivates m,e


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

JohhnyC said:


> yup sounds smart mate. My TDEE is quite low for height and weight but I sit on my ass all day now and am mid 40's
> 
> Below 2000 is just a bit too much of an ask for me.
> 
> ...


 I'm the same mate! I know Sunday will be pizza and ice cream day with my wife as I'm working Friday and sat night so I'll do my weights fasted Sunday morning with a protein shake after. Chicken salad for lunch then save the kcals for pizza and ice cream tea.


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Tricky said:


> I'm on 2000kcals and I'm 6ft
> 
> what is it your trying to imply or ask?


 Not implying or asking anything, its pretty simple:

If youre 6ft, lift weights and youre on 2000cals a day.....you need to eat more and do more phys.

And if youre 6ft, lift weights and youre on 2000cals a day THEN start throwing T3 DNP and Clen down your throat.....youre a bit of an idiot.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

TinTin10 said:


> Not implying or asking anything, its pretty simple:
> 
> If youre 6ft, lift weights and youre on 2000cals a day.....you need to eat more and do more phys.
> 
> And if youre 6ft, lift weights and youre on 2000cals a day THEN start throwing T3 DNP and Clen down your throat.....youre a bit of an idiot.


 Thats the difference between having 25 years of continuous gym experience, knowledge of nutrition and training against somone just reading Forums and quoting everyone else.

On a DNP run I lost 8-9kg, kept it off and lost zero muscle mass. Where is the stupidity in that.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

TinTin10 said:


> Not implying or asking anything, its pretty simple:
> 
> If youre 6ft, lift weights and youre on 2000cals a day.....you need to eat more and do more phys.
> 
> And if youre 6ft, lift weights and youre on 2000cals a day THEN start throwing T3 DNP and Clen down your throat.....youre a bit of an idiot.


 So you know everyone's metabolic rate and what their maintence is? If someone is on 2000kcals and losing 1.5lbs a week which is their goal why would they eat more? And you say I'm the idiot, right ok


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

JohhnyC said:


> Thats the difference between having 25 years of continuous gym experience, knowledge of nutrition and training against somone just reading Forums and quoting everyone else.
> 
> On a DNP run I lost 8-9kg, kept it off and lost zero muscle mass. Where is the stupidity in that.


 Don't feed the troll, he has no clue about diet or training and if he does he lacks will power to put it into place he is 30kg plus overweight yet he slams on people for cutting kcals and using aids to accelerate fat loss


----------



## Rew Rage (Aug 7, 2013)

TinTin10 said:


> Not implying or asking anything, its pretty simple:
> 
> If youre 6ft, lift weights and youre on 2000cals a day.....you need to eat more and do more phys.
> 
> And if youre 6ft, lift weights and youre on 2000cals a day THEN start throwing T3 DNP and Clen down your throat.....youre a bit of an idiot.


 im 6 foot 2 and do weight & cardio, calorie at maintenance u stay the same, under calorie maintenance lose weight, over calorie maintenance u gain weight its really that simple and it don't matter where the cals come from either, dnp, t3, clean, eca just a little helping hand along the way, taking safely of course, don't c the problem.


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Tricky said:


> Don't feed the troll, he has no clue about diet or training and if he does he lacks will power to put it into place he is 30kg plus overweight yet he slams on people for cutting kcals and using aids to accelerate fat loss


 Back in Nov 16 mate.......not now.

And like I said, if youre eating 2000cals per day at 6ft and you need to take T3, Clen and DNP to lose weight.......you are not moving enough. Its pretty simple.


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

JohhnyC said:


> Thats the difference between having 25 years of continuous gym experience, knowledge of nutrition and training against somone just reading Forums and quoting everyone else.
> 
> On a DNP run I lost 8-9kg, kept it off and lost zero muscle mass. Where is the stupidity in that.


 So, you nearly passed out twice because you were low on cals....and you dont see the stupidity in that???

Youre a lost cause then mate to be honest!


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

TinTin10 said:


> Back in Nov 16 mate.......not now.
> 
> And like I said, if youre eating 2000cals per day at 6ft and you need to take T3, Clen and DNP to lose weight.......you are not moving enough. Its pretty simple.


 No it's not. I started cutting natty at 225lbs on 2500 kcals then reduced to 2300 for a few weeks then 2200 and 2 weeks ago I decided to go to 2000kcals and introduce some aids to accelerate the fat loss. On the deficit alone I went from 225 to 211 2 weeks ago and now I'm 198 this morning. Of course I could of done it with diet and cardio but I can't do any cardio nor will I be able to post surgery so that's no cardio for atleast another 6 months.

Thats one of the reasons I introduced the fat burners as I don't want to go below 2000kcals and I can't increase he defecit by doing cardio. I've 8 weeks left to cut and expect to be around 180lbs at 6ft single digit bf reading to reverse diet and grow to prepare to step on stage next year.

What weight and bodyfat are you now then? I imagine since you started cutting on 2500kcals in Nov and it's now July you've went from 123kg to around 95kg now? How much of a drop of body fat %


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Rew Rage said:


> im 6 foot 2 and do weight & cardio, calorie at maintenance u stay the same, under calorie maintenance lose weight, over calorie maintenance u gain weight its really that simple and it don't matter where the cals come from either, dnp, t3, clean, eca just a little helping hand along the way, taking safely of course, don't c the problem.


 There is no problem that's why.


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Tricky said:


> No it's not. I started cutting natty at 225lbs on 2500 kcals then reduced to 2300 for a few weeks then 2200 and 2 weeks ago I decided to go to 2000kcals and introduce some aids to accelerate the fat loss. On the deficit alone I went from 225 to 211 2 weeks ago and now I'm 198 this morning. Of course I could of done it with diet and cardio but I can't do any cardio nor will I be able to post surgery so that's no cardio for atleast another 6 months.
> 
> Thats one of the reasons I introduced the fat burners as I don't want to go below 2000kcals and I can't increase he defecit by doing cardio. I've 8 weeks left to cut and expect to be around 180lbs at 6ft single digit bf reading to reverse diet and grow to prepare to step on stage next year.
> 
> What weight and bodyfat are you now then? I imagine since you started cutting on 2500kcals in Nov and it's now July you've went from 123kg to around 95kg now? How much of a drop of body fat %


 So you CANT do cardio, so to keep weight-loss going youve decided to use DNP, Clen and T3.

Its a personal decision but dont kid yourself into thinking its normal, or a healthy approach to drop down to 2000cals and then start chomping serious fat burners because its not.

And you cant do cardio? You cant go on a bike? You cant walk? You cant swim? You cant walk through the pool?

Its probably not a case of 'cant', its probably a case of 'cant be arsed'.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

TinTin10 said:


> So, you nearly passed out twice because you were low on cals....and you dont see the stupidity in that???
> 
> Youre a lost cause then mate to be honest!


 oh STFU, I never said I nearly passed out twice you idiot I said I felt quesy as DNP can catch you off guard when the temperature rise suddenly and you are put under heavy load. That fact and proven in scientific studies and medical journals if you ever bothered to read them

I have kept between 10 - 16% bf for near 25 years, at 44 have a resting heart rate of 58 I run 12kmph on a cardio easily, every blood level is within range and carry a six pack. Came back when you have achieve this you dumb f#ck

I have a wealth more experience and knowledge than you but I don't go round quoting bro science I collected off the web and stating dumb facts like 2k is too low.

That fact that you said that without knowing stats, age metabolism, lifestyle, diet, workload means you really have no clue


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

JohhnyC said:


> Felt weak as f**k at the airport and really had to go into a sandwich shop and wolf down a baguette. I was really trying to keep cals low but there is being smart about it too
> 
> I was fine all morning but by the afternoon I was sweating like a pig and I really started to feel quesy with hunger. I was on 500mg those days so just stopped and immediately went to the shop to grab a sandwich and packet of crisps.


 ....



JohhnyC said:


> oh STFU, I never said I nearly passed out twice you idiot I said I felt quesy as DNP can catch you off guard when the temperature rise suddenly and you are put under heavy load. That fact and proven in scientific studies and medical journals if you ever bothered to read them
> 
> I have kept between 10 - 16% bf for near 25 years, at 44 have a resting heart rate of 58 I run 12kmph on a cardio easily, every blood level is within range and carry a six pack. Came back when you have achieve this you dumb f#ck
> 
> ...


 Cool story bro......but in your many years of keeping a resting heart rate of 21, chopping down trees and knocking George Grove out at Wembley Stadium infront of 60 thousand people......did you ever read that eating 2000cals, lifting, doing cardio and eating T3, Clen and DNP was a great idea?

I think not.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

TinTin10 said:


> ....
> 
> Cool story bro......but in your many years of keeping a resting heart rate of 21, chopping down trees and knocking George Grove out at Wembley Stadium infront of 60 thousand people......*did you ever read that eating 2000cals, lifting, doing cardio and eating T3, Clen and DNP was a great idea? *
> 
> I think not.


 1. I didn't do Clen and T3

2. Your are showing your lack of experience and many years ago many people never counted calories, they under stood how their body worked not ticking numbers and you adapt to situations, like a day your are relly struggling

3. The weights sessions burned little cals, if you knew about BB you would know this

4. A TDEE could range from 2200 to about 4000 depending in how active you're. I selected low cals because I was at home nearly all day for the time I was on DNP

stop replying mate your niavity on BB is really coming through

And the key point is: I'm not some twit like you who takes an active interest in BB for a year or two and post 10000 posts being a know-it-all on the web. You will lose interest and disappear like many before you and become a fat middle aged slob when the enthusiasm has gone


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

JohhnyC said:


> 1. I didn't do Clen and T3
> 
> 2. Your are showing your lack of experience and many years ago many people never counted calories, they under stood how their body worked not ticking numbers and you adapt to situations, like a day your are relly struggling
> 
> ...


 1. You werent commenting on the conversation which DID involve T3 and Clen

2. So youre saying a better, more accurate way to go about it is to not count cals and ' Just listen to your body bro' ? Are you Hulk Hogan you Dinosaur? Probably the same type of old-bro's who advise against getting bloods done cuz 'you know ya body'

3. Your weight sessions might burn little cals. If so, you need to work harder.

4. You selected low cals as you were home all day.....but you were doing house removals and had to run into a shop to inhale a sandwich and crisps. Looks like your MANY years of knowledge ends right about at 'How to manage your diet'.

I think anyone that knows anything about lifting would agree that, if youre 6ft and eating 2000cals, and you need T3 Clen and DNP to lose weight, somethings wrong.

They would also agree that if youre chomping down 500mg of DNP a day, you shouldnt really be eating 2000cals and wobbing out during a house removal.....you fu**ing idiot.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

TinTin10 said:


> So you CANT do cardio, so to keep weight-loss going youve decided to use DNP, Clen and T3.
> 
> Its a personal decision but dont kid yourself into thinking its normal, or a healthy approach to drop down to 2000cals and then start chomping serious fat burners because its not.
> 
> ...


 Don't be jealous because your fat with no will power. You start a journal didn't even last one page. You wee over 120kg of fat

i swim several hours a week, can't walk much longer than 10-15 mins a day and I'm already munching painkillers to get through just being able to stand in work. I cut my kcals slowly losing weight then adding in a few fat burners that are perfectly safe when used correctly

its rich you sayng i cant be arsed when in your journal you say you can't be bothered because you blamed an injury. Your fat overweight and jealous


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Tricky said:


> Don't be jealous because your fat with no will power. You start a journal didn't even last one page. You wee over 120kg of fat
> 
> i swim several hours a week, can't walk much longer than 10-15 mins a day and I'm already munching painkillers to get through just being able to stand in work. I cut my kcals slowly losing weight then adding in a few fat burners that are perfectly safe when used correctly
> 
> its rich you sayng i cant be arsed when in your journal you say you can't be bothered because you blamed an injury. Your fat overweight and jealous


 Says the guy who posted a journal and last updated back in May, saying you were doing cardio, then you were bulking, now youre cutting. Your head is up your rectum pal.

Im 16stone dead now, so yeah nice attempt trying to use weight from 8 months ago to prop up your piss poor reasoning. Its not fooling anyone. Youre too lazy to do more cardio so youve dropped your cals down AND started eating DNP, T3 and Clen. If youre restricting things going in your mouth, try those things 1st eh.

If you swim several times a week, you need to get out of the jacuzzi, swim for longer, or swim harder. Again, its pretty simple. If youre relying on fat burners to lose fat for you, because youre too fat and lazy, its your call....just dont expect me to swallow it.

And being fat/overweight is the same thing buddy, you cant really put that in a sentence and expect to be treated like an adult.


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Tricky said:


> Don't be jealous because your fat with no will power. You start a journal didn't even last one page. You wee over 120kg of fat
> 
> i swim several hours a week, can't walk much longer than 10-15 mins a day and I'm already munching painkillers to get through just being able to stand in work. I cut my kcals slowly losing weight then adding in a few fat burners that are perfectly safe when used correctly
> 
> its rich you sayng i cant be arsed when in your journal you say you can't be bothered because you blamed an injury. Your fat overweight and jealous


 ............And dont throw stones if you live in a glass house mate.

Only thing tricky about you is where to find your traps? Are they behind your female collar bones?

Behave yourself with your doughy physique.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

TinTin10 said:


> ............And dont throw stones if you live in a glass house mate.
> 
> Only thing tricky about you is where to find your traps? Are they behind your female collar bones?
> 
> ...


 somebodies tired or on tren .. lol


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

TinTin10 said:


> ............And dont throw stones if you live in a glass house mate.
> 
> Only thing tricky about you is where to find your traps? Are they behind your female collar bones?
> 
> ...


 That picture is months ago so take your own advise and don't judge someone based on an old photo or old numbers. I don't post in the journal because I post in the 12 week challenge thread

your a fat 16 stone cry baby carry on as you are

I'm out


----------



## RRSUK (Apr 9, 2017)

It seams to me @TinTin10 is advising @Tricky to eat more and do more cardio...

Thus putting himself in the same deficit, approximately.

Whilst this would be healthier from a cardiovascular point of view, it wouldn't be no less or more safe than what he's doing now?


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

RRSUK said:


> It seams to me @TinTin10 is advising @Tricky to eat more and do more cardio...
> 
> Thus putting himself in the same deficit, approximately.
> 
> Whilst this would be healthier from a cardiovascular point of view, it wouldn't be no less or more safe than what he's doing now?


 Due to my torn ligaments and swelling with fluid build up around my ankle joint also wearing a moon boot all day I cannot up cardio.

I started at maintence, slowly dropping kcals and went from 225lbs - 211lbs very easy so then after hours and days of research and on advise from knowledge guys on here like @ElChapo I added in fat burners to aid with the fat loss and low dose test for al the benifits it brings. Since then I've went from 211lbs - 198lbs and def gained a few lbs of muscle throughout the process.

I would consider taking advise from him if he was experienced, knowledgeable and had pictures to back it up but hasn't any of those qualities and is severely overweight himself.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Tricky said:


> Due to my torn ligaments and swelling with fluid build up around my ankle joint also wearing a moon boot all day I cannot up cardio.
> 
> I started at maintence, slowly dropping kcals and went from 225lbs - 211lbs very easy so then after hours and days of research and on advise from knowledge guys on here like @ElChapo I added in fat burners to aid with the fat loss and low dose test for al the benifits it brings. Since then I've went from 211lbs - 198lbs and def gained a few lbs of muscle throughout the process.
> 
> I would consider taking advise from him if he was experienced, knowledgeable and had pictures to back it up but hasn't any of those qualities and is severely overweight himself.


 everyone has a right to do what they think is right, the Tin tin guy has no right to come on here and tell anyone they are wrong, he can give his opinion but to then be abusive about peoples physiques is neither constructive nor the point of this community. you do your thing mate, you have an injury and if you cant do cardio then you do what you think is right for you.


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Mayzini said:


> everyone has a right to do what they think is right, the Tin tin guy has no right to come on here and tell anyone they are wrong, he can give his opinion but to then be abusive about peoples physiques is neither constructive nor the point of this community. you do your thing mate, you have an injury and if you cant do cardio then you do what you think is right for you.


 If you just read back, you would see it was him who started the personal attacks, not me.

But you do your thing mate.


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Tricky said:


> That picture is months ago so take your own advise and don't judge someone based on an old photo or old numbers. I don't post in the journal because I post in the 12 week challenge thread
> 
> your a fat 16 stone cry baby carry on as you are
> 
> I'm out


 It was less than 2 months ago! Youre gonna tell me youve dieted down so hard that you now have massive traps off 2000cals, DNP, T3, Clen and no cardio.....

Cool story bro


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

RRSUK said:


> It seams to me @TinTin10 is advising @Tricky to eat more and do more cardio...
> 
> Thus putting himself in the same deficit, approximately.
> 
> Whilst this would be healthier from a cardiovascular point of view, it wouldn't be no less or more safe than what he's doing now?


 Honestly, if you think that taking DNP to achieve a deficit is just as safe as doing cardio to achieve a deficit, you obviously dont know enough about DNP.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Mayzini said:


> everyone has a right to do what they think is right, the Tin tin guy has no right to come on here and tell anyone they are wrong, he can give his opinion but to then be abusive about peoples physiques is neither constructive nor the point of this community. you do your thing mate, you have an injury and if you cant do cardio then you do what you think is right for you.


 I agree, however for someone who self proclaimed couldn't be assed to train because he had an injury and pilled on weight to 123kg for to come and say your an idiot if your 6ft eating 2000kcals. That you should eat more therefore making your deficit smaller to then do cardio to claw back what you eat is stupid. If that's what he wants to do then fair one but it's not for everyone there are plenty of great physiques built on diet and no cardio. I remeber banzai preferred to drop kcals and not do cardio but tin tin would of called him an idiot for cutting on less than 2k kcals.

Anyway ill keep chipping away as I'm making significant progress each week and that picture he put of me a few weeks back in a few posts above just highlighted to myself how far I've came even from then thanks to diet, dnp and test


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

TinTin10 said:


> If you just read back, you would see it was him who started the personal attacks, not me.
> 
> But you do your thing mate.


 was aimed at both of you to be honest not just at you, I meant this is supposed to be a forum and a community not a pissing contest or who has the biggest cock competition. I couldnt careless whether you dont lift or have only just started or your physiques are horrendous or your stacked, have respect for one another regardless.

f**k me I am on 450mg or tren a week I need to up the dose as I am turning fu**ing soft !!! lol ..


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Mayzini said:


> was aimed at both of you to be honest not just at you, I meant this is supposed to be a forum and a community not a pissing contest or who has the biggest cock competition. I couldnt careless whether you dont lift or have only just started or your physiques are horrendous or your stacked, have respect for one another regardless.
> 
> f**k me I am on 450mg or tren a week I need to up the dose as I am turning fu**ing soft !!! lol ..


 Agreed. Hence why I started off trying to advise him that being on 2000cals, doing no cardio and throwing DNP, T3 and Clen down his throat to achieve a deficit is not exactly a great idea.

Its just advice.......he can do whatever THE f**k.....he wanna do


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

JohhnyC said:


> *Thats the difference between having 25 years of continuous gym experience, knowledge of nutrition and training *against somone just reading Forums and quoting everyone else.
> 
> On a DNP run I lost 8-9kg, kept it off and lost zero muscle mass. Where is the stupidity in that.


 Trumpet well and truly blown there dude lol.

So this includes having a pizza and a few beers but starving yourself all day does it? Not digging you out but that doesn't seem particularly practical when it comes to losing weight,

In another post you mention where you live and the kind of food you eat; do you find it hard to get hold of food suitable for training in the gym where you live?

Like I said, I'm not digging you out (except for the trumpet but maybe) I'm just Interested in different protocols


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

TinTin10 said:


> It was less than 2 months ago! Youre gonna tell me youve dieted down so hard that you now have massive traps off 2000cals, DNP, T3, Clen and no cardio.....
> 
> Cool story bro


 I didn't mention developing massive traps but I've improved since that pic ou posted

this pic was from 4 weeks ago today and I can see an improvement in this pic and the one you posted plus I've made big changes in the last 4 weeks

View attachment IMG_0632.PNG


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Tricky said:


> I agree, however for someone who self proclaimed couldn't be assed to train because he had an injury and pilled on weight to 123kg for to come and say your an idiot if your 6ft eating 2000kcals. That you should eat more therefore making your deficit smaller to then do cardio to claw back what you eat is stupid. If that's what he wants to do then fair one but it's not for everyone there are plenty of great physiques built on diet and no cardio. I remeber banzai preferred to drop kcals and not do cardio but tin tin would of called him an idiot for cutting on less than 2k kcals.
> 
> Anyway ill keep chipping away as I'm making significant progress each week and that picture he put of me a few weeks back in a few posts above just highlighted to myself how far I've came even from then thanks to diet, dnp and test


 mate, I have been where you are only worse, I had a major accident a few years back and going back to january 2016 I was 25 stone and fat ! I had done both knees and both shoulders but continued to eat 4k of cals a day like I was when I was training just go fat as f**k. it has taken me two years to get anywhere near where I wanted to be and I am still not there. I weighed in this week and after my recent bulk I am 245lbs, no how much of the weight this time is fat isnt as much but I reckon I will need to be between 220-225lbs so I have a good 20lbs to drop, I have a good 18 weeks so I am not too fazed. do what is right for you and if it doesnt work learn from it.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Tricky said:


> I didn't mention developing massive traps but I've improved since that pic ou posted
> 
> this pic was from 4 weeks ago today and I can see an improvement in this pic and the one you posted plus I've made big changes in the last 4 weeks
> 
> View attachment 143610


 well done mate definitely getting there. you can hopefully put some mass on once this cut if over though !! sorry had to have a dig !! lol


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

JohhnyC said:


> oh STFU, I never said I nearly passed out twice you idiot I said I felt quesy as DNP can catch you off guard when the temperature rise suddenly and you are put under heavy load. That fact and proven in scientific studies and medical journals if you ever bothered to read them
> 
> I have kept between 10 - 16% bf for near 25 years, at 44 have a resting heart rate of 58 I run 12kmph on a cardio easily, every blood level is within range and carry a six pack. Came back when you have achieve this you dumb f#ck
> 
> ...


----------



## RRSUK (Apr 9, 2017)

TinTin10 said:


> Honestly, if you think that taking DNP to achieve a deficit is just as safe as doing cardio to achieve a deficit, you obviously dont know enough about DNP.


 No mate, I was referring to you saying he needs to eat more on DNP and should do more cardio.


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Moral of the thread is:

f**k cardio

Eat DNP

Get jacked/notjacked


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

PSevens2017 said:


> Trumpet well and truly blown there dude lol.
> 
> So this includes having a pizza and a few beers but starving yourself all day does it? Not digging you out but that doesn't seem particularly practical when it comes to losing weight,
> 
> ...


 Yes indeed because BB is a hobby not my life and as such its meant to be enjoyed. I'm hardly going to stay in UK and eat UK food just to lift weight on a daily basis, that would be total waste of a life right?

So for example, ate a pizza today and had a few beers. Am I really going to say to my missus, "sorry I am done with my macros for the day, I'll, have a salad at home while you go out and enjoy yourself though"?

This week, invited to an a famous authentic restaurant in China, am i going to say, "sorry I don't know what the calories are in this?"

Hence a weekly IIFYM fits me perfectly. I get why others do Keto, strict dieting, calorie counting, IF etc but I have never seen one person ever lasting decades like this. EAch to their own of course.

Just using these examples from an older dude to demonstrate that its not all or nothing with weight training, it has to compliment into your lifestyle and not conflict with it,. Otherwise what? ....get to 70 and think, what have I achieved in life, "lifted weight and put it back down again, and that's it? It all goes to sh#t eventually  "


----------



## musclebubble (Jul 2, 2011)

Tricky said:


> I'm on 2000kcals and I'm 6ft
> 
> what is it your trying to imply or ask?


 You need to sort out your attitude here, or your membership will be short lived from here on. Can't keep on going around insulting people 24/7! In the real world you'd get your face kicked in. Imagine if you were some body and actually had a half decent physique, you'd probably be even more obnoxious! You're 6ft, so what? Why are you trying to insult the man by implying he's 5ft. So what he's 5ft? I'm 6'3, my cousins are 6'4 to 6'6. So what? I've seen pics of your physique, you look like sh*t! People who've not worked out a day in the lives have a better body than you. LOL!

I know this will hurt you, and i didn't want it to do it, but you're constantly insulting people day in day out, on the forums! Really poor attitude/manners. Don't say nothing more, i don't want to smell your curry breath, it's so strong it comes through the laptop screen!


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

TinTin10 said:


> 1. You werent commenting on the conversation which DID involve T3 and Clen
> 
> 2. So youre saying a better, more accurate way to go about it is to not count cals and ' Just listen to your body bro' ? Are you Hulk Hogan you Dinosaur? Probably the same type of old-bro's who advise against getting bloods done cuz 'you know ya body'
> 
> ...


 1. And you responded and assumed I did

2. I didn't I said its not the be all and end all. If it helps people sure fire ahead.

3. Weights don't even compare to an an hour mod-high intensity cardio session, Again your serious lack of fitness knowledge shining through. There are hundred on studies on this and its well documented! There is even another thread on here about it.

4. Came up out of the blue, had no choice, it was first run on DNP ever. My comment was to others doing DNP that a change in routine can catch you out if your not careful. If you bothered to read the countless logs on here, most had the same experience and felt the need to post it for the benefit of others.

Funny how you seemed to have set a the gold standard for hundreds of user logs on DNP on this forum or others going back years, especially given 2k is concidently the average calories that that almost everyone has done.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

musclebubble said:


> You need to sort out your attitude here, or your membership will be short lived from here on. Can't keep on going around insulting people 24/7! In the real world you'd get your face kicked in. Imagine if you were some body and actually had a half decent physique, you'd probably be even more obnoxious! You're 6ft, so what? Why are you trying to insult the man by implying he's 5ft. So what he's 5ft? I'm 6'3, my cousins are 6'4 to 6'6. So what? I've seen pics of you're physique, you look like sh*t! People who've not worked out a day in the lives have a better body than you. LOL!
> 
> I know this will hurt you, and i didn't want it to do it, but you're constantly insulting people day in day out on the forums! Don't say nothing more, i don't want to smell your curry breath, it's so strong it comes through the laptop screen!


 I don't understand what you mean? I was referring to tin tin who said if your 6ft and eat 2000kcals your an idiot. What has your height or families height got to do with anything?

My body is terrible but it's better today than it was yesterday and it will be better tomorrow than it was today. You can throw any insult you want regarding my membership time, breath, body or height it's all sticks and stones brother.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

musclebubble said:


> You need to sort out your attitude here, or your membership will be short lived from here on. Can't keep on going around insulting people 24/7! In the real world you'd get your face kicked in. Imagine if you were some body and actually had a half decent physique, you'd probably be even more obnoxious! You're 6ft, so what? Why are you trying to insult the man by implying he's 5ft. So what he's 5ft? I'm 6'3, my cousins are 6'4 to 6'6. So what? I've seen pics of you're physique, you look like sh*t! People who've not worked out a day in the lives have a better body than you. LOL!
> 
> I know this will hurt you, and i didn't want it to do it, but you're constantly insulting people day in day out on the forums! Don't say nothing more, i don't want to smell your curry breath, it's so strong it comes through the laptop screen!


 Can I ask why you think my membership will be short lived? If you don't like my attitude don't read my posts or if you do then atleast don't waste your time to reply to throw insults which I enjoy


----------



## musclebubble (Jul 2, 2011)

Tricky said:


> I don't understand what you mean? I was referring to tin tin who said if your 6ft and eat 2000kcals your an idiot. What has your height or families height got to do with anything?
> 
> My body is terrible but it's better today than it was yesterday and it will be better tomorrow than it was today. You can throw any insult you want regarding my membership time, breath, body or height it's all sticks and stones brother.


 I've only been here for a week, after several years. For the last week, every single day you've got a terrible attitude towards people. Always responding with a bad attitude, and full of yourself.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

musclebubble said:


> I've only been here for a week, after several years. For the last week, every single day you've got a terrible attitude towards people. Always responding with a bad attitude, and full of yourself.


 Seems your annoyed because several of your posts and topics you've started which I highlighted where bullshit your now following me to give out some insults. Your high like count shows you really are a worthwhile contribution to the forum and I still don't understand how my membership here will be short lived.


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Tricky said:


> I don't understand what you mean? I was referring to tin tin who said if your 6ft and eat 2000kcals your an idiot. What has your height or families height got to do with anything?
> 
> My body is terrible but it's better today than it was yesterday and it will be better tomorrow than it was today. You can throw any insult you want regarding my membership time, breath, body or height it's all sticks and stones brother.


 No, I said if you are 6ft, lifting weights and eating 2000cals a day AND EATING DNP, CLEN AND T3 TO PUT YOURSELF IN CALORIC DEFICIT INSTEAD OF DOING MORE CARDIO, you are going about it the wrong way.....

The fact youre an idiot doesnt come into it.


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Wow did I miss summit?

Decided to drop dnp now. Carb cravings got to much making me cheat tried taking 2x sibutramine didn't do anything for me  so coming off it now so I can control my appetite. Just no chance while on this.


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

JohhnyC said:


> Yes indeed because BB is a hobby not my life and as such its meant to be enjoyed. *I'm hardly going to stay in UK and eat UK food just to lift weight on a daily basis, that would be total waste of a life right? *
> 
> So for example, ate a pizza today and had a few beers. Am I really going to say to my missus, "sorry I am done with my macros for the day, I'll, have a salad at home while you go out and enjoy yourself though"?
> 
> ...


 No, you would be in the U.K. because you live/work and have family here, not to eat food and lift weights here.

I'm an older guy, couple years between us. I find it a total and utter ball ache not eating through the day just to suit eating a less healthier food. IIFYM is not my thing; just my opinion. Think it takes the emphasis away from including more cardio. Each to their own and one size does not fit all. Training, for me, involves more than lifting weights and LISS/HISS for 15 minutes. It involves cardio from Thai boxing and BJJ. So, for me, eating to suit my energy expenditure means I don't have to be "strict-strict". I enjoy chocolate/biscuits too much so have cut back there but I'd rather be going all out with cardio and eat what I enjoy without the obsession of having to wait X hours before I can eat a decent meal. Certainly couldn't get through the day on 2-3 shakes.


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

JohhnyC said:


> 1. And you responded and assumed I did
> 
> 2. I didn't I said its not the be all and end all. If it helps people sure fire ahead.
> 
> ...


 1. Your mistake. Another one.

2. No you didnt.

3. Weights dont have to 'compare to an hour mod/high intensity cardio session' in terms of calories burned to burn a fair amount of calories. Im not sure where you got your fitness knowledge, but its probably as outdated as your wardrobe.

4. Do you know what effect DNP has on the metabolism? i.e the amount percentage wise it increases your BMR? The post, and the fact you were eating so low calories, it 'made you queezy' and you felt 'weak as f**k' shows you dont.

My original point to you was basically that you dont need to drop down to 2000cals/d, and to the point where youre wobbing out lifting a sofa, for DNP to be work. If you cant comprehend that, I suggest you stick to the evidence in your studies, and I will stick to mine.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

TinTin10 said:


> No, I said if you are 6ft, lifting weights and eating 2000cals a day AND EATING DNP, CLEN AND T3 TO PUT YOURSELF IN CALORIC DEFICIT INSTEAD OF DOING MORE CARDIO, you are going about it the wrong way.....
> 
> The fact youre an idiot doesnt come into it.


 I'm already in a deficit a 600kcal one im doing it to increase the deficit to accelerate fat loss. If we put past petty arguments behind us, based on this reply why am I doing it the wrong way?

Im doing it a way that works, there is many ways to skin a cat as it were when it comes to fat loss but to say one is wrong and the other right isn't true. If you mean it's not the way you would attack it then fair enough that's your body and your choice and you'll have personal goals of a time frame to lose x amount of lbs. for me with cardio severely limited, not wanting to drop below 2000kcals and sept 4th as my deadline this is the route I've choose.

If your going to come back with a tit for tat reply then I won't bother to respond


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Tricky said:


> I'm already in a deficit a 600kcal one im doing it to increase the deficit to accelerate fat loss. If we put past petty arguments behind us, based on this reply why am I doing it the wrong way?
> 
> Im doing it a way that works, there is many ways to skin a cat as it were when it comes to fat loss but to say one is wrong and the other right isn't true. If you mean it's not the way you would attack it then fair enough that's your body and your choice and you'll have personal goals of a time frame to lose x amount of lbs. for me with cardio severely limited, not wanting to drop below 2000kcals and sept 4th as my deadline this is the route I've choose.
> 
> If your going to come back with a tit for tat reply then I won't bother to respond


 So youre already in a deficit of 600cals/day, but you want to further add to that by throwing the bathroom medicine cupboard down your throat?

What deficit are you attempting to achieve??

Try a 2600kcal/day deficit.......lose weight RAPID......dat long sleep soon come.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

TinTin10 said:


> So youre already in a deficit of 600cals/day, but you want to further add to that by throwing the bathroom medicine cupboard down your throat?
> 
> What deficit are you attempting to achieve??
> 
> Try a 2600kcal/day deficit.......lose weight RAPID......dat long sleep soon come.


 Yes the 600kcal deficit would get me around 1.5lb per week so I wanted to increase this and have done to around 3.5lb per week since adding in the meds. I responded seriously and you still had to come back with stupid remarks so I'll leave the engagement with yourself with this post.

Congrats on your loss so far and good luck for the rest of your cut


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Top banter lads.

My approach to fat loss is get it done as quick as possible. So dnp/other dugs and fairly heavy deficits are what I go for. Cardio bores the life out of me and im too busy. Weight training takes up too much feckin time as it is. But I walk everywhere. Hours a day. I am not satisfied unless I feel iv scoffed my face and the evenings are when I need my food and thats when I crave. So thats when I save most of my calories. Like today I had 2 slices of marmite on toast and a small orange juice around 10am. 4pm I had about a 3rd of a portion of chips. So that totals 600-700 calories. That gives me 1300 cals for tonight. Iv just had a quorn fajita with exra quorn pieces and salad on the side with a decent amount of home made guacamole. Around 700 cals, giving me 600 cals left IF ichoose to use them. If I do it will be olives and crisps. If I can go without I will. Faster fat loss means less time on dnp. If I feel I need more food ill eat it, if I can manage with 1500-1800 cals I will. Im only on 250 a day.

The trick to fat loss, is finding your own tricks to fat loss. Theres a reason why 30% of the world is obese, because if you can afford it its fu**ing hard to not overeat it!


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Tricky said:


> Yes the 600kcal deficit would get me around 1.5lb per week so I wanted to increase this and have done to around 3.5lb per week since adding in the meds. I responded seriously and you still had to come back with stupid remarks so I'll leave the engagement with yourself with this post.
> 
> Congrats on your loss so far and good luck for the rest of your cut


 No mate, you didn't respond seriously......you think you did, but you didnt.

But youre right about 1 thing, its best we leave this here. :thumbup1:


----------



## Ninja Tyler (Jul 7, 2017)

I'm a black man and I find DNP not as good in fat loss and cardio increase as using BNP .

Every time I bump into them I increase my cardio output 1000% and automatically loose 6lbs of body weight with a slight side effect of washing my long johns that regularly fill with my s**t !


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

Skipped a tab yesterday as was moving house. Don't get off that easily though I've got five left just popped one tonight bring on the fire and flames.

Past three days I've sweated my bollocks off just doing up screws on my furniture I s**t you not!!!! and been so busy with the move barely ate. I look like I've never lifted in my life LOL


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

PSevens2017 said:


> No, you would be in the U.K. because you live/work and have family here, not to eat food and lift weights here.
> 
> I'm an older guy, couple years between us. I find it a total and utter ball ache not eating through the day just to suit eating a less healthier food. IIFYM is not my thing; just my opinion. Think it takes the emphasis away from including more cardio. Each to their own and one size does not fit all. Training, for me, involves more than lifting weights and LISS/HISS for 15 minutes. It involves cardio from Thai boxing and BJJ. So, for me, eating to suit my energy expenditure means I don't have to be "strict-strict". I enjoy chocolate/biscuits too much so have cut back there but I'd rather be going all out with cardio and eat what I enjoy without the obsession of having to wait X hours before I can eat a decent meal. Certainly couldn't get through the day on 2-3 shakes.


 Iifym is not that though. Actually it's just a fancy name for "sensible eating"

I think we are on the same page. In a nut shell I eat enough protein and keep calories within maintanence. No food is of the table for me. I'll eat anything and everything. Now if I go over calories for a few days or that day I make up for it like eating less during a lunch, drop a muffin with coffee etc. I don't go round starving myself but eat enough to take the hunger away. It's just a weekly average and food consumption I look at, e.g avoid high calorific dense foods during the day, if I eat a lot in the evening.

I do a fair bit of cardio normally. 6k run X 4 times a week (30 mins) but I mainly do that for health reasons.

As for a calorie target. Well I mentioned several times that I don't count and stay within maintanence. I do that imperically by keeping to my "visable abs rule" They start to disappear I simply cut back on food and up cardio.

(And before anyone jumps all over what I just wrote. Many guys on here including stage BB like Banzi when he was on here so the exact same thing.)

Actually it's a pretty easy way to keep in shape in my view. And the good thing is it's just a lifestyle habit not an actual "diet"

But fully agree if people don't like this lack of accuracy in my methods that calorie tracking, specific diets might be a better choice


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

Weigh in this morning and lost another few lbs. That's a massive stone of loss in a week and a half. Few days left on and I'm tapping out. Overall the experience has been good but I feel you really have to time dnp right. Three days of moving house and unpacking in recent heat was just absokoutely awful and made me feel miserable.

I should add that I have cheated on my diet twice and still lost the weight. I tried low carb high carb and it still fell off me. DNP is a crazy drug one not to be f**ked with. I would run it again but only in winter time.

I should also add I feel depleted and full of water lol which is a strange feeling. The dnp is dropped on Tuesday a day early because I need the sweats out my system by Friday as I have an important meeting


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Tom-Nbk said:


> Weigh in this morning and lost another few lbs. That's a massive stone of loss in a week and a half. Few days left on and I'm tapping out. Overall the experience has been good but I feel you really have to time dnp right. Three days of moving house and unpacking in recent heat was just absokoutely awful and made me feel miserable.
> 
> I should add that I have cheated on my diet twice and still lost the weight. I tried low carb high carb and it still fell off me. DNP is a crazy drug one not to be f**ked with. I would run it again but only in winter time.
> 
> I should also add I feel depleted and full of water lol which is a strange feeling. The dnp is dropped on Tuesday a day early because I need the sweats out my system by Friday as I have an important meeting


 Good going mate.

3 weeks I been on lost 14lbs in the 1st 2weeks but stayed the same on week 3 just jumped on scales now. Strange! My carb cravings won the battle so off dnp now hoping will loose some water over the next week


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Just been on a site put all my info into a tdee calculator and it says to maintain weight need to eat 2450kcal. To loose weight 1950kcal.

Been eating 1600kcal but with the odd couple biscuits. But thinking about it maybe I haven't been over eating!

Myfitnesspal says need to eat 1800 kcals to loose. But tdee calculater says different. Man this s**t confuses me


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Etoboss said:


> Just been on a site put all my info into a tdee calculator and it says to maintain weight need to eat 2450kcal. To loose weight 1950kcal.
> 
> Been eating 1600kcal but with the odd couple biscuits. But thinking about it maybe I haven't been over eating!
> 
> Myfitnesspal says need to eat 1800 kcals to loose. But tdee calculater says different. Man this s**t confuses me


 Forgot all that crap

eat 2200 kcals for a few weeks if you lose then up slightly the next week if you lose up again if you stall that's your maintence

its easy to work out all of those calaculators are only rough they do not know your body


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

Tom-Nbk said:


> Weigh in this morning and lost another few lbs. That's a massive stone of loss in a week and a half. Few days left on and I'm tapping out. Overall the experience has been good but I feel you really have to time dnp right. Three days of moving house and unpacking in recent heat was just absokoutely awful and made me feel miserable.
> 
> I should add that I have cheated on my diet twice and still lost the weight. I tried low carb high carb and it still fell off me. DNP is a crazy drug one not to be f**ked with. I would run it again but only in winter time.
> 
> I should also add I feel depleted and full of water lol which is a strange feeling. The dnp is dropped on Tuesday a day early because I need the sweats out my system by Friday as I have an important meeting


 Nice one for your detailed account of your dnp experience @Tom-Nbk


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

JohhnyC said:


> Iifym is not that though. Actually it's just a fancy name for "sensible eating"
> 
> ......................
> 
> I do that imperically


 .......no its not.

You cant say you dont count calories, but you stick to IIFYM????

and you cant change the meaning of a well established term because you dont know what it means.

and 'imperically' isnt a word.

Thank god for your 27 BPM resting heart rate and years of bodybuilding studies that still havent shown you what IIFYM are.... :huh:


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

TinTin10 said:


> .......no its not.
> 
> You cant say you dont count calories, but you stick to IIFYM????
> 
> ...


 Will you please STFU. you are the biggest wad of dickcheese I have ever seen on a forum.

Seriously how many years did you go to school?? 2?

If I don't put on fat or lose muscle I'm obviously eating at maintanence. I don't need to count calories for that. What is it that you can't understand about that?

And I never once said 27 BPM I said 58. Read back over the thread (that is if you can read without moving your lips). Who has a heart rate of 27??

And thanks for the spell check. Like no-one every misspelt a word using their phone swipe texting posting to a forum. Does your correction make you feel smart.

But seriously, what'swrong you?. Were you dropped on your head as a baby.

I'm out of this thread....


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

JohhnyC said:


> Will you please STFU. you are the biggest wad of dickcheese I have ever seen on a forum.
> 
> Seriously how many years did you go to school?? 2?
> 
> ...


 Cool story bro....

but if you think you do IIFYM, but you dont count calories.....you obviously dont know what one of them (probably both of them) actually are.....

Bet your BPM has gone up to 29 now......


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

Nick what's your weight now? How long did you run dnp for again? I'm debating tomorrow being my last dose even though I have a couple tabs left to start Monday fresh


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

Three days left. May aswell finish the pack off. Really looking forward to dropping it now but it's done everything it said on the tin. I expect to have lost close to 20lbs when I finish Tuesday / wed


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

I'm so glad it's clearing my system I forgot what normal felt like. Since Thursday when I took my last dose I'm down 2.6lbs and had a cheat day yesterday.

I will run again but next time for 14 days max just a quick blast and focus on cardio during that time


----------



## musclebubble (Jul 2, 2011)

Tricky said:


> I'm so glad it's clearing my system I forgot what normal felt like. Since Thursday when I took my last dose I'm down 2.6lbs and had a cheat day yesterday.
> 
> I will run again but next time for 14 days max just a quick blast and focus on cardio during that time


 I'd like to apologize about the other day. Keep up with the progress!


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

musclebubble said:


> I'd like to apologize about the other day. Keep up with the progress!


 No dramas mate was all sticks and stones anyway.

Thanks, I'm chipping away day by day lost a few lb over the weekend. Dnp is clearing now so I'm expecting to go back to 1-1.5lb loss per week which is fine by me as I can't be bothered to go super aggressive with kcals nor can I do hours of cardio a week


----------



## musclebubble (Jul 2, 2011)

Tricky said:


> No dramas mate was all sticks and stones anyway.
> 
> Thanks, I'm chipping away day by day lost a few lb over the weekend. Dnp is clearing now so I'm expecting to go back to 1-1.5lb loss per week which is fine by me as I can't be bothered to go super aggressive with kcals nor can I do hours of cardio a week


 You're in better shape than me in your starting photo than i am right now, and actually had the balls to upload a pic, like many others also did regardless of what level they were at. Plus you've progressed since, so i better keep quite for now. 

TBH i've been away from bodybuilding for the last 2-3 yrs because of other preoccupations/commitments. Trained consistent in the mid-late 90s, then on and off from the turn of the century to around 2014, and been out for the past few years. I've maintained the size i had before, but i've added an extra 4x4 tyre around the midsection. Looking to lose couple of stones and and actually look half decent in a long while.

I'll try and not joke around or give my opinions as much from now on, as i don't want to get dragged into petty arguments with anyone. (some get offended & take everything literally). Just can't be bothered.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

musclebubble said:


> You're in better shape than me in your starting photo than i am right now, and actually had the balls to upload a pic, like many others also did regardless of what level they were at. Plus you've progressed since, so i better keep quite for now.
> 
> TBH i've been away from bodybuilding for the last 2-3 yrs because of other preoccupations/commitments. Trained consistent in the mid-late 90s, then on and off from the turn of the century to around 2014, and been out for the past few years. I've maintained the size i had before, but i've added an extra 4x4 tyre around the midsection. Looking to lose couple of stones and and actually look half decent in a long while.
> 
> I'll try and not joke around or give my opinions as much from now on, as i don't want to get dragged into petty arguments with anyone. (some get offended & take everything literally). Just can't be bothered.


 Thanks mate just come up with a plan and stick at it. It's all about consistency as I'm sure you know. I got myself in a bad place with drinking, 27k of gambling debt and marriage strain so I was away from the scene for quite a while, got a very lazy attitude and balloned to over 16 stone.

came clean with my wife about money problem, sought addiction help, quit drinking and joined the gym. I uploaded the photos so I could hold myself accountabLe.

Cut natty for 6 weeks making good progress so decided to add in some test, t3 and clen to further help with a short blast of dnp. At the start of that challenge thread I set myself a 12 week target of 16.1 stone to 14. Today is 9 weeks in and I'm 13.13 this morning and still not happy so going to aim for 13 stone before bulking.

Its a long road but the scales and physics Fred's pics are motivating me to keep chipping away each day

you can do it bro! Hardest part is the first few weeks to adjust then it becomes habit again


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Be good to see what u look like 1 week after the dnp mate once muscle fill up and water drops.


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

TinTin10 said:


> Not implying or asking anything, its pretty simple:
> 
> If youre 6ft, lift weights and youre on 2000cals a day.....you need to eat more and do more phys.
> 
> And if youre 6ft, lift weights and youre on 2000cals a day THEN start throwing T3 DNP and Clen down your throat.....youre a bit of an idiot.


 Bumping this. I'm on around 2k-2.5k Cal's a day I'm 6ft and 220lbs lean

Last night I benched 140kg for six reps I have lost zero strength dnp is very forgiving for muscle catabolism I've found. Relax dude it's all about listening to your body and paying close attention to the detail. No ryhume or rythumn is the same for everyone on this..


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Tom-Nbk said:


> Bumping this. I'm on around 2k-2.5k Cal's a day I'm 6ft and 220lbs lean
> 
> Last night I benched 140kg for six reps I have lost zero strength dnp is very forgiving for muscle catabolism I've found. Relax dude it's all about listening to your body and paying close attention to the detail. No ryhume or rythumn is the same for everyone on this..


 I would also add I am cutting, I am at 5.11 and 240lbs, i am 42 been traing for 20years, qualified pt many years ago ( do not practice) and my coach has me on 2265.00 Cals at the mo. my lifts have in fact gone up in recent weeks. I am only aiming to get down to around 220lbs and this time after the recent blast it might be higher than that looking at the mirror at the mo.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

to suggest there is a one size fits all formula is complete BS. I have tried everything over the years, from eating 8 meals a day chicken and rice style to IIFYM which I now use. for me I have had better results with the latter not because its a better diet or some magical formula as in the end of the day its cals in cals out, but its much easier for my lifestyle and sanity to work this way. no perhaps the trhead can get back to those using DNP and their experiences. Those that are not using it and don't want to use it thats great but perhaps leave the comments out of the thread for those that want to get information on how it is safely run.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Dnp is great is all

last dose on Thursday 9pm and had a relaxed weekend on the diet front and I'm down 3.6lbs from then


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

If dnp was a one size fits most like paracetamol it would probably still be in production and legal, but this isn't the case hence why it was banned. Shame really


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Tom-Nbk said:


> Bumping this. I'm on around 2k-2.5k Cal's a day I'm 6ft and 220lbs lean
> 
> Last night I benched 140kg for six reps I have lost zero strength dnp is very forgiving for muscle catabolism I've found. Relax dude it's all about listening to your body and paying close attention to the detail. No ryhume or rythumn is the same for everyone on this..


 You can bump it all you want mate.

If youre 6ft, eating 2000cals/day, lifting weights and throwing DNP, T3 and Clen down your throat to achieve a deficit (instead of making cardio a priority) - youre a bit of an idiot.

The substances are additions, not crutches.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

TinTin10 said:


> You can bump it all you want mate.
> 
> If youre 6ft, eating 2000cals/day, lifting weights and throwing DNP, T3 and Clen down your throat to achieve a deficit (instead of making cardio a priority) - youre a bit of an idiot.
> 
> The substances are additions, not crutches.


 Don't think your opinion counts for too much on this matter when he is in the condition he is in. You should take your on advise get in good shape then try preach as it might hold slightly more weight but coming from someone who is openly lazy and overweight there isn't much weight to It


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Tricky said:


> Don't think your opinion counts for too much on this matter when he is in the condition he is in. You should take your on advise get in good shape then try preach as it might hold slightly more weight but coming from someone who is openly lazy and overweight there isn't much weight to It


 If you had an ounce of sense on the subject, youd know that people can get in all sorts of crazy conditioning by not following safe and sensible protocols.

Look at Andreas Munzer.....ripped as f**k.......and dead as f**k.

And I wouldnt start with the personal sweetheart......youre in s**t shape for a guy thats banging gear and DNP and Clen and T3


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

TinTin10 said:


> You can bump it all you want mate.
> 
> If youre 6ft, eating 2000cals/day, lifting weights and throwing DNP, T3 and Clen down your throat to achieve a deficit (instead of making cardio a priority) - youre a bit of an idiot.
> 
> The substances are additions, not crutches.


 Okay Dr Nick.

I have two more days on the substance. When did we become mates? You've not bought me a pint yet


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

TinTin10 said:


> If you had an ounce of sense on the subject, youd know that people can get in all sorts of crazy conditioning by not following safe and sensible protocols.
> 
> Look at Andreas Munzer.....ripped as f**k.......and dead as f**k.
> 
> And I wouldnt start with the personal sweetheart......youre in s**t shape for a guy thats banging gear and DNP and Clen and T3


 Seen in your journal looking to get on test when 40kg overweight mate. Post a pic and I bet I'm in better shape than you right now


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Tom-Nbk said:


> Okay Dr Nick.
> 
> I have two more days on the substance. When did we become mates? You've not bought me a pint yet


 Are you two a double act? Running about liking each others posts *licking each others arses.

f**k me...........grow a set you pair of mincers


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Tricky said:


> Seen in your journal looking to get on test when 40kg overweight mate. Post a pic and I bet I'm in better shape than you right now


 Already posted an updated pic....and you probably are mate.....difference is im on 125mg/wk of test and zip else........youre banging down gear and abusing DNP, T3 and Clen, eating like an anorexic child and avoiding cardio like your noncey Uncle Knobheads slumber parties.....


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

TinTin10 said:


> Are you two a double act? Running about liking each others posts *licking each others arses.
> 
> f**k me...........grow a set you pair of mincers


 LOLZ


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

TinTin10 said:


> Already posted an updated pic....and you probably are mate.....difference is im on 125mg/wk of test and zip else........youre banging down gear and abusing DNP, T3 and Clen, eating like an anorexic child and avoiding cardio like your noncey Uncle Knobheads slumber parties.....


 Probably nothing, I'm in better shape and I'm not jealous of anyone in here I'm just chipping away at my own progress each day.

You should focus on yourself and stop preaching to others who are in far better condition than you as it's got no weight to it coming from someone in crap shape with no experience of the substance.


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

TinTin10 said:


> Already posted an updated pic....and you probably are mate.....difference is im on 125mg/wk of test and zip else........youre banging down gear and abusing DNP, T3 and Clen, eating like an anorexic child and avoiding cardio like your noncey Uncle Knobheads slumber parties.....


 What's your point? I'm on 125mg and I'm bigger than you and that's me with zero glycogen from DNP LOL.

Gtfo the thread you mongol


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Tricky said:


> Probably nothing, I'm in better shape and I'm not jealous of anyone in here I'm just chipping away at my own progress each day.
> 
> You should focus on yourself and stop preaching to others who are in far better condition than you as it's got no weight to it coming from someone in crap shape with no experience of the substance.


 HAHAHHAHA! PLEASE dont start gobbing off about your conditioning mate because you look wank for the gear youre on!

What a bell !


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Tom-Nbk said:


> What's your point? I'm on 125mg and I'm bigger than you and that's me with zero glycogen from DNP LOL.
> 
> Gtfo the thread you mongol


 and how long you been training for? How many cycles have you ran?


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

What was a useful thread has now gone to utter s**t. I suppose with any AAS board you're 80% likely to encounter someone with less braincells than a cabbage


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Tom-Nbk said:


> What was a useful thread has now gone to utter s**t. I suppose with any AAS board you're 80% likely to encounter someone with less braincells than a cabbage


 Thats impossible seeing as a cabbage has zero brain cells......and its impossible to have -1 brain cell......but it kind of makes sense seeing as it come from you!

And I notice how youre not liking each others posts now! Your little arse licking session got rumbled! Beanheads


----------



## AlphaGuy (Aug 12, 2016)

GeordieOak70 said:


> LMFAO at the lack of oral only us that have used it will understand :thumb


 Why lack of oral ?


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

TinTin10 said:


> Thats impossible seeing as a cabbage has zero brain cells......and its impossible to have -1 brain cell......but it kind of makes sense seeing as it come from you!


 That was the whole point LOL. I'm even more impressed now


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Tom-Nbk said:


> That was the whole point LOL. I'm even more impressed now


  Cool story bro........


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

TinTin10 said:


> HAHAHHAHA! PLEASE dont start gobbing off about your conditioning mate because you look wank for the gear youre on!
> 
> What a bell !


 I just find it comical how your trying to advise and call nik an idiot when he is in the condition he is with the amount of mass e is carrying and your just a troll who is overweight and jealous so you choose to slam people running low to moderate amounts of gear in a safe manner

your a troll and I'm out


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

TinTin10 said:


> Cool story bro........


 Time to log off. Stop insulting strangers on the internet when they don't agree with you and have a word with yourself about what direction your life is going in.


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Tom-Nbk said:


> Time to log off. Stop insulting strangers on the internet when they don't agree with you and have a word with yourself about what direction your life is going in.





Tricky said:


> I just find it comical how your trying to advise and call nik an idiot when he is in the condition he is with the amount of mass e is carrying and your just a troll who is overweight and jealous so you choose to slam people running low to moderate amounts of gear in a safe manner
> 
> your a troll and I'm out


 fu**ing Jesus Wept......

YOURE THE TWO MORONS SAYING ITS BETTER TO DO CLEN,T3 AND DNP INSTEAD OF CARDIO!

fu**ing idiots the pair of ya!!!

One of you is in s**t shape for the gear/substances youre taking

The other is in good shape, as youd expect from someone on his 6th/7th cycle.......


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

TinTin10 said:


> fu**ing Jesus Wept......
> 
> YOURE THE TWO MORONS SAYING ITS BETTER TO DO CLEN,T3 AND DNP INSTEAD OF CARDIO!
> 
> ...


 Eh? I bust my balls with 45 mins a cardio a day this doesn't change on or off dnp lol I've never said that and always been sensible with all my dosing


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Tom-Nbk said:


> Eh? I bust my balls with 45 mins a cardio a day this doesn't change on or off dnp lol I've never said that and always been sensible with all my dosing


 Well youre arguing that point....so id suggest you look a bit further into the discussion before jumping in next time.....

And dont lie about how much youre cruising on would be another good point chief!


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

TinTin10 said:


> fu**ing Jesus Wept......
> 
> YOURE THE TWO MORONS SAYING ITS BETTER TO DO CLEN,T3 AND DNP INSTEAD OF CARDIO!
> 
> ...


 I've been on gear for less than a month mate you've been on for months and are in worse condition go figure


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

TinTin10 said:


> Well youre arguing that point....so id suggest you look a bit further into the discussion before jumping in next time.....
> 
> And dont lie about how much youre cruising on would be another good point chief!
> 
> View attachment 143705


 That was posted almost two weeks ago. Cruise dosage has since dropped because I'm a tight arse and 250mg isn't needed. 125mg will do the job.


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Tricky said:


> I've been on gear for less than a month mate you've been on for months and are in worse condition go figure


 Lets talk about progress pal.......

Youre cutting when theres nothing to cut......hence why youre 13stone and on DNP with no cardio.....youre a beanhead mate!!


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Tom-Nbk said:


> That was posted almost two weeks ago. Cruise dosage has since dropped because I'm a tight arse and 250mg isn't needed. 125mg will do the job.


  coOL Storrry broseph


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

TinTin10 said:


> coOL Storrry broseph


 We have a case here of your typical internet troll. Go back to your pizza and cruise dose.

I'm done giving out anymore useful information for new starters of dnp in this thread as it's just been continuously ruined by some potatoe looking numb nuts


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

TinTin10 said:


> fu**ing Jesus Wept......
> 
> YOURE THE TWO MORONS SAYING ITS BETTER TO DO CLEN,T3 AND DNP INSTEAD OF CARDIO!
> 
> ...


 honestly mate, I must also chip and say its time to wind it in and for you to leave this thread. Neither of these is suggesting nor promoting about non cardio etc, @tricky in his defence is suffering from a injury but this is a thread about DNP use. if you dont like its use or agree with it that's fine, but take your opinion to another thread or perhaps start your anti DNP thread or whatever. nothing you are saying is helping anyone. As I said in your log you have done very well with your cut, but your living dangerously slagging people off for their physiques when your not exactly out of the school yard. I would ask kindly that you simply leave this thread now so that people that do want to read user experiences of DNP can do so without a school playground slanging match derailing the whole thread. if you want to argue with the two posters do so by way of DM and not in the open forum as your not arguing or challenging anything you have any real knowledge about.


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

Mayzini said:


> honestly mate, I must also chip and say its time to wind it in and for you to leave this thread. Neither of these is suggesting nor promoting about non cardio etc, @tricky in his defence is suffering from a injury but this is a thread about DNP use. if you dont like its use or agree with it that's fine, but take your opinion to another thread or perhaps start your anti DNP thread or whatever. nothing you are saying is helping anyone. As I said in your log you have done very well with your cut, but your living dangerously slagging people off for their physiques when your not exactly out of the school yard. I would ask kindly that you simply leave this thread now so that people that do want to read user experiences of DNP can do so without a school playground slanging match derailing the whole thread. if you want to argue with the two posters do so by way of DM and not in the open forum as your not arguing or challenging anything you have any real knowledge about.


 It's good to see he's doing well and hope that if he ever decides to run dnp I would be more than happy to help him because that's the type of person I am. Not sure why the insults from him had to fly out all over the place. Maybe he wants to run dnp but is secretly jealous because he doesn't have the full knowledge or is scared to run? Not a problem I'm sure we would all help him.


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

I've been toying with the idea of a short DNP blast of late, make use of a break in the football season and run for 3 weeks or so


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Mayzini said:


> honestly mate, I must also chip and say its time to wind it in and for you to leave this thread. Neither of these is suggesting nor promoting about non cardio etc, @tricky in his defence is suffering from a injury but this is a thread about DNP use. if you dont like its use or agree with it that's fine, but take your opinion to another thread or perhaps start your anti DNP thread or whatever. nothing you are saying is helping anyone. As I said in your log you have done very well with your cut, but your living dangerously slagging people off for their physiques when your not exactly out of the school yard. I would ask kindly that you simply leave this thread now so that people that do want to read user experiences of DNP can do so without a school playground slanging match derailing the whole thread. if you want to argue with the two posters do so by way of DM and not in the open forum as your not arguing or challenging anything you have any real knowledge about.


 Do you have trouble reading mate? I would kindly and nicely and politely ask you to read the fu**ing thread before commenting on it.

Ive got ZERO problem with DNP use. Ive got ZERO problem with T3 use. Ive got ZERO problem with Clen use. Whoever wants to use one, or all, can knock themselves out.

But dont try to sit there and fire bullshit, potentially dangerous, information across, making it seem acceptable and safe for someone to be using test at above cruise dose, eating 2000cals a day, doing ZERO cardio and making up your deficit using DNP, Clen and T3.

I swear to god I cannot see the issue here?

So, youre on 2000cals a day, with no cardio.....so you take DNP for a deficit, you then add 100mcg/d of clen (dangerous on its own iMO) and T3?

Idiots do that.

EDIT: @Tom-Nbk I didnt start any insults....you and your arse licker general started the insults. Dont throw stones in glass houses mate.


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

CG88 said:


> I've been toying with the idea of a short DNP blast of late, make use of a break in the football season and run for 3 weeks or so


 Immediately stop all cardio - drop down to 2000cals/d and eat 500mg of DNP, 100mcg of clen and (forgot the amount) T3.....

Youll be grand.......according to the bro's in this thread.


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

TinTin10 said:


> Do you have trouble reading mate? I would kindly and nicely and politely ask you to read the fu**ing thread before commenting on it.
> 
> Ive got ZERO problem with DNP use. Ive got ZERO problem with T3 use. Ive got ZERO problem with Clen use. Whoever wants to use one, or all, can knock themselves out.
> 
> ...


 How is that dangerous it really doesn't matter how the defecit is created so long as it is. I wouldn't go as far to say it's dangerous. If anything doing cardio every day you run the risk of bad dehydration I sweated none stop last night literally buckets and had to run extra electrolytes.

I'm not saying btw it's sensible but if the defecit is created it's created nothing more dangerous. You're suddenly not in anymore danger because you don't decide to do cardio on dnp?

I know countless lads that just lift on it and lose some amazing weight

Do me a favour and prove me wrong by not replying with an insult?

I've used for years mate so maybe just listen to someone who HAS ran 6-7 cycles? Open your mind


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

CG88 said:


> I've been toying with the idea of a short DNP blast of late, make use of a break in the football season and run for 3 weeks or so


 Any questions I can help


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

TinTin10 said:


> Immediately stop all cardio - drop down to 2000cals/d and eat 500mg of DNP, 100mcg of clen and (forgot the amount) T3.....
> 
> Youll be grand.......according to the bro's in this thread.


 I'll probably increase cardio and reduce lifting TBH


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Tom-Nbk said:


> Any questions I can help


 Thanks mate. Will fire you a DM if any questions - theres a fair amount of info on here these days, seems to be a lot more people running it on here than there was say a year ago. @Sparkey has posted a lot of good info on it


----------



## S123 (Jun 14, 2013)

TinTin10 said:


> Do you have trouble reading mate? I would kindly and nicely and politely ask you to read the fu**ing thread before commenting on it.
> 
> Ive got ZERO problem with DNP use. Ive got ZERO problem with T3 use. Ive got ZERO problem with Clen use. Whoever wants to use one, or all, can knock themselves out.
> 
> ...


 You're a little bitch, you just cry people take more if they look better than you. which by the way isn't that hard? There is absolutely nothing wrong with using dnp to increase a deficit or even cut out cardio, some people cant be arsed with cardio if they are working a physical job, t3 isn't dangerous I've been on for a while. Clen can be dangerous if the dose is silly or it's not pharma grade... How can you be mad if someone makes up their deficit with dnp/t3/clen what difference does it make to a fat guy like you?


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

CG88 said:


> I've been toying with the idea of a short DNP blast of late, make use of a break in the football season and run for 3 weeks or so


 14 days would be plenty then few days for it to clear and weight to stable but you could run 21 if you needed just access as you go


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Tricky said:


> 14 days would be plenty then few days for it to clear and weight to stable but you could run 21 if you needed just access as you go


 Yeah thats what i was thinking, 14 days as a minimum and see how i feel and how ive progressed. Will run 250 per day throughout, wont be bumping up to 500 at any point because i cant cope with being sweaty as f**k in a work shirt 10 hours a day :lol:


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Tom-Nbk said:


> How is that dangerous it really doesn't matter how the defecit is created so long as it is. I wouldn't go as far to say it's dangerous. If anything doing cardio every day you run the risk of bad dehydration I sweated none stop last night literally buckets and had to run extra electrolytes.
> 
> I'm not saying btw it's sensible


 This is about as far as I got.......

How you can knock about advising people not to do some form cardio is beyond me.


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

Wow I'm out seriously.


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Anyways, you guys crack on with your 100mcg+ clen and 500mg DNP on 2000cals, lifting with no cardio bros4lyfe.


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

TinTin10 said:


> This is about as far as I got.......
> 
> How you can knock about advising people not to do some form cardio is beyond me.


 You just don't get it do you. You're mad at people getting from A to B quicker that's all. Just admit it there's no point in continuing this discussion because you have no value to add to this thread.

Must make you hella mad knowing tricky is creating a large defecit by doing f**k all and throwing some weights about ? LOL makes sense now


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

TinTin10 said:


> Anyways, you guys crack on with your 100mcg+ clen and 500mg DNP on 2000cals, lifting with no cardio bros4lyfe.


 Only 100mcg clen? Pussy


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Tom-Nbk said:


> You just don't get it do you. You're mad at people getting from A to B quicker that's all. Just admit it there's no point in continuing this discussion because you have no value to add to this thread.
> 
> Must make you hella mad knowing tricky is creating a large defecit by doing f**k all and throwing some weights about ? LOL makes sense now


 And getting from A to B in the quickest time possible is safe yeah??? Top stuff.......il start banging 2grams of Test, 1 gram of Tren, 200mg of Winny every 30mins innit.....cuz...A to B.....reasons right?

Youve got to be about the DUMBEST big guy Ive ever had the misfortune of encountering.


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

TinTin10 said:


> And getting from A to B in the quickest time possible is safe yeah??? Top stuff.......il start banging 2grams of Test, 1 gram of Tren, 200mg of Winny every 30mins innit.....cuz...A to B.....reasons right?
> 
> Youve got to be about the DUMBEST big guy Ive ever had the misfortune of encountering.


 You ever sped in your car? Is that safe?

We all love getting from A to B quicker. This is 2017

Are you really comparing a massive steroid cycle to someone who pops one dnp a day for two weeks?


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

TinTin10 said:


> And getting from A to B in the quickest time possible is safe yeah??? Top stuff.......il start banging 2grams of Test, 1 gram of Tren, 200mg of Winny every 30mins innit.....cuz...A to B.....reasons right?
> 
> Youve got to be about the DUMBEST big guy Ive ever had the misfortune of encountering.


 Also just to add you're on a STEROID public forum. The whole reason why we are all here is because we love getting from A to B quicker and all have zero patience.

You forfeited your right to call safety when you started jabbing sharp metal objects and oil into your body. Don't play soft .


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Tom-Nbk said:


> You ever sped in your car? Is that safe?
> 
> We all love getting from A to B quicker. This is 2017
> 
> Are you really comparing a massive steroid cycle to someone who pops one dnp a day for two weeks?


 A to B quicker ennit bro like you said?

Strange why you advise this, when he said he is on a low dose of DNP, in another thread though?????

If its really 'A to B quickest broslice' ....why didnt you tell him to up his DNP and blank the cardio?

Anyway, talking to you is fu**ing boring, so im out.

And when I say im out, i mean im out


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

TinTin10 said:


> Do you have trouble reading mate? I would kindly and nicely and politely ask you to read the fu**ing thread before commenting on it.
> 
> Ive got ZERO problem with DNP use. Ive got ZERO problem with T3 use. Ive got ZERO problem with Clen use. Whoever wants to use one, or all, can knock themselves out.
> 
> ...


 your post is a perfect example of why you need to remove yourself as if you were in the public domain someone would have knocked you out by now. now either your running too much tren ( and then I could forgive your abusive anger) or you have some sort of chip on your shoulder. Either eat some food or get laid or possibly both as you need to chill the hell out.

I am not defending either of these two posters views or opinions, I do however defend this forums rights for people to gain knowledge from others experiences whether wrong or right, this subject you have very little to add other than basics of training you appear to have read. Weight loss is calories in calories out cardio or use of fat burner is a tool for manipulating a calorie deficit. most of us for health reason should do it with cardio etc, but for some this is not how they want to go and who are you to say they are wrong, if that is the case being on a forum largely about AAS use is a worthless past time for you, as a large percentage use AAS to get somewhere the quickest route.

i am currently on 2265 cals at 5ft 11 and 240lbs, I have been training for 20 years on and off and am a fully qualified PT, I currently have cardio built in 3 times a week , I have coach who is experienced in bodybuilding and also AAS use and he currently sets my diet and training. My AAS use is on the mild side although I do run some of the harsher compounds, I find it easier to work with coach having tried varying routes over the year, it helps concentrating on the job in hand and not constant tinkering. I am not using DNP and never have. I have it in my stock pile and may use it, alongside my training and cardio as an aid to get a close to sub 10% as possible, having read your log what right or do you have to start advising people on their calorie intake.

this post is the perfect example, I have read the thread and yet your first response to me is to swear and shout, which is just plain rude and abusive. You have now ruined an otherwise informative and open discussion on user experience of DNP, because of your own small minded and aggressive behavior. I have not for once been abusive towards you nor have I slagged off your physique, I come on here to share my experience and also to learn from others. I am intelligent enough to take from information given and learn from it. you seem an angry little man, who has done very well and worked bloody hard to get to where you are with your body from last year, and I applaud you for your work ethic and achievement but your hardly anywhere yet, if you want people to help you along your way then great if you want people to turn on you then that is fine also, you hold next to no muscle and have a long way to go, rather than come here and scream at people whether their opinion is garbage or not is a simply not welcome and i for one will do my utmost to avoid you in future on here, as you come across as a vile, angry little man, who wants to scream and shout his small little minded view on all things whether right wrong or indifferent. I wish you all the best with your journey and hope you get to where you want to be, I would however consider that the use of AAS might not be for you as it would appear that you appear to have some anger issues left unresolved. all the best


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Shame that such a useful thread for others to read on real life experience on DNP and what labs are currently producing good dnp has went to pot because someone wants to flame on others for progressing quicker.

Im out from here on in regarding going back and forward, tit for tat if anyone who is reading and wants my experience and advise on dnp then quote me and I'll get back other than that I'll leave the personal insults and tit for tat out.


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

What a shame a great thread trashed. Apologies on behalf of our good friend to everyone. If anyone needs help please DM me with dnp or start a thread.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Tricky said:


> Shame that such a useful thread for others to read on real life experience on DNP and what labs are currently producing good dnp has went to pot because someone wants to flame on others for progressing quicker.
> 
> Im out from here on in regarding going back and forward, tit for tat if anyone who is reading and wants my experience and advise on dnp then quote me and I'll get back other than that I'll leave the personal insults and tit for tat out.


 its shame and I dont know what the guys problem is he has turned on, you, @Tom-Nbk and @johnyc. the guy has firmly got a problem.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Mayzini said:


> its shame and I dont know what the guys problem is he has turned on, you, @Tom-Nbk and @johnyc. the guy has firmly got a problem.


 I just looked at his thread. I was genuinely speechless.... I had it in my mind he was jacked and ripped. .....

You know full well its not just with people of this forum he will have an issued with. will be family friends, work colleagues, partners etc Will be a general personality trait. Always is...

One really needs to look at oneself when you act like an obnoxious teenager in every post. The whole "cool story bro" response. My moody 14yo nephew says this a lot. Its cringy when your an adult.


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

I'm just proud of the fact I kept relatively relaxed on a massive calorie defecit snacking on plain rice cake between meals of brocolli and chicken and sat in my office sweating my bollocks off with the ac on full and a fan on my face . If anyone's going to be pissy it should be me.


----------



## St. Michael (Mar 29, 2017)

Mayzini said:


> honestly mate, I must also chip and say its time to wind it in and for you to leave this thread. Neither of these is suggesting nor promoting about non cardio etc, @tricky in his defence is suffering from a injury but this is a thread about DNP use. if you dont like its use or agree with it that's fine, but take your opinion to another thread or perhaps start your anti DNP thread or whatever. nothing you are saying is helping anyone. As I said in your log you have done very well with your cut, but your living dangerously slagging people off for their physiques when your not exactly out of the school yard. I would ask kindly that you simply leave this thread now so that people that do want to read user experiences of DNP can do so without a school playground slanging match derailing the whole thread. if you want to argue with the two posters do so by way of DM and not in the open forum as your not arguing or challenging anything you have any real knowledge about.


 Agreed. @TinTin10, I'm finding your contributions to this thread quite irritating. It started as a good discussion on the use of DNP, but now every second post is you dribbling blahblahblah, and it's hard to ignore because everyone else is interacting with you (so if I want to read their s**t I have to read yours too). Maybe you could start your own thread on the dangers, misuse and your general dislike of DNP? And leave this thread?


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

I apologise for rising to it to anyone that found it annoying. Can this thread get back on track now?

Down another lb this morning but the weight loss is slowing down now so I have further reduced defecit I think when all is said and done from Wednesday onwards I'll have lost about a stone with water coming off and glycogen filling back in etc.

So even off dnp I still have work to do but plan to run low dose clen and continue defecit for another 3-4 weeks


----------



## St. Michael (Mar 29, 2017)

JohhnyC said:


> I just looked at his thread. I was genuinely speechless.... I had it in my mind he was jacked and ripped. .....
> 
> You know full well its not just with people of this forum he will have an issued with. will be family friends, work colleagues, partners etc Will be a general personality trait. Always is...
> 
> One really needs to look at oneself when you act like an obnoxious teenager in every post. The whole "cool story bro" response. My moody 14yo nephew says this a lot. Its cringy when your an adult.


 You butt-hurt bro? You sound butthurt. Ps i f**ked yer mum.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

JohhnyC said:


> I just looked at his thread. I was genuinely speechless.... I had it in my mind he was jacked and ripped. .....
> 
> You know full well its not just with people of this forum he will have an issued with. will be family friends, work colleagues, partners etc Will be a general personality trait. Always is...
> 
> One really needs to look at oneself when you act like an obnoxious teenager in every post. The whole "cool story bro" response. My moody 14yo nephew says this a lot. Its cringy when your an adult.





Tom-Nbk said:


> I'm just proud of the fact I kept relatively relaxed on a massive calorie defecit snacking on plain rice cake between meals of brocolli and chicken and sat in my office sweating my bollocks off with the ac on full and a fan on my face . If anyone's going to be pissy it should be me.


 i held off, I even went to his log and congratulated him on his progress, but some people are not here for the sharing of information. never seen so much anger. I get it he didnt agree with people using DNP i understand that but to keep banging on about it the way is a joke.

blimey I am 4 weeks into this Tren cut and I could go either way whilst being in a calories deficit but blimey such anger. definitely been bullied at some point that one, AAS are not for him IMO !


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

Mayzini said:


> i held off, I even went to his log and congratulated him on his progress, but some people are not here for the sharing of information. never seen so much anger. I get it he didnt agree with people using DNP i understand that but to keep banging on about it the way is a joke.
> 
> blimey I am 4 weeks into this Tren cut and I could go either way whilst being in a calories deficit but blimey such anger. definitely been bullied at some point that one, AAS are not for him IMO !


 Cal defecit and tren is how most murders are committed


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Tom-Nbk said:


> Cal defecit and tren is how most murders are committed


 ha ha strangely it seems to calm, me down a little and makes me ore thoughtful before I speak but the guy was starting to push my buttons as ruining a decent thready for personal gain is just a waste.


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

wow some helmets in this thread lol

@Tricky @Tom-Nbk can u guys keep us updated please interested to see if you's are holding water and how quick use fill back out.

3 days off dnp today myself after a 3 week blast. Feel great now t-shirts starting to get tight! Meaning filling out fast. Eating at maintenance. 2lbs up but my mid section has gone even smaller so buzzin. Defo was holding some water and everywhere feels tighter.


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

Etoboss said:


> wow some helmets in this thread lol
> 
> @Tricky @Tom-Nbk can u guys keep us updated please interested to see if you's are holding water and how quick use fill back out.
> 
> 3 days off dnp today myself after a 3 week blast. Feel great now t-shirts starting to get tight! Meaning filling out fast. Eating at maintenance. 2lbs up but my mid section has gone even smaller so buzzin. Defo was holding some water and everywhere feels tighter.


 Great news I'm so close to finishing now two tabs left and I have to get them munched. Can't wait to see what happens of it

Some people carb load after to fill back out is this bad idea generally ??


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Etoboss said:


> wow some helmets in this thread lol
> 
> @Tricky @Tom-Nbk can u guys keep us updated please interested to see if you's are holding water and how quick use fill back out.
> 
> 3 days off dnp today myself after a 3 week blast. Feel great now t-shirts starting to get tight! Meaning filling out fast. Eating at maintenance. 2lbs up but my mid section has gone even smaller so buzzin. Defo was holding some water and everywhere feels tighter.


 I've lost nearly 4lbs since I stoped dnp and ate above maintence for sure on Sunday due to dominios and Ben and jerrys

I'm still on 50mcg t3 and 80-120mcg clen


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Tom-Nbk said:


> Great news I'm so close to finishing now two tabs left and I have to get them munched. Can't wait to see what happens of it
> 
> Some people carb load after to fill back out is this bad idea generally ??


 Nar mate I went from 110 carbs on dnp to 150 carbs last 3 days next week will be 200 carbs and staying there. Didn't want any rebound after more research it's best not to carb load the day u stop dnp

I no dnp still in my system but muscles defo filling up already. Downing 10g vit c per day as well to help shift water fast


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Tricky said:


> I've lost nearly 4lbs since I stoped dnp and ate above maintence for sure on Sunday due to dominios and Ben and jerrys
> 
> I'm still on 50mcg t3 and 80-120mcg clen


 Lol mate I had dominos and Ben and jerrys on Sunday. Double decade with extra cheese and chocolate brownie Ben and jerrys.

You defo must of been holding water then mate see if drop even more over the next 5 days. Ment to take a week to drop all water

same still on t3 myself will stay on t3 another 2 weeks then dropping it.

I over did it though had like 3k kcal on sat and 4k cal on Sunday  very last cheat now for me for a good few weeks


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

How long before you both returned back to a normal temp


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

I have the worst sugar cravings ATM from dnp I am day dreaming about doughnuts ice cream full fat pepsi etc. Few more days only then back to maintenance and starting low dose clen

For anyone that is considering dnp it's a mental battle but when you get pumped in the gym and start to see how better you look and can see muscle fibres contracting etc for the first time that's the motivation I would dare say I'm close to 10% now if not 10% at 220lbs will have a play with calipers tonight so the challenge is on to finish 8% in the next four weeks.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Tom-Nbk said:


> I have the worst sugar cravings ATM from dnp I am day dreaming about doughnuts ice cream full fat pepsi etc. Few more days only then back to maintenance and starting low dose clen
> 
> For anyone that is considering dnp it's a mental battle but when you get pumped in the gym and start to see how better you look and can see muscle fibres contracting etc for the first time that's the motivation I would dare say I'm close to 10% now if not 10% at 220lbs will have a play with calipers tonight so the challenge is on to finish 8% in the next four weeks.


 Good work mate


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Temp is perfectly normal for me today yesterday was abit hot though. But not as bad as when was on dnp. Still sweat loads when doing cardio but the t3 makes me sweat.

Mate sweet craving have been insane! I bought some chewable vit c tabs there really really sweet and helped loads. And loads of cherry Pepsi max. But man I am a big chocolate muncher and it's been soooooo hard.

Sounds like u done well Tom be good to see some before and after pics if you took any?


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Tom-Nbk said:


> How long before you both returned back to a normal temp


 Took last dose at 9pm Thursday and last night I didn't notice being hot or throughout today so I reckon 72 hours should do it


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

Etoboss said:


> Temp is perfectly normal for me today yesterday was abit hot though. But not as bad as when was on dnp. Still sweat loads when doing cardio but the t3 makes me sweat.
> 
> Mate sweet craving have been insane! I bought some chewable vit c tabs there really really sweet and helped loads. And loads of cherry Pepsi max. But man I am a big chocolate muncher and it's been soooooo hard.
> 
> Sounds like u done well Tom be good to see some before and after pics if you took any?


 I will do once I've filled back out and pulled the plug on the water mate.

I've been smashing the cardio to bits still feel strong but one thing I've noticed is how mongy and forgetful I've been that's probs the low carb days though

On cheat meals I've noticed I now struggle to finish big portions lol


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

This was a good thread worth looking at as well guys

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/156475-my-dnp-cycle-with-now-pic/?do=embed


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Unsafe.

Thanks for turning up though lads.

A pleasure as always.

Now Foxtrot Oscar back under the bridge.

View attachment 143715


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

TinTin10 said:


> Unsafe.
> 
> Thanks for turning up though lads.
> 
> ...


 Continue to read the rest of the thread you potato lol you've just been proven wrong wrong wrongggggg

We know it isn't safe, do we care we are anabolic users just like you. It's fu**ing obvious it isn't safe but we take the risks we get the rewards


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

Good night potato man


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Tom-Nbk said:


> Continue to read the rest of the thread you potato lol you've just been proven wrong wrong wrongggggg
> 
> We know it isn't safe, do we care we are anabolic users just like you. It's fu**ing obvious it isn't safe but we take the risks we get the rewards


 Point taken on the cardio - although he did say that cardio should be in everyones regime so half a point.

End of the said he wouldnt call the stack 'safe or healthy', which was part of my point.

Il accept I wasnt correct in saying cardio is a must WHILST running that stack.


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

You are preaching to people that have trained longer than you used more drugs than you have generally more experience than you. You come in here and flame us preaching how this and that isn't safe. We are on a STEROID forum none of this is safe.

Your trt dose isn't safe, infact you may even shut your natural test down forever and be on life long test jabs. We know the risks now stop trying to plead safety to experienced users. Jesus Christ

Sorry for calling you a potato LOL but you are honestly unbelievable


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

Case CLOSED.


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Tom-Nbk said:


> You are preaching to people that have trained longer than you used more drugs than you have generally more experience than you. You come in here and flame us preaching how this and that isn't safe. We are on a STEROID forum none of this is safe.
> 
> Your trt dose isn't safe, infact you may even shut your natural test down forever and be on life long test jabs. We know the risks now stop trying to plead safety to experienced users. Jesus Christ
> 
> Sorry for calling you a potato LOL but you are honestly unbelievable


 Not preaching at all.....I was giving my opinion from the research id done. Obviously, somewhere along the line, ive got it wrong.

You were also wrong by saying the stack wasnt dangerous and ' whatever you use to create the deficity doesnt matter, only that the deficit is created'.

The stack clearly is dangerous, but mainly not for the reasons I thought it was.

And theres a huge difference between the safety of a TRT dose and the safety of that stack. You know that, but continue with the ring-a-ring-a-rosie in here with your pals.


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

I think I need to frame that LOL.

@JohhnyC @Tricky @Mayzini



TinTin10 said:


> Not preaching at all.....I was giving my opinion from the research id done. Obviously, somewhere along the line, ive got it wrong.
> 
> You were also wrong by saying the stack wasnt dangerous and ' whatever you use to create the deficity doesnt matter, only that the deficit is created'.
> 
> ...


 So you came into a dnp thread with active users that have real life experience yet you decided to spout some nonsense from a page you've probably read on bodybuilding.com or something while you ordered your lifting gloves and chalk to deadlift 100kg

Next time how about asking us properly about it instead of OMG SAFETY

Back to the kitchen now sweetheart I've left the marigolds for you to wash up.


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Tom-Nbk said:


> How is that dangerous it really doesn't matter how the defecit is created so long as it is. I wouldn't go as far to say it's dangerous.


 Its dangerous. Like I said. Like El Chapo confirmed.

Like you denied. Using the knowledge from your VAST experience and numerous cycles.

Simple as that.


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

WE KNOW ITS DANGEROUS. You don't like that fine, don't use.

Case closed now kindly leave the thread so us wreckless cu**s can continue to talk about our dangerous substances


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Tom-Nbk said:


> WE KNOW ITS DANGEROUS. You don't like that fine, don't use.
> 
> Case closed now kindly leave the thread so us wreckless cu**s can continue to talk about our dangerous substances


 Its *reckless

and NOW you know its dangerous.....cuz you werent so sure before!

Anyways xx


----------



## musclebubble (Jul 2, 2011)

Tricky said:


> Thanks mate just come up with a plan and stick at it. It's all about consistency as I'm sure you know. I got myself in a bad place with drinking, 27k of gambling debt and marriage strain so I was away from the scene for quite a while, got a very lazy attitude and balloned to over 16 stone.
> 
> came clean with my wife about money problem, sought addiction help, quit drinking and joined the gym. I uploaded the photos so I could hold myself accountabLe.
> 
> ...


 I can relate to the the gambling issue. That's been a major pitfall of mine for the past 20yrs. In fact it's probably the no1 reason i drifted away from the gym which i enjoyed so much and had been part of my routine for such a long time.

Working out is great for the mind & body! I've got weights at home, but haven't touched them in a while. (it's alright, but nowhere as good as the gym). *"Its a long road but the scales and physics Fred's pics are motivating me to keep chipping away each day"*. That true!, but in fact once you get into the routine, it becomes much easier & second nature. It does take discipline in terms of diet & training consistency. I've had few of my cousins totally transform their physiques. Few of them, bodybuilder physiques with the aid of gear, and the other few more of a beach model physique, as far as i know they are natty.

Having bee in out of training numerous times, i know how my body reacts. First 2-3 week, it's a bit of a struggle specially in terms of strength, but within a month it's all back (muscle memory). However now that i'm older need to be smarter and will be training more towards bodybuilding & aesthetic, not bothered about being the strongest in the gym or whatever. Used to get dragged into that back in the day, but was picking up injuries which is obviously counter productive,as you can't train when you got extreme pain in your shoulders and elbows, as i did for example. I've lost a stone already and i'm 17 stone on the dot, just by consuming a bit less calories and a bit less junk. Once i resume training, my target will be to drop down to 15.5 or 16 stone, max. I'm not a competing bodybuilder so there is no need for me to weight 250lb+

Anyway enough talking from me. Take care! :thumbup1:


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Blimey it's like my teenager can't admit being wrong and needs to get the last word in.


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

Results so far a stone down in two weeks but remember I still have water to come off and to fill back out ( that will definitely be interesting ). DNP has basically tightened me up zero strength loss or muscle loss. Was big before but my gut was taking the brunt of it, not bad shape may I add just swole and a bit fat in areas. Carried lots of fat around stomach and chest.

Been on DNP for 13 days now. With one left to go.

I'm not 100% where I wanted to be but I've saved myself a bit of time and it's motivated me to continue my cut into sub 10%

I'd run dnp again but only in Winter. I went into dnp disliking the drug because of its bad press but now I've ran it, I'd say I've been blown away more than anything steroid, fat burner, whatever I've ran before. Awesome drug let down by bad press and it's ability to be unforgiving to say the least if you take too much.

View attachment IMG_4058.JPG


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Tom-Nbk said:


> Results so far a stone down in two weeks but remember I still have water to come off and to fill back out ( that will definitely be interesting ). DNP has basically tightened me up zero strength loss or muscle loss. Was big before but my gut was taking the brunt of it, not bad shape may I add just swole and a bit fat in areas. Carried lots of fat around stomach and chest.
> 
> Been on DNP for 13 days now. With one left to go.
> 
> ...


 Looking cracking dude.

What you said is exactly my experience. I avoiding it for years on end due to the bad press. Was tempted many times but bottled out at the last minute.

But having done it you realise if you're smart about it, it is perfectly fine to use.


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

Another lb and a half off. 15.5lb gone so far

No meal prep today ugh so will have to wing it


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

Cool weather today and rain.


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

This thread is handy to get an insight into the mind of tintin

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/295720-eddie-hall-is-on-netflix/?page=2&do=embed

Hes a totally delusional f**k tard who has the reasoning ability of a chimp

Cringey argument, but still he is an autistic mong and more proof continues to pile up


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

0161M said:


> This thread is handy to get an insight into the mind of tintin
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/295720-eddie-hall-is-on-netflix/?page=2&do=embed
> 
> ...


 He is something else! I knew he was a mong but the more posts of his I read he does not cease to amaze me. Like the gift that keeps on giving and how he thinks he is in a position to give out diet, training and gear advise from his lack of real world experience and his body condition to boot is beyond me


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Tricky said:


> He is something else! I knew he was a mong but the more posts of his I read he does not cease to amaze me. Like the gift that keeps on giving and how he thinks he is in a position to give out diet, training and gear advise from his lack of real world experience and his body condition to boot is beyond me


 my thought is just steer clear of the guy dont entertain his delusional posts or responses, the more you do the more you feed it. ignore it and like a fly sooner or later he will buzz off.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

TinTin10 said:


> You look like s**t for the amount of Gear and fat burners youre on.....youre trying to cut when you have f**k all to cut.
> 
> Your mate @Tom-Nbk has been using DNP for years as he says, and his conditioning is fu**ing s**t for the amount of fat burners he is running. Look at his pictures. His love handles are worse than mine a year ago.
> 
> Users like you pair are the reason this site is fu**ing dieing off.


 I'm on 300mg of test for just 4 weeks. I don't need to justify myself to someone who was 35% or higher body fat taking 500mg test. Jealousy gets you nowhere in life my friend and your testament to that. Your just bitter of others progressing quicker than you. You make claims such as x and y is dangerous yet you've no proof or life experience to back it up

its people like you why this thread is dying, keyboard warriors with no experience of a compound slamming it.


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

TinTin10 said:


> You look like s**t for the amount of Gear and fat burners youre on.....youre trying to cut when you have f**k all to cut.
> 
> Your mate @Tom-Nbk has been using DNP for years as he says, and his conditioning is fu**ing s**t for the amount of fat burners he is running. Look at his pictures. His love handles are worse than mine a year ago.
> 
> ...


 Autisms still in full swing i see

I never once said or suggested it makes him the worlds hardest man, you really have trouble comprehending words

Remember how you said it would be very easy to beat the worlds strongest man and 23+ stone behemoth in a street fight...... I still get a good laugh from that


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

I've used dnp once? Prior to that no fat burners. I've cut a stone in two weeks I can understand your frustration. You are still fat with no sign of abs. Infact you probably carrying another 10kg of mayonnaise. You astonish me how you even dare to comment on other people's physiques


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

hows about everyone just calms down and leaves it alone as this is getting tedious and a little childish. No one is winning out of this argument and ultimately the forum is the only loser. @Tom-Nbk I wouldnt waste any more of your time entertaining it, dragging yourself into it, isnt worth it you have more experience than that so rise above it. your experience etc in this log have merit @Tricky honestly I must say your just fueling the fire so please can I ask politely if you just leave it as this is spreading all over the board. @TinTin10 clearly you have your opinion and everyone else has theirs, clearly you are not the type that concedes even when you are potentially wrong, but please stop picking fights with all and sundry as none of this is constructive for any Party. if you continue to fight like this, this will only result in bans which isnt good for the board either.


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

Mayzini said:


> hows about everyone just calms down and leaves it alone as this is getting tedious and a little childish. No one is winning out of this argument and ultimately the forum is the only loser. @Tom-Nbk I wouldnt waste any more of your time entertaining it, dragging yourself into it, isnt worth it you have more experience than that so rise above it. your experience etc in this log have merit @Tricky honestly I must say your just fueling the fire so please can I ask politely if you just leave it as this is spreading all over the board. @TinTin10 clearly you have your opinion and everyone else has theirs, clearly you are not the type that concedes even when you are potentially wrong, but please stop picking fights with all and sundry as none of this is constructive for any Party. if you continue to fight like this, this will only result in bans which isnt good for the board either.


 I've repeatadly tried to move the conversation back on topic but I'm being insulted again for what? What ultimately needs to happen is this guy is removed from the board simple as that.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Tom-Nbk said:


> I've repeatadly tried to move the conversation back on topic but I'm being insulted again for what? What ultimately needs to happen is this guy is removed from the board simple as that.


 He's having a vacation from the board as we speak.

Please continue on topic, i'll try to clear this up.


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> He's having a vacation from the board as we speak.
> 
> Please continue on topic, i'll try to clear this up.


 Thank you. Sorry you have this mess to clear up


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Tom-Nbk said:


> Thank you. Sorry you have this mess to clear up


 No worries mate, at least its done :thumbup1:


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> No worries mate, at least its done :thumbup1:


 May I suggest a permanent ban. It seems he's never really added much to the forum?


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

Last DNP this morning done. Glad the cycle is done tbh. Starting clen this weekend or next week.

Total weight loss 16-17lbs will update in a few days once water starts to come off.

Overall out of every anabolic / supp i've ran this has been by far the most dramatic and had the biggest impact on me.

15st 8lbs today but want to be more around 15 stone mark super lean. Have another four weeks then I'm throwing the towel in on the cut with the aim to maintain and look at a small bulk towards winter time.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Tom-Nbk said:


> Last DNP this morning done. Glad the cycle is done tbh. Starting clen this weekend or next week.
> 
> Total weight loss 16-17lbs will update in a few days once water starts to come off.
> 
> ...


 well done mate, I am definitely going to give it a run myself once the warmer weather passes.


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Tom-Nbk said:


> Last DNP this morning done. Glad the cycle is done tbh. Starting clen this weekend or next week.
> 
> Total weight loss 16-17lbs will update in a few days once water starts to come off.
> 
> ...


 That's some drop in lbs well done. You will instantly start to feel great in the gym now off it.

Starting clen myself prob next week though while waiting for dimensions clen to be made this week, local to me so easy to get and the old hacks clen was great evenly dosed so hoping this is the same.


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

Update. Down another half a pound but pretty sure this is where the DNP loss will stop and hopefully in a few days the plug on the water will give way, and I lose a tad bit more. Started clen today at 40mcg. Already starting to cool down from the DNP THANK GOD.

I've just found out that Taylormade do 125mg caps now as he said people were complaining the 250mg was too strong LOL. I wouldn't complain but they did kick my ass at times.

Enjoyed a bit of chocolate and fruit last night after a good bout of low - moderate carbs for three weeks. Still no massive carb day yet though going to wait until the weekend when it's due.

I should also add I feel much better at a lighter weight even with dnp still in my system and definitely had more energy to pound the Mrs LOL


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Tom-Nbk said:


> Update. Down another half a pound but pretty sure this is where the DNP loss will stop and hopefully in a few days the plug on the water will give way, and I lose a tad bit more. Started clen today at 40mcg. Already starting to cool down from the DNP THANK GOD.
> 
> I've just found out that Taylormade do 125mg caps now as he said people were complaining the 250mg was too strong LOL. I wouldn't complain but they did kick my ass at times.
> 
> ...


 I would like to try and see if 4 weeks on 125mg dnp beat 2 weeks at 250mg as 2 weeks at 250mg can be a bit of a chore at times but I know 4 weeks at 125mg would be a breeze and it can be run safely for that duration


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

How soon guys after your last dose did your temp return back to fully normal


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Tom-Nbk said:


> How soon guys after your last dose did your temp return back to fully normal


 4th day I was completely normal 3rd pretty much unless doing some lifting or moving things to sweat


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

Tricky said:


> 4th day I was completely normal 3rd pretty much unless doing some lifting or moving things to sweat


 Just had a near hypo experience on dnp low carb last night and this morning caught me. Rush to boots for a coke and sandwich first time that's happened on it. Very light-headed and spaced out


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Tom-Nbk said:


> Just had a near hypo experience on dnp low carb last night and this morning caught me. Rush to boots for a coke and sandwich first time that's happened on it.


 Lucky I never had any experience of that whilst on or just came off

i just sweated loads constantly so drank fluids and lucozade zero


----------



## leechild4 (Mar 14, 2013)

Tom-Nbk said:


> Just had a near hypo experience on dnp low carb last night and this morning caught me. Rush to boots for a coke and sandwich first time that's happened on it. Very light-headed and spaced out


 Yes I had the same thing one time as well whilst on it. Was after a gym and LISS cardio session, felt so spaced out like you say. I went straight to the tescos and drank a lucozade and ate a bar or chocolate straight in the aisle. took a little while to feel better but remember reading about this as a possible (dehydration/hypo) side effect. so knew what it was.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Tom-Nbk said:


> Just had a near hypo experience on dnp low carb last night and this morning caught me. Rush to boots for a coke and sandwich first time that's happened on it. Very light-headed and spaced out


 Same experience, found morning time worst, having a shower and weak as s**t. Bowel of cereal really helps but tough to control portion size.


----------



## MUN802 (Dec 1, 2015)

Tom-Nbk said:


> Update. Down another half a pound but pretty sure this is where the DNP loss will stop and hopefully in a few days the plug on the water will give way, and I lose a tad bit more. Started clen today at 40mcg. Already starting to cool down from the DNP THANK GOD.
> 
> I've just found out that Taylormade do *125mg caps now* as he said people were complaining the 250mg was too strong LOL. I wouldn't complain but they did kick my ass at times.
> 
> ...


 Started these on Monday. 250mg a day. Going to try 375 next week. Wish the sunny Lancashire weather would sod off.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Tom-Nbk said:


> How soon guys after your last dose did your temp return back to fully normal


 Days mate. 3 / 4 days after I stopped I was in Asia in 36deg heat. Hot (obviously) but no DNP effect.

In fact, felt good as was carrying low bf so not as sweaty


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

Still feel monged the **** out pretty light headed all day long gonna chug some more water and grab a lucozade. I have a feeling my electrolyte are out or something

Sods law it's on the day after I stop dnp


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

I have a feeling a huge carb refeed needs to happen tonight and get a pizza in or something.


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

Update. Dropped another 2lb this morning and that was after a dominos last night lol! Looks like the water has started to shift.

I had the WORST light headed feeling most of yesterday couldn't put it down to anything ended up chugging close to 4 litres of water before bed (not all at once!) I must have been badly dehydrated as actually realised I hadn't drank much but fizzy pop all day quite an awful experience so if it isn't obvious already don't get caught out with your water and electrolyte intake get it in consistently throughout the day

I normally do but for some reason yesterday I didn't feel the thirst as usual and it caught up with me !


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

I went a full day without much water at all due to busy at work. And I looked like shite even the next morning I looked bloated! Was pissing constantly yellow So the following day I drank tons of water strange thing was I wasn't needing to piss it all out like I normally do like every hour. My 1st piss was lunch time! Was still yellow. But by the night I was pissing clear and every hour or 2 again. So it's like all the water intake I had the day after from being dehydrated it kinda held onto the water.

But the next morning I was lean again and dropped a few lbs, unlike the morning before felt really bloated and gained weight. So people who don't drink enough water while on dnp is most likely to look and feel bloated


----------



## Sevn (Mar 13, 2016)

TM DNP Caps came in.

Will do 750mg/day for 5 days starting tomorrow looking for wicked weight loss.

Going to Marbella on Sunday, will stop DNP Wednesday. No idea of current weight but I feel pretty bloated had a few binge episodes here and there because some b-day parties and some mates leaving for interships in different countries for 12 month.

Will go at it hard and heavy, logging diet and weight here. Will measure morning weight tomorrow.


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Sevn said:


> TM DNP Caps came in.
> 
> Will do 750mg/day for 5 days starting tomorrow looking for wicked weight loss.
> 
> ...


 Are you being serious? Your jumping in at 750mg/ed. do more research before starting it! you clearly haven't done any!

Edit: just read another post of yours and sounds like u have used dnp many times ? Either way still mad jumping in at 750mg


----------



## Sevn (Mar 13, 2016)

Etoboss said:


> Are you being serious? Your jumping in at 750mg/ed. do more research before starting it! you clearly haven't done any!
> 
> Edit: just read another post of yours and sounds like u have used dnp many times ? Either way still mad jumping in at 750mg


 yes couple of cycles.

Looking to lose about 2lbs of fat / day, 15lbs overall in 7 days. I don't really recommend this and low dose is LOADS better but I know how to get in and out quick with high dosages and lose loads of fat.

I'll log activity and diet everyday just for fun for you guys also this would be really impossible without the use of recreational drugs but I don't think rec drugs talk is allowed here but just thought i'd put a disclaimer before anyone wants to try this out and fails horrible.


----------



## St. Michael (Mar 29, 2017)

Etoboss said:


> Are you being serious? Your jumping in at 750mg/ed. do more research before starting it! you clearly haven't done any!
> 
> Edit: just read another post of yours and sounds like u have used dnp many times ? Either way still mad jumping in at 750mg


 750 is the point where i start throwing up. First time I tried it I thought "I'll finish strong", ended up being sick. Second time I thought "I'll cut my saturation time in half by having 750 day one and then 500 for 11 more days" , again was up at 4am evacuating violently from both ends.

I reckon 625 would be my sweet spot but never had any 125 caps before.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Sevn said:


> yes couple of cycles.
> 
> Looking to lose about 2lbs of fat / day, 15lbs overall in 7 days. I don't really recommend this and low dose is LOADS better but I know how to get in and out quick with high dosages and lose loads of fat.
> 
> I'll log activity and diet everyday just for fun for you guys also this would be really impossible without the use of recreational drugs but I don't think rec drugs talk is allowed here but just thought i'd put a disclaimer before anyone wants to try this out and fails horrible.


 Rec drug talk is allowed.

Goinf straight in at 750mg dnp regardless of previous cycles is stupid.

Why have you left it so late to lose weight before a holiday?


----------



## St. Michael (Mar 29, 2017)

Sevn said:


> yes couple of cycles.
> 
> Looking to lose about 2lbs of fat / day, 15lbs overall in 7 days. I don't really recommend this and low dose is LOADS better but I know how to get in and out quick with high dosages and lose loads of fat.
> 
> I'll log activity and diet everyday just for fun for you guys also this would be really impossible without the use of recreational drugs but I don't think rec drugs talk is allowed here but just thought i'd put a disclaimer before anyone wants to try this out and fails horrible.


 You can talk recreational drugs. I assume some sort of amphetamine?


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

St. Michael said:


> 750 is the point where i start throwing up. First time I tried it I thought "I'll finish strong", ended up being sick. Second time I thought "I'll cut my saturation time in half by having 750 day one and then 500 for 11 more days" , again was up at 4am evacuating violently from both ends.
> 
> I reckon 625 would be my sweet spot but never had any 125 caps before.


 I ran 625mg 2 years ago of TM stuff but no way could I run 625mg if their recent stuff as it's far stronger than it was 2 years ago. 500mg killed me now. I couldn't imagine 500mg for more than 3 days as once that dose build up there is no way could I work and function never mind 750mg

unless he is talking about a crap lab that you have to run 750mg of


----------



## St. Michael (Mar 29, 2017)

Tricky said:


> Rec drug talk is allowed.
> 
> Goinf straight in at 750mg dnp regardless of previous cycles is stupid.
> 
> Why have you left it so late to lose weight before a holiday?


 Using dnp is stupid. Using steroids is stupid. Snorting coke is stupid. Except when it isn't. I don't really see the need to point any of this out. You think he's going to die or something? I bet you he doesn't.


----------



## St. Michael (Mar 29, 2017)

Tricky said:


> I ran 625mg 2 years ago of TM stuff but no way could I run 625mg if their recent stuff as it's far stronger than it was 2 years ago. 500mg killed me now. I couldn't imagine 500mg for more than 3 days as once that dose build up there is no way could I work and function never mind 750mg
> 
> unless he is talking about a crap lab that you have to run 750mg of


 I'd not run 750 of any lab long term but i often feel the need to chuck in a high dose day at some point in a 500/day cycle. Like I say, doesn't work for me and I'll not be trying it next time.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

St. Michael said:


> Using dnp is stupid. Using steroids is stupid. Snorting coke is stupid. Except when it isn't. I don't really see the need to point any of this out. You think he's going to die or something? I bet you he doesn't.


 lol I couldn't care less if some faceless stranger on an Internet forum dies but I'm pretty certain nobody is dying from 750mg dnp lol

chirst chill out


----------



## SlinMeister (Feb 21, 2017)

Guys instead of rising DNP doses... Just add something synergistic with like 10mg Yohimbine and some 1/2 ECA pills a day and 25-50mcg T3.

You will shed fat like mad.

DNP will suck the life from you...

On it you can't just sit on your coach and loose fat... You have to keep sweating your ass off.

If you overdose it you will feel too much tired to do anything.

Drink also lots of electrolytes, sugar free ofc....


----------



## Sevn (Mar 13, 2016)

St. Michael said:


> You can talk recreational drugs. I assume some sort of amphetamine?


 Yep pretty much amps dosed throughout the day to kill appetite/energy and downers with short half life to get some sleep at night.

Most important I've thing noticed from all my cycles is hydration and constant supply of electrolytes is key.

Everything, load up on sodium/potassium/taurine/magnesium. Keep drinking even if you're not thirsty and put all your water bottles in the fridge always so that when you drink its v cold and it cools your body temp a little bit down.

Similar to eating ice cream makes you very cold assuming you're not dnp else you'll be sweating buckets lol.


----------



## St. Michael (Mar 29, 2017)

Tricky said:


> lol I couldn't care less if some faceless stranger on an Internet forum dies but I'm pretty certain nobody is dying from 750mg dnp lol
> 
> chirst chill out


 Was I raging? :confused1: sorry, didn't realise. So what's so stupid about running dnp at 750?


----------



## St. Michael (Mar 29, 2017)

SlinMeister said:


> Guys instead of rising DNP doses... Just add something synergistic with like 10mg Yohimbine and some 1/2 ECA pills a day and 25-50mcg T3.
> 
> You will shed fat like mad.
> 
> ...


 Yeah I'm doing 500dnp + 50t3 until about 12%, then adding 80 clen until 10%, then just doing 80clen +20 yohmb + 50 t3 until 8%.


----------



## S123 (Jun 14, 2013)

I do believe lecturing people on dnp doses is silly, I've taken 750mg of this new stuff to get my levels peaked and it felt like hell on earth, just let people find out the dosages themselves, some people will take 750mg for a day or two and think forget that and back off the dosage so it works out most of the time. if you're suffering to the point you feel like you're dying and you still pop high doses you're an idiot.


----------



## aLadNamedAsh (May 23, 2015)

SlinMeister said:


> Guys instead of rising DNP doses... Just add something synergistic with like 10mg Yohimbine and some 1/2 ECA pills a day and 25-50mcg T3.
> 
> You will shed fat like mad.
> 
> ...


 Lol this. Back last year I did 750mg/day lasted like 4-5 days. Can't sit as constantly sweating, as soon as you move from the fan you'll be soaked. You can't sleep, as the bed is soaked. Unless you have no gf/family and don't work I wouldn't do it. Wouldn't even attempt in U.K. Summer though

My next run I'll do 250 for most days..then randomly pulse 750mg around days I know I'll be at home, probably 3-4/ 7 days will be at 750mg. Will also take amp sulfate, its best appetite suppression


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

Agreed harsh stuff but insane for fat loss. Will never forget moving house on dnp in 27c heat.... Ever

My temperature is pretty much back to normal slightly hot today but nothing dramatic. Three days off now weigh in on the morning see if any waters dropped


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

Guy running latest batch of TM at 750mg? Braver man than me 250mg felt like absoloute hell fire at times


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

Tell u what tho since coming off I've felt ropey as f**k but I have a feeling I'm just generally run down 6 days worked this week and LONG hours and body adjusting to not being on it or something. Spaced out feeling like a mini hangover but I am hydrated and electrolytes are in.

Still on diet. Need to be as strict as possible now. Four weeks left on cut


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

A week now off dnp for me. This morn was my weigh in  sad to say I am up 4lbs but the good news is my mid section has stayed the same size! So haven't gained anything on my stomach. Most likely just muscles filling up. Still feel flat though. It's a right head f**k. Cheat day today may check weight again Monday.


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

I started using Balkan clen before my dnp arrived. I took it steady with the increase. Got up to 100mg for 2 days before dropping back to 80. Felt ragged on that much. Still rough on 80 so dropped to 40mg the day I started 125mg dnp. I've taken 250mg dnp and 40mg clen, twice and I'm restless as fcuk at night. Cannot keep cool or stop thrashing about.

Have to make it work for me without disrupting my sleep. Hate sleepless/restless nights more than anything. I'm going to stick to a subtle run of 125mg dnp and 40mg clen. I don't want it fking with my sleep or work. Certainly won't be taking downers to sleep. Totally defeats the object as you end up feeling wnkered off of the downers.


----------



## irish86 (Oct 16, 2014)

Ran dnp before and know how to control it . I'm due to get key hole surgery on my left knee to remove debris from cartilage in the next 2 mths, I had my right knee done 4mths ago, and as I had to take a week off and sat on a couch for a week I was a watery mess for a few weeks after.. I was thinking, would it be ok to run a low dose 125/250mg dnp for the week after surgery where I'll be on the couch, I was only on pain killer last time but will the dnp effect healing, I'm on trt dose test e btw, and obviously diet will be on point and greatly reduced as not active


----------



## St. Michael (Mar 29, 2017)

Enda said:


> will the dnp effect healing,


 IDK. It messes with the ATP pathways in the cell. I have no idea if this could interfere with healing but I personally wouldn't risk it.


----------



## SlinMeister (Feb 21, 2017)

Etoboss said:


> A week now off dnp for me. This morn was my weigh in  sad to say I am up 4lbs but the good news is my mid section has stayed the same size! So haven't gained anything on my stomach. Most likely just muscles filling up. Still feel flat though. It's a right head f**k. Cheat day today may check weight again Monday.


 Going back of weight is normal... You were glycogen depleted.

When you go off DNP it's better if you stay in a low carb diet for 2 weeks.

That way you will drop water weight.

Just add fats.... Sort of keto diet...

Then reverse fats with carbs slowly.

I know that some people say reverse dieting is bullshit but I would do it till you go back to maintenance.

I would do that...

*Maintenance

*-200 cals, add 2-4w DNP

*Keep deficit but switch to low carb (100g) moderate fat diet for 2 weeks

*Slowly up cals week by week and start you bulk or stay near maintenance...

I always skipped the last 2 points of the diet and always had bad rebound from DNP cycle.

Last thing I think that DNP is sort of toxic in the end so... I wouldn't run it for more than 4w even if low dose, toxin accumulates...

2w DNP T3 Yohimbine ECA

2w T3 Clen

I'm the end stacking drugs is always a WIN WIN.


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

Felt rough as a badgers arse since coming off but I have dropped slightly but only by a little bit gonna rest tonight and tomorrow and load up on some serious calories

Like eto said I'm still flat as a pancake and feel thrashed from the DNP but I look good LOL


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

SlinMeister said:


> Going back of weight is normal... You were glycogen depleted.
> 
> When you go off DNP it's better if you stay in a low carb diet for 2 weeks.
> 
> ...


 Good points mate.

I would just comment:

*, Yep I didn't add T3 or ec, think that would have made a massive difference.

* Coming off you need to keep cals low until everything settles down. I have no evidence for this but I do think that the body tried yet to restore fat.

* Low carbs? Not understanding why this is pushed around so much. Low carbs are irrelevant it's calories that determine fat gain/low. If low carbs help keep hunger at bay great, go for it, but I see no advantage to it at all. Makes me lethargic, I over eat cals due to fats, and I have no food satisfaction. I think that is a very personal choice so one should experiment. Not a one size fits all.

* Toxicity: 1 went 23 days I think any yes even at full saturation I felt more and more like s**t. I think DNP will f**k you up even if you ran 125mg for months as it will slowly poison you. Shorter sharp blasts and a breaks seems far better. It's s shitty time anyway.


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

Update for everyone...

Ran DNP 250mg for two weeks dropped 15lbs. Dropped the DNP on wednesday of this week

Weigh in this morning have lost another 2 and three quarters lb. Looks like water has come off now.

Total loss on DNP : 17 3/4 pounds.

Will weigh in on Monday again and see where we are at. Doesn't seem glyco has filled back in yet.

Absoloutely insane weight loss!

I'm 15st 6 and a quarter this morning. Would be great to drop another 5-6lb of fat but geneuinely feel I don't have owt left lol. I obviously do so 15 could be a great number to be very lean at

There could be more water to come off as read it takes a week so Wednesday will update with another weigh in


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

Tom-Nbk said:


> Update for everyone...
> 
> Ran DNP 250mg for two weeks dropped 15lbs. Dropped the DNP on wednesday of this week
> 
> ...


 Do you still feel a bit dodgy?

Im toying of the idea of running 125mg for a fortnight as I have 3 weeks to drop 6-8lbs, so shouldn't need more than that.

Obviously always nervous at trying a new drug (ESP such as this) but am coming around to the idea.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Tom-Nbk said:


> Update for everyone...
> 
> Ran DNP 250mg for two weeks dropped 15lbs. Dropped the DNP on wednesday of this week
> 
> ...


 that's excellent weight loss for 2 weeks on 250mg! You did well. I got about 18 but for 3 weeks and lot of it on 500mg!

next time I will add in T3, EC and Yohimbine HCL, Don't have a lot to go, If I lost another 10-15lbs I would be ecstatic. Planning October

Fat has come back on since my DNP run but I am on cycle and inevitablee to add some fat


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

Devil said:


> Do you still feel a bit dodgy?
> 
> Im toying of the idea of running 125mg for a fortnight as I have 3 weeks to drop 6-8lbs, so shouldn't need more than that.
> 
> Obviously always nervous at trying a new drug (ESP such as this) but am coming around to the idea.


 Not as bad. I'm attributing it to lots of work this week 6 days 60 hours approx !!! And just run down.

I rested last night from gym and doing same again tonight

Calories are still in defecit for now.


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

SlinMeister said:


> Going back of weight is normal... You were glycogen depleted.
> 
> When you go off DNP it's better if you stay in a low carb diet for 2 weeks.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the info mate

I am eating at maintenance but! I do 300kcals per day on the treadmill so that puts me into a deficit, my carbs went from 110g while on dnp to 170g off dnp not a huge diff but ye still in a deficit so hopefully won't rebound.

My worry is coming off the t3 as in the past I always Rebounded coming off t3, but soon as stop t3 doing 3 week clen so that should help


----------



## SlinMeister (Feb 21, 2017)

Etoboss said:


> Thanks for the info mate
> 
> I am eating at maintenance but! I do 300kcals per day on the treadmill so that puts me into a deficit, my carbs went from 110g while on dnp to 170g off dnp not a huge diff but ye still in a deficit so hopefully won't rebound.
> 
> My worry is coming off the t3 as in the past I always Rebounded coming off t3, but soon as stop t3 doing 3 week clen so that should help


 Have no proven experience but I think T4 maybe will help when you go out from T3 or Iodine/Selenium supplementation.... But have no hands on experience.... Try to ask to ElChapo..


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Update

been on clen a week now and I have lost 5lbs since coming off dnp. The 1st week off dnp I gained 4lbs. But just did a mid week weight check as I feel a lot leaner and down 4lbs

not sure how or why though maybe i was holding a fair bit of water!


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Post some pictures to see the results of Dnp :rolleye11:


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> Post some pictures to see the results of Dnp :rolleye11:


 Second this I see so many people running these DNP cycles/blasts but have yet to see a before and after


----------



## Hansistyle (Apr 2, 2015)

Bump Guys, next week TM restock DNP and im pulling the trigger. Really like to see a pic of @Tom-Nbk

By the way, wonderful thread guys


----------



## MightyAtom287 (Sep 18, 2017)

Just thought I'd reply in here as been an awesome read and I recently started my own DNP cycle.

Im sitting around 15% bodyfat and wanted to hit around 12-13% before the winter bulk. Running 250mg ED with 25mcg T3 ED and 500 test e EW (only reason being, I started the bulk early as couldn't get DNP at the time. Figure an extra 2 weeks on 500 isn't the end of the world).

Sides wise I definitely have the sweats, to the point where bed sheets are soaked and I wake up from it, despite fan on and window open.

Stupidly took 500mg the other day by mistake (was on autopilot and had them next to my other supps/vits/green tea extract etc that are all two caps). Let's put it this way, it's not something I'll be repeating! Felt like death, sweating like f**k and knackered!

My main concern is my deficit, as I've been in one for some time (details below) and fear I've crashed my metabolism. I've decided to stick to current cals and hope the dnp does its job. I eat completely clean at the minute with no booze so happy enough diet is ok.

I'm sitting around 74kg and 5"8. I'm on 1800 and have been for a few months.

Dropped carbs a bit to counter the heat side and macros are: p45/f35/c20.

Training wise I've been sticking to light weights, doing 15/15/15/12/12 tri sets with minimal rest. I'll be honest, the reason for this is because I DETEST cardio, but may bite the bullet and ditch the weights for a week.

Been on 4 days and lost between 1-1.5cm off the belly, but not noticed much weight loss which is a massive concern (will check bf next week).

any feedback mucho appreciated


----------



## Savage Lifter (Jul 14, 2016)

MightyAtom287 said:


> Just thought I'd reply in here as been an awesome read and I recently started my own DNP cycle.
> 
> Im sitting around 15% bodyfat and wanted to hit around 12-13% before the winter bulk. Running 250mg ED with 25mcg T3 ED and 500 test e EW (only reason being, I started the bulk early as couldn't get DNP at the time. Figure an extra 2 weeks on 500 isn't the end of the world).
> 
> ...


 You haven't crashed your metabolism because you are using 25mcg of t3


----------



## MightyAtom287 (Sep 18, 2017)

Savage Lifter said:


> You haven't crashed your metabolism because you are using 25mcg of t3


 Only recently started on the T3 buddy, but being on that low a deficit for an extended period of time could crash it. That's my concern.

Also not dropping weight yet is worrying, but I guess give it a few more days.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

MightyAtom287 said:


> Only recently started on the T3 buddy, but being on that low a deficit for an extended period of time could crash it. That's my concern.
> 
> Also not dropping weight yet is worrying, but I guess give it a few more days.


 Is it TM DNP your on? They never seem to have it in stock recently


----------



## MightyAtom287 (Sep 18, 2017)

Tricky said:


> Is it TM DNP your on? They never seem to have it in stock recently


 It is mate, my source has some thankfully. Down 2% bodyfat in 6 days ?


----------



## Floyd67 (Aug 16, 2017)

Seems my back up source is out of TM as well... got another one but it's 200mg powder caps


----------

